# which is the best arc of the Big Three right now



## JoJo (Oct 19, 2012)

so out of the big three which of their current arcs are your favorite. least favorite?

*Please only vote if you have seen them all to reduce biasness*


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 19, 2012)

a dangerous thread you made here XD ya ain't scared boya? XD


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 19, 2012)

Punk hazard followed by 1000 year old bleach war arc, then of course fourth shinobi war.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Oct 19, 2012)

1. Fourth Shinobi war Arc
2. Punk Hazard Arc

Dont follow Bleach.


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Oct 19, 2012)

1.Punk Hazard
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.Fourth Shinobi War
7. Thousand Year Holy War


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 19, 2012)

Voted bleach. Other two are feeling quite boring despite packing more text.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Oct 19, 2012)

I feel like Punk Hazard should be the best, but other than a few character cameos it hasn't given me much to be enthusiastic about.

The war arc in Naruto is a mix of good and bad moments, although the latter has been far more memorable.

Bleach has been consistently enjoyable, especially after how throwaway the Fullbring stuff became.

So I'd vote for Bleach.


----------



## SternRitter (Oct 19, 2012)

Ignoring my blatantly obvious avatar and sig, I'll have to go with bleach. The shock value that it's been giving off is great and it really feels like there won't be a big happy ending even if the Gotei win ( but it's Kubo so who knows  ) 
Then I'd say Naruto mainly because I'm partial to blood and death in manga, followed by OP obviously.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 19, 2012)

Bleach isn't part of the big 3 anymore.


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Oct 19, 2012)

Fuck my gentry.  This is a tough one. Let it be said that I know and have always known that One Piece is king. Naruto is a pile of shit and Bleach is the equivalent of a period. However I have to say that Naruto and Bleach have stepped up their game in terms of shit getting real. I enjoy One Piece but the Punk Hazard arc didn't get good until Law and Luffy teamed up and decided to go on the attack. However, Bleach hit its stride when the Nazis came to fuck shit up. And with Naruto the return of the real Uchiha Madara, shit forget about it. So right now I'd have to say Naruto, Bleach, and finally One Piece in terms of what has the best arc currently. However, after these arcs are done Bleach and Naruto are still going to be garbage and One Piece will still be king so yeah.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 19, 2012)

>Don't follow Bleach anymore

>Naruto has been having its ups and downs

>Going with Punk Hazard

>Inb4flamewar

>


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 19, 2012)

Best. Panel. Ever.

Bleach wins this.


----------



## JoJo (Oct 19, 2012)

Fenix Down said:


> Best. Panel. Ever.
> 
> Bleach wins this.



couldn't agree more in


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Oct 19, 2012)

Fenix Down said:


> Best. Panel. Ever.
> 
> Bleach wins this.



And then Kenpachi got beaten effortlessly.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 20, 2012)

Punk Hazard is the best, the pacing turned kinda annoying at some point but still better than the other two.


----------



## JoJo (Oct 20, 2012)

EndlessStrategyGames said:


> And then Kenpachi got beaten effortlessly.


----------



## KidTony (Oct 20, 2012)

didn't you get the memo? Bleach got kicked out of the HST a while back and replaced by Toriko.

Toriko and OP aare currently tied in my book as far as how good the latests arcs have been.

Naruto has been mediocre to bad for a while now.


----------



## JoJo (Oct 20, 2012)

KidTony said:


> didn't you get the memo? Bleach got kicked out of the HST a while back and replaced by Toriko.
> 
> Toriko and OP aare currently tied in my book as far as how good the latests arcs have been.
> 
> Naruto has been mediocre to bad for a while now.



no matter how bad one of the HST mangas become thay will always be there until they finish  (yes i did get the memo)


----------



## Stilzkin (Oct 20, 2012)

KidTony said:


> didn't you get the memo? Bleach got kicked out of the HST a while back and replaced by Toriko.
> 
> Toriko and OP aare currently tied in my book as far as how good the latests arcs have been.
> 
> Naruto has been mediocre to bad for a while now.



You can't switch out series from the HST, that makes no sense. You could say the HST is no longer what it once was and create new set of most popular series but even then that misses the point that these were the big three series when online manga got big.



People liking this arc of Bleach just shows how easily people are entertained. The arc has been going on for 32 chapters and it has had zero real development (Yama dying is not development). The fights which should have been epic like Buckbeard for Yama have been a total waste. They have been one slash fights and have no reason to be exciting other than the fact this was supposed to be Yama going all out.

Can we even consider the fourth war all one arc? The war fizzled out and now we have a new villain in Madara. All these villain switches really hurt the series. For a final arc in a series that has spanned 13 years this is really pathetic. This isn't a carefully planned arc full of revelations, this is Kishi squeezing in everything that he couldn't fit in elsewhere.

Punk hazard has experienced too much running around. The part where they were seperated out in the snow could have been timmed down if all that was going to happen was that they would end up doing the same inside the laboratory. Surprisingly though it has only been 30 chapters since they landed on the island, which is similar to the length of the current Bleach arc. We have had far more occuring in this set up arc for OP than in this supposed final arc of Bleach.

Anyway comparing something like PH to the final arcs of long running series is just weird.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Oct 20, 2012)

1. One Piece. Punk Hazard is awesome. Plenty of enjoyable characters and action all over the place.
2. Bleach's current arc is definitely enjoyable too.
3. 9001. Nardo's "war" has had some rare good moments, but overall it's still manure.


----------



## synthax (Oct 20, 2012)

Bleach easily


----------



## Razzzz (Oct 20, 2012)

First Punk Hazard despite large stretches of the arc boring me to death, then Naruto because it’s finally going to end, and lastly Bleach due to the fact that this arc serves no purpose other than to sloppily tie everything up, a thing Kubo should’ve done 200 chapters ago.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 20, 2012)

Stilzkin said:


> People liking this arc of Bleach just shows how easily people are entertained.



Could say the same for any of these 3 mangas being talked about. As if any of these are great works of fiction.

Say no development in 32 chapters and then complain the fights are too short when lengthening them slows down progression 
If Bleach irks you, so be it, but lol.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 20, 2012)

and the shitstorm begins XD


----------



## Tre_azam (Oct 20, 2012)

punk hazard has been a snooze fest. As a big one piece fan, its pains me to say how much im hating this arc.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 20, 2012)

Tre_azam said:


> punk hazard has been a snooze fest. As a big one piece fan, its pains me to say how much im hating this arc.



because the crackbabies weren't nude?


----------



## JoJo (Oct 20, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> and the shitstorm begins XD



 never was my intention with this thread


----------



## ElToucan (Oct 20, 2012)

Bleach by a mile.

Naruto is a steaming pile.

Last 2 OP arcs have been terrible. The current one feels like its written by a child. Stupidely chaotic.


----------



## Syed (Oct 21, 2012)

One Piece has been consistently boring. Sure some of the fights were okay but same old One piece. Dragging for me really.

Bleach has been great, really enjoying the fights and the Quincy.

Naruto...stopped really reading it. Do read a chapter randomly and so far it's meh. I like Madara, he's awesome.


----------



## MrCinos (Oct 21, 2012)

Bleach by far.

One Piece seems to be really lackluster as of late, though it's still in my top 3 ongoing shounens overall (Bleach is nowhere near it). And I don't even want to mention Naruto neither currently nor overall


----------



## Stilzkin (Oct 21, 2012)

ensoriki said:


> Could say the same for any of these 3 mangas being talked about. As if any of these are great works of fiction.



Not sure what you are trying to get at. Are you saying all shounen are the same and that the entertainment they provide, when they do so, is at the same level.

Bleach is going for the lowest common denominator when we have senseless chapters of Yama bringing out over the top techniques for people to awe over and a chapter of Ichigo heroically entering the battlefield. These events don't make fit into the story. Yama's reason for not bringing out his bankai against Aizen is now contradicted. Just because Ichigo is the main character does not mean that it makes sense for him to be considered the savior (I have gone on about this elsewhere and I Don't feel like repeating myself here). Kubo is just dishing out the simplest tricks in the book to entertain people. Its been 30 chapters of nothing but "cool" moments.




> Say no development in 32 chapters and then complain the fights are too short when lengthening them slows down progression
> If Bleach irks you, so be it, but lol.



I'm not even saying the fight was too short in length of chapters. I'm saying that their fight was literally a few long range sword swings. Thats all Bleach fights are these days. Yama's ability at the end of the day is pretty much Ichigo's without the ink spill. It was boring, Yama never did anything and it was a waste. The recent fights in OP that have only lasted a couple of pages have been far more interesting as they have actually looked like fights. Bleach fights are like a DB parody, power ups followed by lasers (disguised as sword swings).


----------



## hisoga (Oct 21, 2012)

reading this thread make me wonder what is entertaining fight or good fight actually mean... 
"just standing and smirking"? 
"standing and boasting about oneself/power"? 
"standing or sometimes swinging around sword"?
"panel of sword clash"? 
"panel of foot"? 
"panel of white pillar or some explosion"? 
"conclusion of the off-paneled fight"? 
"some typical uncreative random slash"? 
"attack from behind or whatever from behind things"? 
"lot of shocking faces"? 
"one sided battle which is the purpose of it is to show one character never before seen power"? 
"some characters dies without proper story/plot"?
"lack of or non-existence choreograph battle"?  

what is it actually?


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 21, 2012)

the most interesting thing to happen in PH arc is Doflamingo, but so far it has been uninteresting. it's main villain is also uninteresting and forgettable. although, it's not fair to compare them since this is Bleach's final arc, whereas PH is just a setup to something much larger and more epic in the future. I say Bleach has this one.

Naruto's current arc is shit.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 21, 2012)

hisoga said:


> reading this thread make me wonder what is entertaining fight or good fight actually mean...



Aaaaand we have a winner, folks.

Glad to see KLF2 judge an arc by how cool it is per chapter and how entertaining a fight is, rather than how consistent the arc is with past ones and how balanced the fights are.

DIS. A. PPOINTED.


----------



## hisoga (Oct 21, 2012)

relax guys.. no need to get hostile with each others


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 21, 2012)

>telling people to relax in this kind of thread.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 21, 2012)

1.) bleach

who the fuck cares about the rest?


----------



## hisoga (Oct 21, 2012)

Nightblade said:


> >telling people to relax in this kind of thread.


i am sorry.. my mistake...


----------



## OS (Oct 21, 2012)

How can people think Bleach is any good? Sure there is shock factor but that doesn't mean it's good. In concept the idea would be good but Kubo didn't execute it well. 

Naruto is fine so far with the whole reason and planning behind MOP.

OP is also okay but I know it's not the last arc (nor does it feel that way).

So my conclusion is that they all are shit but OP is winning for me atm.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 21, 2012)

This poll explains why Hollywood produces shit all the time lately


----------



## Ryuksgelus (Oct 21, 2012)

1.Toriko. 

2.OP. Pretty sad that a transitional arc made to set up events for future arcs can even compared to another series ending phase.

10. Bleach-was somewhat entertaining before Yama got trolled.
11. Naruto. Is Kishi married or even have a long time girlfriend? I feel less like he rights for adolescent boys and more that maturity wise he still is one.


----------



## Fran (Oct 21, 2012)

op vs naruto vs ft vs bleach vs fma vs hxh vs berserk (someone always brings berserk into things)
go


----------



## Blinky (Oct 21, 2012)

One Piece is for roodypoo candy asses


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 21, 2012)

Fran said:


> op vs naruto vs ft vs bleach vs fma vs hxh vs berserk (someone always brings berserk into things)
> go



it's not fair to compare berserk. It's a seinen and has much more freedom. And the mangaka has all the freedom about the release date and the ocntent of his manga. 

Beyond that, it's on a totally different level, it's just uncomparable, so get outta here


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 21, 2012)

Stilzkin said:


> Not sure what you are trying to get at. Are you saying all shounen are the same and that the entertainment they provide, when they do so, is at the same level.


All shounen? We're talking about three pieces here, and all of there chit stinks. 
Kishi's antagonist motivations, Kakashi's chakra, most of the problem comes from lingering resentment with previous nonsense in the story than what is going on right now. 

Oda's ADHD flipping of focus and heavy emphasis on building world & characters in exchange being as exciting as paint on the wall. Excusable in the grand scope of things because of what this arc will likely do moving forward, but boring as hell right now.

Bleach being hmmm, bare bones? In term's of what it's doing? Everything makes sense, why he does what he does makes sense, but like I said before Bleach is short on the substance and verbal detail (outside of talking about abilities and even thats being avoided). Bleach is feeling more like snapshots where OP and Naruto are more animated.





> Bleach is going for the lowest common denominator when we have senseless chapters of Yama bringing out over the top techniques for people to awe over and a chapter of Ichigo heroically entering the battlefield. These events don't make fit into the story. Yama's reason for not bringing out his bankai against Aizen is now contradicted. *Just because Ichigo is the main character does not mean that it makes sense for him to be considered the savior* (I have gone on about this elsewhere and I Don't feel like repeating myself here). Kubo is just dishing out the simplest tricks in the book to entertain people. Its been 30 chapters of nothing but "cool" moments.


So far basically everything in this arc makes 'sense'.
Yama comes up with a hypothesis that he can use Bankai, kills the enemy leader at his pace. Turns out he was fooled and his hypothesis incorrect. Attempting to fight back his power is stripped from him and he is slain. Soul Society is defeated and Akon frees Ichigo before dying, the soul person who's bankai so far cannot be captured. How the hell these don't fit into the story when all of these things were foreshadowed or we were told they would happen? Who knows .
How Soul society got destroyed, Yama slain, Aizen possibly freed, Ichigo detained, Ichigo freed, the captain's main power removed is plot? Who knows.
How any of this happened in 30 chapters were nothing happened.
Who knows .




> I'm not even saying the fight was too short in length of chapters. I'm saying that their fight was literally a few long range sword swings. Thats all Bleach fights are these days. Yama's ability at the end of the day is pretty much Ichigo's without the ink spill. It was boring, Yama never did anything and it was a waste. The recent fights in OP that have only lasted a couple of pages have been far more interesting as they have actually looked like fights. Bleach fights are like a DB parody, power ups followed by lasers (disguised as sword swings).


In other words you expected more and were disappointed. K cool, that's fine.
Fights in both Bleach and OP have been short. Difference is focus.
If it's about fights, than the Manga having the best out of the 3 currently is Naruto. From Nagato, to Kabuto, Madara & Obito, the fights have had more substance than Bleach or One piece this arc.

You're free to prefer whichever you wish, but your Bleach bait is apparent.

----------
Who mentioned Toriko? When Terry got beat by the four beast.
+1 if u cry every time.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 21, 2012)

All One Piece fans have the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) no mi.


----------



## Sphyer (Oct 21, 2012)

Personally, I feel that the current Bleach arc (all of Bleach really) has a certain unique and refined quality to it that only mangaka of _Kubo Tite's_ caliber could materialize for the viewing pleasure of his audience. The brilliance of the writing in this arc and the deep intricate plot lines that flow through it as well as the superb story telling, art and characterization that could only be rivaled by _Kento Miura's_ Berserk. The sense of danger, the drama and philosophical undertones throughout the war has been absolutely stunning and thought provoking. The tragic and emotionally moving death of Chojiro Sasakibe in particular is but one of the few things that truly make this arc a special one that stands out amongst it's peers.

Magnificent 10/10


----------



## Fran (Oct 21, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> it's not fair to compare berserk. It's a seinen and has much more freedom. And the mangaka has all the freedom about the release date and the ocntent of his manga.
> 
> Beyond that, it's on a totally different level, it's just uncomparable, so get outta here








Blinky said:


> All One Piece fans have the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) no mi.


----------



## Cash (Oct 21, 2012)

hisoga said:


> reading this thread make me wonder what is entertaining fight or good fight actually mean...
> "just standing and smirking"?
> "standing and boasting about oneself/power"?
> "standing or sometimes swinging around sword"?
> ...





Stilzkin said:


> Not sure what you are trying to get at. Are you saying all shounen are the same and that the entertainment they provide, when they do so, is at the same level.
> 
> Bleach is going for the lowest common denominator when we have senseless chapters of Yama bringing out over the top techniques for people to awe over and a chapter of Ichigo heroically entering the battlefield. These events don't make fit into the story. Yama's reason for not bringing out his bankai against Aizen is now contradicted. Just because Ichigo is the main character does not mean that it makes sense for him to be considered the savior (I have gone on about this elsewhere and I Don't feel like repeating myself here). Kubo is just dishing out the simplest tricks in the book to entertain people. Its been 30 chapters of nothing but "cool" moments.
> 
> ...


I know right?! Naruto and OP the best xD


----------



## Blinky (Oct 21, 2012)

Berserk is just so deep and mature it goes above the heads of us mere mortals. 

Well time to masturbate to troll rape and loli mermaids brb.


----------



## Cash (Oct 21, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Oh god, shut the fuck UP. We get it: YOU DON'T LIKE BLEACH. You don't have to reply to every fucking comment praising it and explaining why IT'S SHIT GUYS, TOTALLY SHIT DON'T READ IT.
> 
> Don't. Read. It. Then.
> Nobody cares what you think.
> ...



You couldnt be more WRONG


----------



## Fran (Oct 21, 2012)

Cash said:


> You couldnt be more WRONG



Who is this wrongyhead?


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 21, 2012)

what's your point? If you negged me for this, there must be a serious reason


----------



## Justice (Oct 21, 2012)

I say Bleach because of the quincys curbstomping Soul Society and Yammamoto's death. Also, the danger factor and Ichigo looking all badass last chapter.


----------



## p-lou (Oct 21, 2012)

Blinky said:


> Berserk is just so deep and mature it goes above the heads of us mere mortals.
> 
> Well time to masturbate to troll rape and loli mermaids brb.



i always thought the best was when whats her face was grinding dragon slayer


----------



## synthax (Oct 21, 2012)

1000 Blood War> Shinobi War>Punk Hazard and FI combined


----------



## Syed (Oct 21, 2012)

Blinky said:


> Berserk is just so deep and mature it goes above the heads of us mere mortals.
> 
> *Well time to masturbate to troll rape and loli mermaids brb.*



Yesh.


----------



## OS (Oct 21, 2012)

Sphyer said:


> Personally, I feel that the current Bleach arc (all of Bleach really) has a certain unique and refined quality to it that only mangaka of _Kubo Tite's_ caliber could materialize for the viewing pleasure of his audience. The brilliance of the writing in this arc and the deep intricate plot lines that flow through it as well as the superb story telling, art and characterization that could only be rivaled by _Kento Miura's_ Berserk. The sense of danger, the drama and philosophical undertones throughout the war has been absolutely stunning and thought provoking. The tragic and emotionally moving death of Chojiro Sasakibe in particular is but one of the few things that truly make this arc a special one that stands out amongst it's peers.
> 
> Magnificent 10/10



Fuck you I raged a bit at this post.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 21, 2012)

Sphyer said:


> Personally, I feel that the current Bleach arc (all of Bleach really) has a certain unique and refined quality to it that only mangaka of _Kubo Tite's_ caliber could materialize for the viewing pleasure of his audience.



The point you should've stopped... really.



Sphyer said:


> The *brilliance of the writing* in this arc and the *deep intricate plot lines* that *flow *through it as well as the *superb story telling*, art and characterization that could only be *rivaled by Kento Miura's Berserk*. The sense of danger, the drama and *philosophical undertones* throughout the war has been absolutely stunning and thought provoking. The tragic and *emotionally moving death of Chojiro Sasakibe* in particular is but one of the few things that truly make this arc a special one that stands out amongst it's peers.
> 
> Magnificent 10/10



Fucking mindblown XD

I'm really curious if you could explain this in detail, I just want to know what's going on in your head


----------



## Blinky (Oct 21, 2012)

He has smart stuff inside his head.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Oct 21, 2012)

I don't read One Piece and am just catching up with Bleach but The Shinobi World War Arc is definitely not the best one on that list.


----------



## Sphyer (Oct 21, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> Fuck you I raged a bit at this post.



I understand your feelings as discussing manga is a very sensitive and serious subject.

I hope that you will be able to cope with my feelings in time.



Black Mirror said:


> The point you should've stopped... really.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, I agree I probably should have stopped a tad earlier. Generally, everything I said is pretty obvious for all and the extra information about his brilliance is naturally expected.

I'm glad your mind was blown by my truth though. It's always good to stimulate the minds of others with my viewpoints.

As for understanding what goes on into my head, that's a TL;DR for another day that would probably take 3-4 full posts for me to write.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 21, 2012)

Sphyer said:


> I understand your feelings as discussing manga is a very sensitive and serious subject.
> 
> I hope that you will be able to cope with my feelings in time.
> 
> ...



Just start writing and I'll take my time to read 

I mean, you surely want to avoid to be labeled as wanker^^


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 21, 2012)

How anyone can compare the magnificence of Kubo-sensei to small fry like Kishi and Oda is beyond me. 

I agree with Sphyer, and Bleach is definitely a legendary masterpieces, up there with the likes of Vinland Saga and Berserk.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Oct 21, 2012)

lol @ Bleach winning. Must be something I'm not seeing in this arc.

Contrary to the poll results, in my opinion Naruto's having the best arc out of the three. OP is just having a prelude to something epic, Bleach is... well it's Bleach, and the war in Naruto is portrayed pretty well (except for too few deaths on protagonists side).


----------



## Sphyer (Oct 21, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> Just start writing and I'll take my time to read
> 
> I mean, you surely want to avoid to be labeled as wanker^^




I'm too lazy to write 2-4 posts of full of text. Those things require more effort than I can muster right now.

I don't care about being labeled anything. Such things are merely trivial for me.

I simply post from The Heart regardless of what anybodies feels. 

I'm not here for a popularity contest. Only to merely express my viewpoint as I enjoy my relaxing Sunday with my tea while I appreciate fine music.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 21, 2012)

oh this must be some huge troll thread. people start putting bleach on same ranks with berserk and vinland saga .-. damn, humanity 



Sphyer said:


> I'm too lazy to write 2-4 posts of text. Those things require more effort than I can muster right now.
> 
> I don't care about being labeled anything nor am I concerned about such trivial things.
> 
> ...



if you're at least able to make 2-4 sentences that might explain your point, I might reconsider the hilarity of your previous post.


----------



## Elder (Oct 21, 2012)

Bleach is and always will be the most entertaining


----------



## Cash (Oct 21, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> oh this must be some huge troll thread. people start putting bleach on same ranks with berserk and vinland saga .-. damn, humanity
> 
> 
> 
> if you're at least able to make 2-4 sentences that might explain your point, I might reconsider the hilarity of your previous post.



He has a nice long post explaining himself. How about you come with a rebuttal of some sort? Whats the use of just calling it laughable and not saying anything? you come off looking like a shit troll. 

how about this



Black Mirror said:


> oh this must be some huge troll thread. people start putting bleach on same ranks with berserk and vinland saga .-. damn, humanity
> 
> 
> 
> if you're at least able to make 2-4 sentences that might explain your point, I might reconsider the hilarity of your previous post.



oh wow, you think Berserk and Vinland belong on such a high level with bleach? that is laughable. I am laughing at your post to show how dumb you are without actually saying anything. haha oh boy, damn im a smart and witty one.


----------



## Sphyer (Oct 21, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> if you're at least able to make 2-4 sentences that might explain your point, I might reconsider the hilarity of your previous post.



Hmm, it would appear we have had a misunderstanding. Judging by your earlier post, it seemed you wished to have a discussion regarding my personal thoughts in general but it seems that you've shifted your interest towards a post of my (vauge however but answerable non the less)

I'm not sure what you mean by hilarity as I have not seen anything humorous here in our extremely serious discussion about manga but any post of mine always has the answers within them with their point. It is on you to grasp.

You simply have to understand the depth and deep meaning in it to grasp the answers that escape you.


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 21, 2012)

None of hte above, it's Fairy Tail's Grand Magical Games but since I gotta choose, Bleach FTW


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 21, 2012)

Sorry Sphyer, gotta spread my reputation.

Attention Bleach fans:


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 21, 2012)

Cash said:


> He has a nice long post explaining himself.


He made statements without any explanation. Yo understand the difference between a statement and an explanation I hope.



Cash said:


> How about you come with a rebuttal of some sort? Whats the use of just calling it laughable and not saying anything? you come off looking like a shit troll.



it's laughable because there were a lot of statements without any reasonable explanation which I doubt does exist. Your post however indeed seems like a shit troll.





Cash said:


> how about this
> 
> 
> 
> *oh wow, you think Berserk and Vinland belong on such a high level with bleach?* that is laughable. I am laughing at your post to show how dumb you are without actually saying anything. haha oh boy, damn im a smart and witty one.



... read my post again. I was saying that it's laughable to put Bleach on the same level as berserk and Vinland Saga. I think, it should be clear now, which one of the dumb one is.





Sphyer said:


> Hmm, it would appear we have had a misunderstanding. Judging by your earlier post, it seemed you wished to have a discussion regarding my personal thoughts in general but it seems that you've shifted your interest towards a post of my (vauge however but answerable non the less)



I made the parts bold and bigger in size which I wanted you to give a detailed explanation to. You said, it would take 2-4 post,s which you later stated would take too much time and I asked you to make 2-4 sentences, to make it easy for you 



Sphyer said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by hilarity as I have not seen anything humorous here in our extremely serious discussion about manga but any post of mine always has the answers within them with their point. It is on you to grasp.



I explained the reason above.



Sphyer said:


> You simply have to understand the depth and deep meaning in it to grasp the answers that escape you.



How should I understand it, if there is no explanation, proof or evidence? I see only you wanting to escape a serious discussion, which you as it seems unintentionally started.


----------



## Cash (Oct 21, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> He made statements without any explanation. Yo understand the difference between a statement and an explanation I hope.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bleach is by far better than both. this entire post is laughable.


----------



## White (Oct 21, 2012)

1) Punk Hazard
2)
3)
4)
5)
6)
7) Madaras war
8) thousand war arc




Geralt of Rivia said:


> 1.) bleach
> 
> who the fuck cares about the rest?



Besides people with more than half a braincell? No one.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 21, 2012)

Cash said:


> Bleach is by far better than *both*. this entire post is laughable.



bleach is better than berserk and vinland saga, are you fucking kidding me? .-.  and you neg me for stating that bleach is not on the level with berserk and VS, how sad is it?


----------



## Cash (Oct 21, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> bleach is better than berserk and vinland saga, are you fucking kidding me? .-.  and you neg me for stating that bleach is not on the level with berserk and VS, how sad is it?



The neg was for trolling. I do not approve of it in this serious thread. That being said, Bleach is far better. still laughing at you for thinking differently. seems to be what we do here.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 21, 2012)

Cash said:


> The neg was for trolling. I do not approve of it in this serious thread. That being said, Bleach is far better. still laughing at you for thinking differently. seems to be what we do here.



So, I'm laughable and a troll for thinking Bleach is not on the same level with Berserk and VS?


----------



## Cash (Oct 21, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> So, I'm laughable and a troll for thinking Bleach is not on the same level with Berserk and VS?



Anyone can look at your posts and see you are trolling. im sorry but im going to have to report you.


----------



## Shakar (Oct 21, 2012)

Bleach winning 

LOL Naruto..I kinda excepted it to run last, but wow.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 21, 2012)

Punk Hazard. It's a good transitional arc.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 21, 2012)

Cash said:


> Anyone can look at your posts and see you are trolling. im sorry but im going to have to report you.



Weren't you the one who false reported me and got banned yourself?


----------



## synthax (Oct 21, 2012)

God Movement said:


> Punk Hazard. It's a good transitional arc.



This has been said since the timeskip,FI=transitional arc,Punk Hazard=transitional arc,Oda has simply lost his touch.


----------



## JoJo (Oct 21, 2012)

keep voting we still have 22 years before this poll closes


----------



## Cash (Oct 21, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> Weren't you the one who false reported me and got banned yourself?



never saw your posts until today. I reported you because I had a good reason to. nothing false about this one.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 21, 2012)

Cash said:


> never saw your posts until today. I reported you because I had a good reason to. nothing false about this one.



just saying because you're the one trolling here XD


----------



## Blinky (Oct 21, 2012)

Yeah I think I'm gonna go ahead and report Black Mirror too


----------



## Sphyer (Oct 21, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> I made the parts bold and bigger in size which I wanted you to give a detailed explanation to. You said, it would take 2-4 post,s which you later stated would take too much time and I asked you to make 2-4 sentences, to make it easy for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm, I don't quite understand what you're talking about. You're not really making sense as first you bolded a bunch of different terms I used in my post and then asked me to explain how my mind worked (which caused a misunderstanding in what you wanted me to discuss). Now you say you want to me give a detailed explanation over about 15 of the points you bolded in just 2-4 sentences? How can I explain something like that in 2-4 sentences? 

That's silly and judging by your reasoning, I believe you appear to be mocking Bleach actually (which is extremely odd). Your posts about me trying to escape from something strikes me as unusual as well considering I'm not sure what you think I'm trying to escape from when I'm still here. 

Though, looking at a few of posts and observing everything you've said, it seems I've misjudged things and Cash's post has explained it to me.



Cash said:


> Anyone can look at your posts and see you are trolling. im sorry but im going to have to report you.



I was not aware he was trolling. Such a shame someone is trying to insult and derail the fascinating discussions going on in this topic. I do not approve of trolling either and hopefully something can be done about this.

I'm truly disappointed


----------



## Sablés (Oct 21, 2012)

Black mirror.......A big an idiot as ever I see.


----------



## OS (Oct 21, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> None of hte above, it's Fairy Tail's Grand Magical Games but since I gotta choose, Bleach FTW



ah. ahaha. AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 21, 2012)

oh dear... here we go:



Sphyer said:


> Hmm, I don't quite understand what you're talking about. You're not really making sense as first you bolded a bunch of different terms I used in my post and then* asked me to explain how my mind worked (which caused a misunderstanding in what you wanted me to discuss). Now you say you want to me give a detailed explanation over about 15 of the points you bolded in just 2-4 sentences?* How can I explain something like that in 2-4 sentences?



the post, all of this started with:



Sphyer said:


> Personally, I feel that the current Bleach arc (all of Bleach really) has a certain unique and refined quality to it that only mangaka of _Kubo Tite's_ caliber could materialize for the viewing pleasure of his audience. The brilliance of the writing in this arc and the deep intricate plot lines that flow through it as well as the superb story telling, art and characterization that could only be rivaled by _Kento Miura's_ Berserk. The sense of danger, the drama and philosophical undertones throughout the war has been absolutely stunning and thought provoking. The tragic and emotionally moving death of Chojiro Sasakibe in particular is but one of the few things that truly make this arc a special one that stands out amongst it's peers.
> 
> Magnificent 10/10



first reaction just to make clear that your post is almost a troll.



Original Sin said:


> Fuck you I raged a bit at this post.



my reaction:



Black Mirror said:


> The point you should've stopped... really.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it's that easy. read your post, there are lots of statements without any explanation. I wouldn't even mind but you then had to start with Berserk which I couldn't leave like this.

now continuing:



Sphyer said:


> That's silly and judging by your reasoning, I believe you appear to be mocking Bleach actually (which is extremely odd). Your posts about me trying to escape from something strikes me as unusual as well considering I'm not sure what you think I'm trying to escape from when I'm still here. [7quote]
> 
> If you post:
> 
> ...


----------



## Blinky (Oct 21, 2012)

Your reaction is supposed to be one full of respect for anothers opinion.


----------



## Greidy (Oct 21, 2012)

The Thousand Year Blood War > Punk Hazard > Fourth Great Shinobi World War


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 21, 2012)

Blinky said:


> Your reaction is supposed to be one full of respect for anothers opinion.



oh come on, I'm here against 3-5 Bleach wankers that are getting mad because I post here and throw several insults at me. Who's not respecting whom?


----------



## OS (Oct 21, 2012)

Seriously, they are all equally shit. MAYBE if Kubo could pace everything and lolyamamoto or have everyone so damn dependent on Ichigo then I think it would be better than the other current arcs. But no, it's not.


----------



## Sphyer (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm not going to fall for anymore trolls from you Black Mirror (especially when you are even insinuating my earlier post in this topic was potentially trollish when I was expressing a serious opinion in this serious discussion over manga comic books).

Judging by the reactions of well respected posters such as Cash, Blinky and ~King of Heroes~, I can only deduce that Cash's statement of your trolling is even more likely now combined with your continued responses in attempting to slander my posts with mud slinging and consistent illogical responses.

Shame on you. This is no play ground.

This is a manga discussion for gentlemen.


----------



## OS (Oct 21, 2012)

Lol Blackmirror not realizing that everyone is fucking with his mind.


----------



## Cash (Oct 21, 2012)

> I'm really curious if you could explain this in detail, I just want to know what's going on in your head


This is a rather rude post. Youre implying that he is an idiot. All while you havent discussed a single thing yourself. not one thing. You just wait for others to comment because apparently your opinions are so much better. Your an awful troll.  your attitude is detrimental to the integrity of this discussion.



> and I wouldn't pay to users above that post bad things about me much attention since they are usually wanking things I don't approve of and end up losing the discussion



I have to agree with that user. You have done nothing but bash others opinion. Just because you dont agree with them you call them a waker. Youre nothing but a bleach hating troll. Youre no better than wankers. You wank hating Bleach. Just another person with no opinion of their own. Hate because its the cool thing to do.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 21, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> oh come on, I'm here against 3-5 Bleach wankers that are getting mad because I post here and throw several insults at me. Who's not respecting whom?



the fact that would would say something like this: 




> and I wouldn't pay to users above that post bad things about me much attention since they are usually wanking things I don't approve of and end up losing the discussion



exposes you for the warrior of arguementation that you are. You do not WIN discussions. Discussions are merely a peroid of communication between individuals, they are not something you win. 

I think you should reconsider your priorities in life and find a more productive method of communication. I would be happy to guide you on your journey. 

The most basic requirement for this is having some RESPECT for your fellow man.


----------



## Cash (Oct 21, 2012)

Can you believe this guy? "I do not approve of"  Are you a manga critic? I didnt realize you were the alpha and omega of manga. Do you have a PhD in mangaology? If no one likes what you like they are considered bad and trolls? This kid is the worst troll ive ever seen.


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Oct 21, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> How anyone can compare the magnificence of Kubo-sensei to small fry like Kishi and Oda is beyond me.
> 
> *I agree with Sphyer, and Bleach is definitely a legendary masterpieces, up there with the likes of Vinland Saga and Berserk.*



Are you serious ?


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 21, 2012)

Black Mirror, I see that you are clearly upset, the best I can do for you if you have a question of Sphyer's enjoyment in Bleach, is to tell you to ask Aizen.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 21, 2012)

Cash said:


> Can you believe this guy? "*I do not approve of*"  Are you a manga critic? I didnt realize you were the alpha and omega of manga. Do you have a PhD in mangaology? If no one likes what you like they are considered bad and trolls? This kid is the worst troll ive ever seen.





Cash said:


> The neg was for trolling. *I do not approve of it* in this serious thread. That being said, Bleach is far better. still laughing at you for thinking differently. seems to be what we do here.



I thought you like that word, hence my answer 



Blinky said:


> the fact that would would say something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I even placed  in the end to make the statement less serious but you people are already so mad you don't even read your own posts before posting them it seems. If you want to get personal then write me a VM or PM, I will thoroughly discuss your private problems with you 



Cash said:


> This is a rather rude post. *Youre implying that he is an idiot.* All while you havent discussed a single thing yourself. not one thing. You just wait for others to comment because apparently your opinions are so much better. Your an awful troll.  your attitude is detrimental to the integrity of this discussion.



You implied it, it wasn't me. I explained my reason well enough for a user to understand them. If someone throws statemnts that seem ridiculous to me, I ask for explanations because it makes me curious where those statements some from. You guys are like mad wolfs, seriously.



Cash said:


> I have to agree with that user. You have done nothing but bash others opinion. Just because you dont agree with them you call them a waker. Youre nothing but a bleach hating troll. Youre no better than wankers. You wank hating Bleach. Just another person with no opinion of their own. Hate because its the cool thing to do.



oh dear... go wish that foam at your mouth. As I said I explained my points. I don't know where you concluded from that I hate Bleach but if someone starts comparing it to a manga like Berserk I wish for explanations.

You my friend claim that Bleach is on the same level as VS and Berserk. Now I don't see it and if you neg me for this, you're a wanker to me since you claim it in a thread which isn't even related to Berserk or VS.


----------



## Cash (Oct 21, 2012)

Aizen would probably say something he wouldnt approve of and he would proceed to call Aizen a wanker for having a different opinion without explaining anything. trolling to troll. Seems to be how it works here.


----------



## Takahashi (Oct 21, 2012)

Bleach.  Kubo be beasting right now


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 21, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> Lol Blackmirror not realizing that everyone is fucking with his mind.



I have a feeling but just in case they are serious I will somehow survive it XD



ensoriki said:


> Black Mirror, I see that you are clearly upset, the best I can do for you if you have a question of Sphyer's enjoyment in Bleach, is to tell you to ask Aizen.



I enjoy Bleach myself, I just think it's ridiculous to place it on the same level with berserk and asked for an explanation why he treasures Bleach so much. But it seems I released some dormant beasts XD


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 21, 2012)

Sphyer said:


> Personally, I feel that the current Bleach arc (all of Bleach really) has a certain unique and refined quality to it that only mangaka of _Kubo Tite's_ caliber could materialize for the viewing pleasure of his audience. *The brilliance of the writing in this arc and the deep intricate plot lines that flow through it as well as the superb story telling, art and characterization that could only be rivaled by Kento Miura's Berserk*. The sense of danger, the drama and philosophical undertones throughout the war has been absolutely stunning and thought provoking. The tragic and emotionally moving death of Chojiro Sasakibe in particular is but one of the few things that truly make this arc a special one that stands out amongst it's peers.
> 
> *Magnificent 10/10*




That picture aside this current Bleach arc is pretty good not the garbage that was the fullbring arc. Although some plot elements that have been consistent through all arcs remain that bring down the overall story, one of which the slow ass pace like all bleach arcs do not help. 

I say 7/10 so far. 

While naruto gets a 5/10, and One piece a 7.5/10.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 21, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> I even placed  in the end to make the statement less serious but you people are already so mad you don't even read your own posts before posting them it seems. If you want to get personal then write me a VM or PM, I will thoroughly discuss your private problems with you



I apologise but the addition of an emoticon does not hide the sheer distate for anyone whose opinion differs from yours. 

I believe myself to be a very well rounded person, I can understand why my comments may be frustrating for you (being told you are wrong can by very detrimental to a person's ego I know) but I hope that some day you can understand that I only wished to help.


----------



## Cash (Oct 21, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> I thought you like that word, hence my answer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do not like it. It wasnt clever at all. This is about your trolling. Not an opinion. Just makes you look like an even worse troll. how is this guy not banned already?  I say once again, I negged you for trolling. This isnt wanking of any kind. You trolling because someone has a different opinion than yours is just childish. I think the wanker is you. Youre wanking negs pretty hard. no need to be afraid of the red bar. I already gave you one. Dont want them? dont troll.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 21, 2012)

Blinky said:


> the fact that would would say something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Blinky said:


> I apologise but the addition of an emoticon does not hide the sheer distate for anyone whose opinion differs from yours.
> 
> I believe myself to be a very well rounded person, I can understand why my comments may be frustrating for you (being told you are wrong can by very detrimental to a person's ego I know) but I hope that some day you can understand that I only wished to help.



you're being personal here, so why is it me who need help? 



Cash said:


> I do not like it. It wasnt clever at all. This is about your trolling. Not an opinion. Just makes you look like an even worse troll. how is this guy not banned already?  I say once again, I negged you for trolling. This isnt wanking of any kind. You trolling because someone has a different opinion than yours is just childish. I think the wanker is you. Youre wanking negs pretty hard. no need to be afraid of the red bar. I already gave you one. Dont want them? dont troll.



explain how I trolled then  Just don't see it. also, you use the word "troll" so much.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 21, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> you're being personal here, so why is it me who need help?
> 
> 
> 
> explain how I trolled then  Just don't see it.



As I said, I only wish to help you, not insult you. 

You are dismissing others opinions as tripe instead of engaging in a discussion. This is not allowed per Naruto Fan forum rules and therefore trolling.


----------



## BrokenBonds (Oct 21, 2012)

_One Piece_: It's boring, has some bad pacing but it's still the best by far. It's a testament to Oda's skills I guess. Even his mediocre arcs is better than the other two despite going into their supposed best arcs. 
_Naruto_: Has some good moments, has more bad moments. The current flashback sequence is fucking awesome though and gives it the possibility to pass _One Piece_.
_Bleach_: Last time I read _Bleach_ was when Kenpachi got his ass kicked. I just couldn't continue reading, each chapter nothing happened except _"WHERE'S ICHIGO! ICHIGO WE NEED YOU! ICHIGO!"_ and random main character deaths. Maybe it got better. I don't know and don't care. I don't want to give _Bleach_ another chance, it's just not a good series (in my opinion).


----------



## Whirlpool (Oct 21, 2012)

lolanythingbutBleach

One Piece is lackluster.

Naruto has Obito.

Bleach has been consitently awesome.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 21, 2012)

Black Mirror.

Just stop man i am dieing of Laughter first off from you taking Syphers post seriously and the rest is just icing on the cake.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 21, 2012)

Blinky said:


> As I said, I only wish to help you, not insult you.
> 
> You are dismissing others opinions as tripe instead of engaging in a discussion. This is not allowed per Naruto Fan forum rules and therefore trolling.



i asked for explanations to avoid misunderstandings in my arguments, I wasn't given any, then you came with your posts and some insulted me, some were accisuing me of trolling which I don't see since Sphyer avoids giving explanations but it's ok if he makes statements I disagree with. So if he doesn't give explanation I may end up falling for a troll of his since I and others can't take his post serious.


----------



## Cash (Oct 21, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> you're being personal here, so why is it me who need help?
> 
> 
> 
> explain how I trolled then  Just don't see it. also, you use the word "troll" so much.


You troll too much 


Blinky said:


> As I said, I only wish to help you, not insult you.
> 
> *You are dismissing others opinions as tripe instead of engaging in a discussion. This is not allowed per Naruto Fan forum rules and therefore trolling.*



very well said.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 21, 2012)

Lykdisifucryevrytime


----------



## Blinky (Oct 21, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> i asked for explanations to avoid misunderstandings in my arguments, I wasn't given any, then you came with your posts and some insulted me, some were accisuing me of trolling which I don't see since Sphyer avoids giving explanations but it's ok if he makes statements I disagree with. So if he doesn't give explanation I may end up falling for a troll of his since I and others can't take his post serious.



If you cannot take the opinions of your fellow man seriously then there is clearly a problem.


----------



## BrokenBonds (Oct 21, 2012)

^^ people cried at that?


----------



## Whirlpool (Oct 21, 2012)

Narutos arc has been disappointing as fuck. Madara has been the only real interesting one. Savior Naruto, Butthurt friendzoned Obito and the fact that no goood guys have died is a bit annoying.

Bleach is entering it. And by entering it I mean raping it.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 21, 2012)

BrokenBonds said:


> ^^ people cried at that?



What is wrong with having an emotional response to fiction?


----------



## Whirlpool (Oct 21, 2012)

I cried at Mr. Crepsleys death, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Magic (Oct 21, 2012)

The current Magi arc shits on all of this.


----------



## VanzZz (Oct 21, 2012)

Late for the party like always ck


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 21, 2012)

BrokenBonds said:


> ^^ people cried at that?



Byakuya casting away his pride to the drifter who had struck at it repeatedly pleading for his aid in saving the world he himself is too weak to do gets me everytime. The world whom's rules do not accept his presence, a world struck down by the very people it had nearly destroyed.

 Poetry.

Only Strawberry can save us.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 21, 2012)

Poor naruto barley has any votes, i guess it shows the forums view points pretty well in my opinion.

From what i have seen most people are enjoying the current bleach arc quite a bit. Same goes for punk hazord, but the same can not be said for naruto even more so considering the last 20 or so chapters. Although i expected Naruto to have more votes this is pretty surprising to me. 

Also i wanted to say everyone who is butt hurt chill out. So what if someone has a different opinion then you, hell even if you think they are stupid for whatever reason why do you care? We are discussing a manga, if you don't like something say so and the reasons why and leave it like that. No need to throw out insults, and this is not me trying to be all high and mighty. I have my own opinion about things to that i usually express very bluntly(Yea i am a Jerk usually), but in this thread i don't think its the place to get in wars with people.


----------



## Sphyer (Oct 21, 2012)

ensoriki said:


> Byakuya casting away his pride to the drifter who had struck at it repeatedly pleading for his aid in saving the world he himself is too weak to do gets me everytime. The world whom's rules do not accept his presence, a world struck down by the very people it had nearly destroyed.
> 
> Poetry.
> 
> Only Strawberry can save us.



Those were indeed powerful emotional moments.


----------



## Soca (Oct 21, 2012)

I heard there was popcorn here


----------



## Urouge (Oct 21, 2012)

well I voted for OP because I stopped reading the other 2


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 21, 2012)

RemChu said:


> The current Magi arc shits on all of this.



So i hear.

I really want to start reading Magi but i need to finish Jojo but i have not read Jojo in like a week. 

I have been so busy i really want to just read some manga all day long lol, even now i should be writing a essay.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Oct 21, 2012)

Naruto, Bleach is alright same as the usual bleach shit, then hitman reborn.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 21, 2012)

ensoriki said:


> Byakuya casting away his pride to the drifter who had struck at it repeatedly pleading for his aid in saving the world he himself is too weak to do gets me everytime. The world whom's rules do not accept his presence, a world struck down by the very people it had nearly destroyed.
> 
> Poetry.
> 
> Only Strawberry can save us.



I was happy the dude died never liked him, and watching him get pawned was quite entertaining so that was a epic chapter for me go kubo. 


Waits for Byakuya fans to neg me to red.


----------



## VanzZz (Oct 21, 2012)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> So i hear.
> 
> I really want to start reading Magi but i need to finish Jojo but i have not read Jojo in like a week.
> 
> I have been so busy i really want to just read some manga all day long lol, even now i should be writing a essay.


Magi is a pile of soft yaoi (shounen-ai) crap, don't waste your time on it .


----------



## Urouge (Oct 21, 2012)

you should read worst and crow doflamingo


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 21, 2012)

Vanƶ said:


> Magi is a pile of soft yaoi (shounen-ai) crap, don't waste your time on it .



So basically another one piece sounds good. 



Urouge said:


> you should read worst and crow doflamingo



I will put them on the list.


----------



## Urouge (Oct 21, 2012)

add kyou kara ore wa in your list while you're at it


----------



## Muah (Oct 21, 2012)

Who watches bleach?

Naruto has sucked for hundreds of chaptres though Madara is everything I could have wanted.. except interesting. Also Gai is getting feats.

Punk hazard is ok. Tashigi's return was nice. Law vs smoker was good Law allying Luffy was good. Nothing from Usopp

IMO Punk hazard wins because the other two suck.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 21, 2012)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> I was happy the dude died never liked him, and watching him get pawned was quite entertaining so that was a epic chapter for me go kubo.



That's why it's poetry  It means different things to different people.
Kubo for legend.


----------



## Urouge (Oct 21, 2012)

is this arc the last of bleach or will there be more? I just want to see the royal guard because they have been hyped for so long


----------



## OS (Oct 21, 2012)

Urouge said:


> is this arc the last of bleach or will there be more? I just want to see the royal guard because they have been hyped for so long



According to Kubo it is. Thank God.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 21, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> According to Kubo it is. Thank God.



Why is God so cruel?


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 21, 2012)

ensoriki said:


> Why is God so cruel?



Might be AIzen arc big


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Oct 21, 2012)

Bleach and Naruto are on their final arcs, if only one piece was too or getting close. 10 more years left of one piece holy shit.


----------



## Whirlpool (Oct 21, 2012)

Urouge said:


> is this arc the last of bleach or will there be more? I just want to see the royal guard because they have been hyped for so long



Royal guard are coming within the next 20 chapters.



Original Sin said:


> According to Kubo it is. Thank God.



I do not agree with this statement, disrespectfully.


----------



## Urouge (Oct 21, 2012)

ah so it's really the last arc. hope that the RG will appear then.

@thinkingabout if you don't like OP don't read it. I don't read Naruto and I don't whine about it. I'm personally happy that OP will last that long


----------



## VanzZz (Oct 21, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> None of hte above, it's Fairy Tail's Grand Magical Games but since I gotta choose, Bleach FTW



[YOUTUBE]61ScTMVx5ws[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## OS (Oct 21, 2012)

Whirlpool said:


> I do not agree with this statement, disrespectfully.


Deal with it


----------



## Urouge (Oct 21, 2012)

Whirlpool said:


> Royal guard are coming within the next 20 chapters.
> 
> 
> 
> I do not agree with this statement, disrespectfully.



ah excellent then. I was going to restart reading bleach after seeing yama kicking some ass but the way he was killed cooled me off. I will catch up with the manga if the RG are coming back

what is this business with aizen I read about? is he coming back?


----------



## Whirlpool (Oct 21, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> Deal with it



I shall, bitterly


----------



## OS (Oct 21, 2012)

Urouge said:


> what is this business with aizen I read about? is he coming back?


Bach tried to recruit Aizen and Aizen said no. That's all that happened.


also, Soul King is a shota. Calling it now.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 21, 2012)

Urouge said:


> ah excellent then. I was going to restart reading bleach after seeing yama kicking some ass but the way he was killed cooled me off. I will catch up with the manga if the RG are coming back
> 
> what is this business with aizen I read about? *is he coming back?*



he was never gone 


*Spoiler*: __ 



But he's pbbly released from prison but has no interest in the current war 






Original Sin said:


> Bach tried to recruit Aizen and Aizen said no. That's all that happened.
> 
> 
> also, Soul King is a shota. Calling it now.



he was referred ot as a "thing", so probably a dog like komamura?


----------



## Whirlpool (Oct 21, 2012)

Urouge said:


> ah excellent then. I was going to restart reading bleach after seeing yama kicking some ass but the way he was killed cooled me off. I will catch up with the manga if the RG are coming back
> 
> what is this business with aizen I read about? is he coming back?





As for Aizen, Juha asked for him to join the vandenreich and he refused like a boss.

His prison was destroyed, so he might be free.


----------



## Urouge (Oct 21, 2012)

good don't want to see that guy again

@whirlpool the quincy's are fucked then. they better have a good plan


----------



## Harard (Oct 21, 2012)

Well, that was some quite entertaining read there involving Black Mirror.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 21, 2012)

Urouge said:


> ah excellent then. I was going to restart reading bleach after seeing yama kicking some ass but the way he was killed cooled me off. I will catch up with the manga if the RG are coming back
> 
> what is this business with aizen I read about? is he coming back?



While Yama was being duped by the false Juha Bach, the real Bach was talking to Aizen about joining him. Aizen refused but it seams that Bach either freed him, tried to kill him or just blew up the area for no reason .


EDIT: FUCK! Ninjas.

RG will definitely be here soon, Bach was retreating because they should arrive now that Yama is killed but Ichi is trying to stop him from leaving.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 21, 2012)

Harard said:


> Well, that was some quite entertaining read there involving Black Mirror.



i tried my best


----------



## Akatora (Oct 21, 2012)

Urouge said:


> is this arc the last of bleach or will there be more? I just want to see the royal guard because they have been hyped for so long



It is the last arc but it has also been hinted to be longer than the arrancar arc which include: The Vaizards, the arrancar, the Hueco Mundo, the Turn back the pendulum and the Deicide fan labled arcs.

Basicly everything from Ichigo returning after the soul society arc till the start of the Fullbring arc was 1 arc.
Hinting to this new arc being 4+ years long


Chapter 182 to 423 + ~ 10 chapters of tbtp that was the arrancar arc

So for this arc to be just as long as the arrancar we'd still have more than 220 chapters left which should be 4-6 years


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 21, 2012)

One Piece is my favorite of the three right now. I find myself eagerly waiting every week for  a new chapter.

Bleach is good at the moment too. Kubo is going all out, but as always I'm not a fan of the pacing.

Naruto.. meh. I've got bored around the Kabuto fight so I don't read it anymore.


----------



## OS (Oct 21, 2012)

Kon. The only good character in Bleach.


----------



## Whirlpool (Oct 21, 2012)

Ichigo vs Bach or Hashvald next chapter. He killed a stern-ritter too, so he's pretty pissed.





Original Sin said:


> Kon. The only good character in Bleach.



Continuing to disappoint ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Don Kanoji still lives


----------



## Urouge (Oct 21, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> Bach tried to recruit Aizen and Aizen said no. That's all that happened.
> 
> 
> also, *Soul King is a shota.* Calling it now.



oh god that would be really bad


----------



## Urouge (Oct 21, 2012)

from the little spoilers I read naruto is definitely the worst one IMO. the whole tobi and rin shit is really bad. putting the whole world in a genjutsu for a girl that didn't even like him in the first place


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 21, 2012)

Akatora said:


> It is the last arc but it has also been hinted to be longer than the arrancar arc which include: The Vaizards, the arrancar, the Hueco Mundo, the Turn back the pendulum and the Deicide fan labled arcs.
> 
> Basicly everything from Ichigo returning after the soul society arc till the start of the Fullbring arc was 1 arc.
> Hinting to this *new arc being 4+ years long*


----------



## Sablés (Oct 21, 2012)

In my honest opinion, I feel Bleach currently has the best arc out of the Big Three. If not for anything else, it is that this arc has been consistently enjoyable. As _OS _states, I find the circumstances relating to character deaths distasteful and the pacing could be improved upon however, I'd rather this than FKT's drawn out mess.


Punk Hazard has it's ups and downs. I certainly can't call a single chapter in that arc bad, stale would be a more appropriate word. Like GM said, Punk Hazard is meant to be a transitional arc and not a main one yet it still has entertaining moments.


I am going to be blunt. Naruto has been downright awful and I'm quite sure I won't need to go into detail why.


----------



## OS (Oct 21, 2012)

Whirlpool said:


> Ichigo vs Bach or Hashvald next chapter. He killed a stern-ritter too, so he's pretty pissed.



That's the best and most fitting background Kubo has ever done.



> Continuing to disappoint ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Don Kanoji still lives



I skip anything to do with him because he is the worst Bleach character. Right behind Kukaku, Toshiro, and Yoruichi


----------



## Whirlpool (Oct 21, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> That's the best and most fitting background Kubo has ever done.
> 
> 
> 
> I skip anything to do with him because he is the worst Bleach character. Right behind Kukaku, Toshiro, and Yoruichi



Don't give a darn about Toshiro, just like the other two in lesbian porn.


----------



## OS (Oct 21, 2012)

Urouge said:


> from the little spoilers I read naruto is definitely the worst one IMO. the whole tobi and rin shit is really bad. putting the whole world in a genjutsu for a girl that didn't even like him in the first place



Well actually Madara's doing it because he hates war(cliche but eh).

Tobi is now just there.


----------



## Urouge (Oct 21, 2012)

nah don kanonji is awesome. one of the best bleach characters easily

@OS for someone that hates war he's one big murdering bastard. I still prefer him to tobi though. tobi reason is really terrible


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 21, 2012)

Naruto villians can go to hell.
You need mother fukers who are downright scum, like the Tenry-something in OP.

Orihime is clearly the best Bleach character.
It was in fact she who rejected the notion that Espada go from 1-10.


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 21, 2012)

I love how Naruto only gets 9 votes 

You know you failed as a mangaka when not even a site called narutoforums likes your fucking shit arc.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 21, 2012)

Urouge said:


> nah *don kanonji is awesome*. one of the best bleach characters easily
> 
> @OS for someone that hates war he's one big murdering bastard. I still prefer him to tobi though. tobi reason is really terrible



Kon is better though


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 21, 2012)

Vanƶ said:


> [/spoiler]
> 
> DAT BACKGROUND



It's a shot emphasizing Ichigo and you're looking for background.

I am speechless.


----------



## OS (Oct 21, 2012)

SageMaster said:


> I love how Naruto only gets 9 votes
> 
> You know you failed as a mangaka when not even a site called narutoforums likes your fucking shit arc.



This isn't the naruto section though. Post a link there to this and it might increase.


----------



## Urouge (Oct 21, 2012)

SageMaster said:


> I love how Naruto only gets 9 votes
> 
> You know you failed as a mangaka when not even a site called narutoforums likes your fucking shit arc.



that's exactly what I thought . some people thought that this arc was gonna be as good as MF. what a letdown. the pacing is horrible.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Oct 21, 2012)

Most people like the naruto arc. But its losers on the internet with no lifes that hate it.

I don't get what's so special about the bleach arc anyways.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 21, 2012)

Nardo hasn't been a good manga since part 1 ended.


----------



## Sablés (Oct 21, 2012)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> Most people like the naruto arc. But its losers on the internet with no lifes that hate it.



This is sort of funny. On the other hand, I feel sad some people actually believe this. To each his own, I guess.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## Urouge (Oct 21, 2012)

it focused too much on nardo and the sauce. should have focused on guys like guy or lee a bit more. lee hasn't had one good fight since part 1. kishi doesn't give a shit about the K11


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 21, 2012)

Yeah except they are about to get rezzed again. Kishi couldn't go through with killing off trash.


----------



## Akatora (Oct 21, 2012)

~King of Heroes~ said:


> This is sort of funny. On the other hand, I feel sad some people actually believe this. *To each his own, I guess.*




THis was what this thread has really been about rather than which of these arcs people prefer


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 21, 2012)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> Most people like the naruto arc. But its losers on the internet with no lifes that hate it.
> 
> *I don't get what's so special about the bleach arc anyways.*



you should read it then


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Oct 21, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Nardo hasn't been a good manga since part 1 ended.


But you like Bleach where people said the same thing Bleach hasn't been good since soul society.


~King of Heroes~ said:


> This is sort of funny. On the other hand, I feel sad some people actually believe this. To each his own, I guess.


Most people are positive about Naruto, but go on forums were people are super serious and you see nothing but hate. If people didn't like Naruto it wouldn't be so popular and sell like hotcakes. People love Naruto, millions of people do.


----------



## Sablés (Oct 21, 2012)

Urouge said:


> it focused too much on nardo and the sauce. should have focused on guys like guy or lee



One of the major problems with Naruto. If you don't have god eyes or mythical beasts , you're either irrelevant or fodder.

Minato is the only exception due to being the MC's father.


----------



## OS (Oct 21, 2012)

~King of Heroes~ said:


> This is sort of funny. On the other hand, I feel sad some people actually believe this. To each his own, I guess.


Idk man. Look at his sig.

The decent characters get offed. Such a shame.


----------



## Urouge (Oct 21, 2012)

@KOH  yup he has no love for other characters. ussop and nami in nardo would never have gotten as many fight as they had in nardo


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 21, 2012)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> But you like Bleach where people said the same thing Bleach hasn't been good since soul society.



Nonsense. Bleach has been a masterpiece through and through.

The mistake people are making is that they are using the eyes to read instead of The Heart.


----------



## Morgan (Oct 21, 2012)

I missed all the fun.

Okay. It's not easy to decide which of the two are better. IMO the 1000 arc has been interesting, but so as PH, esp. with DD and the SN alliances. I'm giving this one to PH. Even though it's at times dull, it beats 1000 yrs.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 21, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> The decent characters get offed. Such a shame.


Implying Tsunade is a decent character?


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 21, 2012)

ImagineBreakr said:


> Implying Tsunade is a decent character?



I think he means "the divided in 2 - tsunade"


----------



## DoflaMihawk (Oct 21, 2012)

Naruto and Bleach's arcs started out great, but have degraded recently.

But Punk Hazard has been on a consistently high level, with a few flaws here and there.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 21, 2012)

Start of bleach ok, soul society epic, war arc sub par, full bring arc beyond garbage, current arc good.

So overall bleach is above average manga.


----------



## VanzZz (Oct 21, 2012)

To be honest i did like the espada arc, alas FB is what madde me drop Bleach (yes it was that horrible)


----------



## synthax (Oct 21, 2012)

DoflaMihawk said:


> Naruto and Bleach's arcs started out great, but have degraded recently.
> 
> But *Punk Hazard has been on a consistently high level*, with a few flaws here and there.



WTF are you talking about?


----------



## The World (Oct 21, 2012)

With a name like DoflaMihawk I doubt what he said should be surprising to you


----------



## OS (Oct 21, 2012)

DoflaMihawk said:


> Naruto and Bleach's arcs started out great, but have degraded recently.
> 
> But *Punk Hazard* *has been on a consistently high level*, with a few flaws here and there.


Pfahahahahahahaha



Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Start of bleach ok, soul society epic, war arc sub par, full bring arc beyond garbage, current arc good.
> 
> So overall bleach is above average manga.



Actually no. Keep in mind the War arc is half or more than half of bleach. Then it was followed by bringshit. Average or averagely boring.


----------



## Tray (Oct 21, 2012)

Auugh I missed out all the fun 


Bleach ftw


----------



## Shingy (Oct 21, 2012)

One piece is leading a pretty huge gap.

With introductions of the Shichibukai Law, Vice Admiral Smoker, Doflamingo, and Vergo his henchmen. Haki has also been introduced, and we get a visual cue of how to accompanies devil fruits and such.

Bleach has certainly risen from the ashes, as the exciting comeback of Bach, and death of the head captain, Yama, along with a revamped and pumped up Ichigo. The Soul Society that we once thought indestructible is now on the road of carnage, and it's not stopping.

Naruto taming his 9 tails and actually communicating with it to defeat a common enemy is pretty entertaining. It's something I've been waiting for since the beginning of the series. His new battle modes are pretty sweet as well. All the drama that's been happening with Obito is crazy, and I'm still wondering why Kakashi did what he did.

One Piece 8/10

Bleach 7/10

Naruto 7/10


----------



## VanzZz (Oct 21, 2012)

[FO





The World said:


> With a name like DoflaMihawk I doubt what he said should be surprising to you



There is guy with the name "Rukia" who voted One Piece

Shouldn't really judge someones perference by his name


----------



## Shingy (Oct 21, 2012)

Vanƶ said:


> [FO
> 
> There is guy with the name "Rukia" who voted One Piece
> 
> Shouldn't really judge someones perference by his name



Plus Dofla is a really reasonable poster.


----------



## The World (Oct 21, 2012)

Vanƶ said:


> [FO
> 
> There is guy with the name "Rukia" who voted One Piece
> 
> Shouldn't really judge someones perference by his name



I'm not judging I'm pointing it out


----------



## Pastelduck (Oct 21, 2012)

I think with Bleach killing off main characters is the reason why its the best arc of the three. You could say Naruto killed off the Hokage but I have a strange feeling she might get revived somehow...


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 21, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> Pfahahahahahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> Actually no. Keep in mind the War arc is half or more than half of bleach. Then it was followed by bringshit. Average or averagely boring.



This is true I did not not take into account the length of the arcs.

So yea your right average or averagely boring lol.


----------



## Wosu (Oct 21, 2012)

That Punk Hazard ending will make that hattahs into full Oda dick riders again. 
PH, Bleach arc is just fighting, if I wanted that I would go watch DBZ.
Hurr durr, vandenritters appear, they angry due to genocide, gonn destroy SS, SS destroyed.
Ichigo appears and so does squad zero.


----------



## OS (Oct 21, 2012)

Pastelduck said:


> *I think with Bleach killing off main characters is the reason why its the best arc of the three.* You could say Naruto killed off the Hokage but I have a strange feeling she might get revived somehow...



This is a stupid reason for it to be good. At least because Kubo can't do it correctly.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm not going to go through 10 pages of posts to clean this thread. However, From now on, keep this thread on-topic and civil, or I will start handing out bans and infractions.

edit - cleaned the last few pages. Keep it civil from now on.


----------



## Gain (Oct 21, 2012)

maybe you guys should just read Magi?!


----------



## Stannis (Oct 22, 2012)

Bleach takes this no competition


----------



## Eisenheim (Oct 22, 2012)

This kind of threads never fails to delivery "discussions".


----------



## OS (Oct 22, 2012)

One Piece took the lead


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 22, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> One Piece took the lead



yeah, Vergo, Dofla, Kinemon and Momo delivered too much. If Yamamoto or Kenpachi wouldn't get fodderized, bleach would be in the lead I think. 

Someone knows the number of chapters each arc had so far?

too lazy to count


----------



## Soca (Oct 22, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> One Piece took the lead



forever and always


----------



## Syed (Oct 22, 2012)

I`m surprised Naruto is getting 16 votes. Too high imo.


----------



## Face (Oct 22, 2012)

Bleach is the best one right now. It has nothing to do with how long the chapters are. Kubo has a way of making the story entertaining to the readers. One Piece has been good but not quite as exciting as bleach. Naruto on the other hand has been boring me to point where I can't even remember what I have read.

I also love how people place certain manga at the bottom of their list when they haven't even bothered to read it.


----------



## TargaryenX (Oct 22, 2012)

One piece is my favorite manga of the three, but I feel like Naruto's current arc is the best. We finally saw tobi's face, there's epic madara and orochimaru, and now Kishi's really starting to explain shit. I don't know why everyone is just saying "shit" with no justification. Is this some kind of crowd-think?


----------



## OS (Oct 22, 2012)

Face said:


> Bleach is the best one right now. It has nothing to do with how long the chapters are. Kubo has a way of making the story entertaining to the readers. One Piece has been good but not quite as exciting as bleach. Naruto on the other hand has been boring me to point where I can't even remember what I have read.



How is offing Byakuya and Yamamoto quickly and telling a story with bad pacing entertaining?


----------



## Urouge (Oct 22, 2012)

TargaryenX said:


> One piece is my favorite manga of the three, but I feel like Naruto's current arc is the best. We finally saw tobi's face, there's epic madara and orochimaru, and now Kishi's really starting to explain shit. I don't know why everyone is just saying "shit" with no justification. Is this some kind of crowd-think?



it's the explanation that is shit. kishi has a knack of destroying characters. tobi looked a bit menacing but he sound like an emo kid trying the punish the world because a girl he liked got killed a long time ago.


----------



## Face (Oct 22, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> How is offing Byakuya and Yamamoto quickly and telling a story with bad pacing entertaining?



To show hopelessness of their situation. Given the mood of the story right now, it should be obvious why Kubo did that.  Also offing those two would give certain characters some much needed development. 


I didn't notice any bad pacing.


----------



## Harard (Oct 22, 2012)

Naruto's only got 16 votes? Even I didn't think it would be that low.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Oct 22, 2012)

1.Bleach
2.Fourth Ninja war has been a mix of good and bad but it's been great for the past weeks
3.One Piece - It's a cool story arc, certainly better than the fish island, but it was way too silly in the begining, giant kids, and i'm tired of seeing people switching bodies in fiction. To think OP's story arc is better than the others it must be because OP as a whole is better, not because of this arc being better than the other series's.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 22, 2012)

Powerful Lord said:


> 3.One Piece - It's a cool story arc, certainly better than the fish island, but it was way too silly in the begining, giant kids, and i'm tired of seeing people switching bodies in fiction. To think OP's story arc is better than the others it must be because OP as a whole is better, not because of this arc being better than the other series's.



If I learned anything from One Piece, it's that appearances don't matter. No matter if the main arc villains were made out of cotton candy, if the execution is great then it's great.

What's more irritating is the promise of hype in manga like Bleach or Naruto. The plot is something you can take seriously, but they fall far from grace from the fact that it's not executed properly. Also, the lack of character diversity. Bleach suffers from this, and while I'm on the subject, lots of Korean Manhwas and Webtoons too. This stereotype of a fighting badass with brains are the bane of asian comics. Their funny quirks don't really count as character flaws since they don't affect the character in any way. They turn out to be Gary Stus and Mary Sues who're a little funny.

However, I must agree that the Bleach war has the better arc right now in hype. In execution, Punk Hazard. We'll see in the end though.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 22, 2012)

lol naruto. Come on naruto forums vote.


----------



## Ernie (Oct 22, 2012)

Naruto by FAR.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 22, 2012)

Next time make a proper Big three thread. 

*Spoiler*: __ 








Toriko has replaced bleach long ago.


----------



## Ernie (Oct 22, 2012)

SageMaster said:


> I love how Naruto only gets 9 votes
> 
> You know you failed as a mangaka when not even a site called narutoforums likes your fucking shit arc.



Hmm, wich anime is most popular in the world from these 3?  

Or other question but same answer. Wich anime is the only anime that can compare with DBZ in popularity?


----------



## Cheeky (Oct 22, 2012)

NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> Hmm, wich anime is most popular in the world from these 3?



One Piece!


----------



## Ernie (Oct 22, 2012)

Youcheekylittle said:


> One Piece!



Haha, you know it is Naruto.

Don't get me wrong. For me the war arc in Naruto started way to slow and I was also dissapointed at that point. But since Naruto/Bee and Madara/Obito are in it, it turned from "meh" to "epic". 

Bleach, I stopped following it so I can not know how the manga is right now.

One Piece, I like it (long time my most favorite anime, but it changed to naruto), but not like the Naruto arc.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 22, 2012)

NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> Hmm, wich anime is most popular in the world from these 3?
> 
> Or other question but same answer. Wich anime is the only anime that can compare with DBZ in popularity?



One piece for both. 



> In 2008, One Piece became the highest-circulating manga series.One Piece is currently ranked as the best-selling series of all time in manga history.





> The 2012 Olympics are well underway in the city of London, England. To celebrate anime/manga-style, the popular Japanese analytics and survey company, Oricon, gathered the opinions of the general public at an event known as the World Cosplay Summit. 20 countries were represented, including Japan, England, Indonesia, and Russia in the survey which asked them what they felt were the top world class anime/manga.
> 
> Who came out on top? In order according to Oricon, the top 10 world class anime and manga list is as follows:
> 
> ...


----------



## Ernie (Oct 22, 2012)

Anime

Japan: One Piece > Naruto
Rest of the world: Naruto >>>>>>> One Piece

Here in Belgium people don't even know One Piece. Same in Holland, Germany, ...


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Oct 22, 2012)

Punk Hazard for me,although it's been pretty mediocre overall since Fishmen island.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 22, 2012)

NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> Anime
> 
> Japan: One Piece >> Naruto
> Rest of the world: Naruto >>>>>>> One Piece
> ...



Yea i don't care if the people that you know or in your town don't know about one piece. 



> In 2008, One Piece became the highest-circulating manga series.One Piece is currently ranked as the best-selling series of all time in manga history.





> The 2012 Olympics are well underway in the city of London, England. To celebrate anime/manga-style, the popular Japanese analytics and survey company, Oricon, gathered the opinions of the general public at an event known as the World Cosplay Summit. 20 countries were represented, including Japan, England, Indonesia, and Russia in the survey which asked them what they felt were the top world class anime/manga.
> 
> Who came out on top? In order according to Oricon, the top 10 world class anime and manga list is as follows:
> 
> ...


----------



## Kirito (Oct 22, 2012)

NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> Hmm, wich anime is most popular in the world from these 3?
> 
> Or other question but same answer. Wich anime is the only anime that can compare with DBZ in popularity?



You know, popularity don't mean anything if it doesn't translate to sales. The reason why New York Times doesn't show numbers of manga sales in the US is because sales are generally in the 1k range TOPS per month.

Source

That's the 2010 Top Manga Sales in the US for the YEAR.



> 4. ↓-3 (1) : Naruto 48 – Viz Shonen Jump, Jun 2010 [5,021.6] ::



Look at Naruto. 5k sales? Pathetic when compared to Japan's. So don't give me this Naruto >>>> OP popularity when it concerns the whole world bullshit, since Japan is still part of the world.


----------



## ovanz (Oct 22, 2012)

I was surprised that Kubo changed from "no good guys dies" to "everyone ficking dies", so i like this ark, SS is getting trashed.


----------



## Cheeky (Oct 22, 2012)

While I prefer One Piece's current arc to Bleach's, it feels like an unfair comparision at the moment.

We all know that the Thousand Year Blood War arc is gonna be seperated by the fandom into smaller parts at some point, so it just feels too early for this. 

Punk Hazard's almost starting to reach it's climax (in my opinion), whereas Bleach's current "arc" still has years left, so in terms of length I think it might be fairer to compare the Thousand Year Blood War to One Piece's current saga...

Nonetheless I voted for One Piece, but I feel like I'll change my mind once Bleach is farther down the line.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 22, 2012)

NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> Anime
> 
> Japan: One Piece > Naruto
> Rest of the world: Naruto >>>>>>> One Piece
> ...



Don't talk shit dude. OP section is full of germans and germans read and watch it. YOu don't live in Holland, so pst.


----------



## Intus Legere (Oct 22, 2012)

Punk Hazard, I'd say. Not that it's a great One Piece arc, because it isn't — I'd say average.  The problem is the lack of competence from the other two mangas.

The current Naruto arc is the worst arc in all of Naruto, from most perspectives; the storytelling, especially in the first part, was horrible, and there wasn't a single surprise until Tobi joined the fray. Kabuto was a horrible villain as well, losing all of his pawns. Tobi, in the recent chapters, is going into a direction I don't like either.

Bleach in general doesn't have a good storytelling, but it manages to be far more entertaining than Naruto, despite it's own faults. The lack of foreshadowing also hurts a lot, quincies as villains don't make much sense, except as a plot device to reveal the Division 0 and the mysteries of Soul Society.

Overall:

Punk Hazard: 12/20
1000 Year War: 11/10
4th Shinobi War: 7/20


----------



## Ernie (Oct 22, 2012)

You show me one poll and you think you are right now? I can show you like 100 polls were Naruto "is number one". It is simply a fact that Naruto, if you look it worldwide, if far more popular then One Piece is. I like both animes but this is just a fact. 

May I ask you all a question. Who from you are even been in Japan? I can tell you I am. Twice. One time was for a manga-fest at Tokyo. I already knew that One Piece is boss at Japan, but what I saw was surprising me. At the stands more Naruto stuff was being selled then One Piece- materials. 

It is silly to argue who's the best cause all 3 are very, very good. But here shitting on Naruto being a bad anime/manga is like saying Hitler is Santa Claus.


----------



## Ernie (Oct 22, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> Don't talk shit dude. OP section is full of germans and germans read and watch it. YOu don't live in Holland, so pst.




I am half German so I know what I'm talking about and Naruto is far more popular in Germany then One Piece is.


----------



## JoJo (Oct 22, 2012)

NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> Anime
> 
> Japan: One Piece > Naruto
> Rest of the world: Naruto >>>>>>> One Piece
> ...





RoblucciRapes disagrees 

in the op stated in bold I said dont vote unless you have seen them all to avoid biasness yet you fuckers voted are you all really that blind


----------



## Impact (Oct 22, 2012)

This thread is full of lol 

OT: 1. Punk hazard has been the most enjoyable imo so my vote goes to punk hazard

2.  Bleach/naruto is a tie for me they both haven't been good in awhile for me to judge them separately


----------



## Ernie (Oct 22, 2012)

Zirconis said:


> RoblucciRapes disagrees
> 
> in the op stated in bold I said dont vote unless you have seen them all to avoid biasness yet you fuckers voted are you all really that blind



I've followed Bleach till some months ago, was boring at that time.


----------



## Bishamon (Oct 22, 2012)

One Piece all the way.
This Naruto arc has been horrible(and the series hasn't been particularly good in a while).

Bleach is shit in general so i haven't seen it's current arc and i have no intention to.

Also, Toriko replaced Bleach among the big 3 a long time ago.


----------



## Cheeky (Oct 22, 2012)

Fuck, I can't even remember what's happening in Nardo, I don't think I read the latest chapter. Obito stuck in a cave or something? Eh...


----------



## Kirito (Oct 22, 2012)

NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> You show me one poll and you think you are right now? I can show you like 100 polls were Naruto "is number one". It is simply a fact that Naruto, if you look it worldwide, if far more popular then One Piece is. I like both animes but this is just a fact.
> 
> May I ask you all a question. Who from you are even been in Japan? I can tell you I am. Twice. One time was for a manga-fest at Tokyo. I already knew that One Piece is boss at Japan, but what I saw was surprising me. *At the stands more Naruto stuff was being selled then One Piece- materials.*
> 
> It is silly to argue who's the best cause all 3 are very, very good. But here shitting on Naruto being a bad anime/manga is like saying Hitler is Santa Claus.



Then show me the polls.

Also, humor me at the bolded. When did you go to Japan anyway? Times have changed.


----------



## Ernie (Oct 22, 2012)

Naruto's war arc has turned from "meh" at the beginning to "EPIC" since Naruto and Bee entered the war.

At the person above: previous year march.


----------



## OS (Oct 22, 2012)

Face said:


> To show hopelessness of their situation. Given the mood of the story right now, it should be obvious why Kubo did that.  Also offing those two would give certain characters some much needed development.
> 
> 
> I didn't notice any bad pacing.



It's not that he killed them. It's that there is a new enemy in one chapter and a couple chapters later characters from both sides are offed in just a couple of chapters. You also make it seem like Kubo can do good development. 

Yes bad pacing. He's making a swift attack seem a little too swift. Also, FODDER had hurt Yamamoto and it seemed too out of the blue. Something kind of Rave Master style. Kubo should have approached it ,in my opinion, a lot better.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 22, 2012)

NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> I am half German so I know what I'm talking about and Naruto is far more popular in Germany then One Piece is.



you don't live in germany, i do and your little base camp of naruto fans may not like it but as far as I know germans prefer One Piece, so don't put whole countries in this discussion.


----------



## Ernie (Oct 22, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> you don't live in germany, i do and your little base camp of naruto fans may not like it but as far as I know germans prefer One Piece, so don't put whole countries in this discussion.



Ok, I know that I'm now arguing with a fanboy. If you can not admit that Naruto is far more popular then One Piece in not only Germany, but whole Europe, then this discussion stops... 

Again, I'm fan of both. But Naruto is still the most popular anime.


----------



## OS (Oct 22, 2012)

Kirito said:


> Then show me the polls.
> 
> Also, humor me at the bolded. When did you go to Japan anyway? Times have changed.



You should have asked to humor you on how all are very very good


----------



## synthax (Oct 22, 2012)

Fan boy Logic
 Manga bombarded with text equates to good pacing
Manga with hardly any text equates to bad pacing

If I recall there were at least 3 chapters where Luffy and co were just running from gas going from one room to the next.


----------



## OS (Oct 22, 2012)

synthax said:


> *Fan boy Logic
> Manga bombarded with text equates to good pacing
> Manga with hardly any text equates to bad pacing
> *
> If I recall there were at least 3 chapters where Luffy and co were just running from gas going from one room to the next.



Silly fanboy, good pacing leads to good pacing and vice versa.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 22, 2012)

NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> Ok, I know that I'm now arguing with a fanboy. If you can not admit that Naruto is far more popular then One Piece is in not only Germany, but whole Europe...



dude, carlsen is the publisher of manga in germany.

here the lists: top sold manga in germany.


*Spoiler*: __ 



april 2012:


> 1. One Piece (Band 62)
> 2. Naruto (Band 54)
> 3. Fairy Tail (Band 20)
> 4. Black Butler (Band 11)
> ...



may 2012:



> 1. One Piece (Band 62)
> 2. Naruto (Band 55)
> 3. Black Butler (Band 11)
> 4. Vampire Knight (Band 13)
> ...



june 2012



> 1. Naruto (Band 55)
> 2. One Piece (Band 62)
> 3. Fairy Tail (Band 21)
> 4. Defense Devil (Band 5)
> ...



july 2012:



> 1. One Piece (Band 63)
> 2. Soul Eater (Band 17)
> 3. Naruto (Band 55)
> 4. One Piece - Strong World (Band 2)
> ...



august 2012:


> 1. One Piece (Band 63)
> 2. Naruto (Band 56)
> 3. Black Butler (Band 12)
> 4. Fairy Tail (Band 22)
> ...






this lists are official. you're the fanboy here.


----------



## ~Howling~ (Oct 22, 2012)

I voted for Bleach.This arc has been amazing so far,and it's only the beginning so i'm really looking forward to future chapters.
Next would be Punk Hazard.I like it but it kinda fluctuates from being very good,then boring,then awesome then boring again....idk maybe it's the giant kids or something,but overall it's still way better than Fishman Island
Lastly it's Naruto's 4th Ninja war...i've been so disappointed by this it's not even funny,considering how bad Kishi has gotten at his writing,i mean seriously the plot holes,retcons and bullshit in this are amazing


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 22, 2012)

dat K-ON, rising up the ranks like a boss


----------



## synthax (Oct 22, 2012)

OP is dragged the fuck out,685 chapters and an end no where in sight.


----------



## Ernie (Oct 22, 2012)

Dude, I am talking about the anime only, not the manga!!

Most people, by far, are not reading mangas, just following the anime. 

That's my point. Naruto has the best dub-sites so probably also that's one of the reasons why it is so enormous popular.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 22, 2012)

synthax said:


> OP is dragged the fuck out,685 chapters and an end no where in sight.



most stupid argument.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 22, 2012)

NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> Dude, I am talking about the anime only, not the manga!!
> 
> Most people, by far, not reading mangas, just following the anime.
> 
> That's my point. Naruto has the best dubs so probably also that's one of the reasons why it is so enormous popular.



who cares about anime, lol

you can't confirm anything with anime.


----------



## OS (Oct 22, 2012)

synthax said:


> OP is dragged the fuck out,685 chapters and an end no where in sight.



Oda said that they were halfway done so i think another 9 years. That still has nothing to do with pacing and being bad. Look at JJBA


----------



## synthax (Oct 22, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> most stupid argument.



Fool just retreat,Op was never meant to be so long.Oda never planned his manga for being so long this was stated in an interview.To say a manga has of 685 chapters good pacing is moronic.


----------



## Cheeky (Oct 22, 2012)

JJBA is a fucking masterpiece, I will not hear any slander against it.

Pacing =/= Length.


----------



## synthax (Oct 22, 2012)

Also for the Op fans who posted this poll on AP forums to gain votes ,you are pathetic.


----------



## Ernie (Oct 22, 2012)

synthax said:


> Also for the Op fans who posted this poll on AP forums to gain votes ,you are pathetic.



The most funny thing about them is they can not handle with simple FACTS. 

Telling OP is more popular then Naruto.


----------



## Cheeky (Oct 22, 2012)

NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> The most funny thing about them is they can not handle with simple FACTS.
> 
> Telling OP is more popular then Naruto.



This is the worst post ever.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 22, 2012)

Youcheekylittle said:


> This is the worst post ever.



this. been proven wrong twice already and still posts bullshit here XD


----------



## Blinky (Oct 22, 2012)

synthax said:


> Also for the Op fans who posted this poll on AP forums to gain votes ,you are pathetic.



Link please.


----------



## Ernie (Oct 22, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> this. been proven wrong twice already and still posts bullshit here XD



I am talking about the anime. 

Twice.

Belgium Naruto each sunday with even "marathons", One Piece? Buh. Same for Holland, same for Spain. One Piece? Buh. 

Stop being "insulted" while I'm just saying Naruto is worldwide a way more popular anime then One Piece is. 

You enjoy OP? So whats the problem?


----------



## synthax (Oct 22, 2012)

Blinky said:


> Link please.





Ch.64


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Oct 22, 2012)

Youcheekylittle said:


> JJBA is a fucking masterpiece, I will not hear any slander against it.



To me it's only good up till pt.4.Everything after it is medicore compared to the earlier parts.


----------



## Impact (Oct 22, 2012)

synthax said:


> Also for the Op fans who posted this poll on AP forums to gain votes ,you are *pathetic*.



I wonder do you even know what this word means since I've seen seeing nothing but pathetic responses from you're posts.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 22, 2012)

NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> I am talking about the anime.
> 
> Twice.



I told you anime can't be used as evidence. 
first:It's altered by the animation teams.
second: filler.
third: censorship.
fourth: translations+synchro


----------



## Cheeky (Oct 22, 2012)

Hakan Erkan said:


> To me it's only good up till pt.4.Everything after it is medicore compared to the earlier parts.



You think so? Oh well, but what about Part 7? I haven't read any of it yet but it sounds fucking awesome.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 22, 2012)

NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> At the person above: previous year march.



Then you'll be happy to know things like these have happened since your visit:





Ch.22



NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> Dude, I am talking about the anime only, not the manga!!
> 
> Most people, by far, are not reading mangas, just following the anime.
> 
> That's my point. Naruto has the best dub-sites so probably also that's one of the reasons why it is so enormous popular.



That last point applies to the US, and since you're arguing about anime and Germany, here's a little something:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-yI57yiNYA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d8xoTBZrzko[/YOUTUBE]

Even a blind kid would know what the better opening was. I believe Germany has OP on a higher pedestal.


----------



## OS (Oct 22, 2012)

Hakan Erkan said:


> To me it's only good up till pt.4.Everything after it is medicore compared to the earlier parts.



I heard pt.7 and 8 were quite good. But I agree. Dat Kira.

Doesn't One Piece also have it's own restaurant?


----------



## Cash (Oct 22, 2012)

synthax said:


> Ch.64



my god, here i thought NF had some of the stupidest members. Makes sense that someone here posts there as well.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 22, 2012)

I go with the Arc that has a clown drugging kids,loling at them dying and feeding them to dragons.Shulolololol.




> I believe Germany has OP on a higher pedestal.



All I'm contributing to THAT discussion:
Naruto airing in the middle of the night while OP at evening.
Not gonna include RTL2 since they're aiming at kids.


----------



## Ernie (Oct 22, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> I told you anime can't be used as evidence.
> first:It's altered by the animation teams.
> second: filler.
> third: censorship.
> fourth: translations+synchro



You can see the views a vid has, compare them. Logic? 

Also, and these are (again) simple facts, in the US and Europe the stores has many more "Naruto-stuff" to sale then OP-materials. 

Btw, South-America they also don't know OP anime. Sorry, bro. You would be surprised to see how many Naruto-fans their are in faking South-America!

And about "Germany" again, hell, Germany has the most "hardcore Naruto fans" that they scares me sometimes (you know that it is thrue if you really lives their). OP buh.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 22, 2012)

synthax said:


> Ch.64



This is just fantastic.


----------



## synthax (Oct 22, 2012)

Inpactedblaze said:


> I wonder do you even know what this word means since I've seen seeing nothing but pathetic responses from you're posts.



You must have been itching to respond to me.Okay are you happy now that you took a jab, you trying to boost your e cred by being e tough or something?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 22, 2012)

Kirito said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d8xoTBZrzko[/YOUTUBE]



I didn't think there was an opening better than the 4Kids One Piece opening. 

I was wrong.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 22, 2012)

synthax said:


> Also for the Op fans who posted this poll on AP forums to gain votes ,you are pathetic.



I didn't see any "Vote for One Piece" posts there, what are you talking about?


----------



## Blinky (Oct 22, 2012)

Kirito said:


> I didn't see any "Vote for One Piece" posts there, what are you talking about?



Yeah all I see is some dumb people getting upset over something which was clearly not serious.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 22, 2012)

NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> You can see the views a vid has, compare them. Logic?
> 
> Also, and these are (again) simple facts, in the US and Europe the stores has many more "Naruto-stuff" to sale then OP-materials.
> 
> ...



oh dear... post some evidence if you want to prove a point.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 22, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> Doesn't One Piece also have it's own restaurant?






Several in Japan, one in China.

There's also a bar.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SKsYrzWSsXU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ernie (Oct 22, 2012)

Look, we all agree Naruto and One Piece are both very good. The one finds Naruto a little better, the other one OP. Simple. I am only saying that if you are asking someone "Naruto or One Piece" in the US or Europe or everwhere else except Japan, the most wil answer Naruto. 

For me, I like both. But Naruto Shippuuden made more impact on me then OP did because more epic characters.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Oct 22, 2012)

Kirito said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d8xoTBZrzko[/YOUTUBE]



 Oh my lawds, this is the saddest thing i've ever seen


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 22, 2012)

NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> Look, we all agree Naruto and One Piece are both very good. The one finds Naruto a little better, the other one OP. Simple.
> 
> For me, I like both. But Naruto Shippuuden made more impact on me then OP did.



fine, just don't claim countries to prefer something more if you don't have any evidence. that was my point.


----------



## synthax (Oct 22, 2012)

If you post a poll on an OP stronghold website more votes going towards OP in the poll is inevitable ,this is second time I have witnessed a surge of votes to Op after being linked to that site.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 22, 2012)

NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> You can see the views a vid has, compare them. Logic?
> 
> Also, and these are (again) simple facts, in the US and Europe the stores has many more "Naruto-stuff" to sale then OP-materials.
> 
> ...



When you're arguing popularity, you bring facts and figures. So far dude, you've got none. And Brazil loves One Piece, what are you talking about?


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 22, 2012)

The stupidity of the post in this thread has drastically increased.


----------



## Cheeky (Oct 22, 2012)

synthax said:


> If you post a poll on an OP stronghold website more votes going towards OP in the poll is inevitable





That didn't happen here with Naruto though, did it?


----------



## Sphyer (Oct 22, 2012)

synthax said:


> Ch.64



  

I don't know what's funnier. The fact that fans are so hung up to run to other forums to vote on some random poll in order to feel superior or the fact that people are so worked up over my post there


----------



## Kirito (Oct 22, 2012)

synthax said:


> If you post a poll on an OP stronghold website more votes going towards OP in the poll is inevitable ,this is second time I have witnessed a surge of votes to Op after being linked to that site.



That kinda works against you, since this is a Naruto website.


----------



## Sablés (Oct 22, 2012)

Pathetic.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 22, 2012)

Sphyer said:


> I don't know what's funnier. The fact that fans are so hung up to run to other forums to vote on some random poll in order to feel superior or the fact that people are so worked up over my post there



This is my favourite one 



> This all seriously reeks of trollage. Are all Bleach fans perhaps apprentices to Kubo-sama?
> 
> The moment he said "The deep inner machinations of my mind would require a dissertation written on them for any of you plebeians to understand them", my troll-dar was beeping. When he directly references the 4 (full!) posts he said he would need to write as being "too difficult" while he tries to pass himself off as a man of culture by doing the very most stereotypical things a budding adolescent such as himself would think of (sipping tea and listening to fine music), my troll-dar broke.
> 
> A way to sap the class right out of "classy" evening is for him to be reading a Bleach volume while he drinks that tea. He better at least be some avant-garde hipster classy person that is inspired by Bleach's lack of depth, which helps him with his home decor of painting his walls soulless white with little background doodles on them to convey the "distance" and "air" he wants his guests to feel from his deep dark soul.



"THIS GUY IS CLEARLY TROLLING BUT I WILL GET REALLY MAD ANYWAY"


----------



## synthax (Oct 22, 2012)

Youcheekylittle said:


> That didn't happen here with Naruto though, did it?



You should probably try to  read through most of that thread I just linked to see the amount of bashing they do.They are worse than any manga forum I have seen only  somemanga was worse but they closed down.


----------



## OS (Oct 22, 2012)

NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> Look, we all agree Naruto and One Piece are both *very good*. The one finds Naruto a little better, the other one OP. Simple.
> 
> For me, I like both. But Naruto Shippuuden made more impact on me then OP did because more epic characters.



I laughed at this. There is a difference between thinking it's good and as a work if it's good or not.


----------



## Impact (Oct 22, 2012)

synthax said:


> You must have been itching to respond to me.Okay are you happy now that you took a jab, you trying to boost your e cred by being e tough or something?



 what?  I seen alot posts I could have responded to but I said fuck it since I'm not taking this thread as seriously as you and that other naruto fan are 

 you guys are desperately trying to defend something that's not worth defending its just pathetic


----------



## Morgan (Oct 22, 2012)

LOL! Someone's fuming in KL that despite being "Naruto" Forums, there is less love for the series' current arc in this thread.


----------



## Sablés (Oct 22, 2012)

Blinky said:


> This is my favourite one
> 
> 
> 
> "THIS GUY IS CLEARLY TROLLING BUT I WILL GET REALLY MAD ANYWAY"



I wonder, are these people even aware of what the word troll means?


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 22, 2012)

My iphone wont load that Arlong park thread makes me sad.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Oct 22, 2012)

NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> Look, we all agree *Naruto* and One Piece are both very good.



I don't think anyone agrees on that.
Especially the bolded. Just saying.


----------



## Cheeky (Oct 22, 2012)

The poll isn't closing until early 2034, maybe Nardo could catch up by then! Who knows, right?


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 22, 2012)

Youcheekylittle said:


> The poll isn't closing until early 2034, maybe Nardo could catch up by then! Who knows, right?



final arc


----------



## Ernie (Oct 22, 2012)

Tomorrow I will post some links to please you, no problem. Why not now? Beer... 

First fact. Look the likes Naruto-pages on Facebook has, and then look at the One Piece and espiacially Bleach-pages.


----------



## OS (Oct 22, 2012)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> My iphone wont load that Arlong park thread makes me sad.



Not missing much. Just people screaming TROLL!


----------



## Renegade Knight (Oct 22, 2012)

Fourth Shinobi War at dead last restores some of my faith in humanity.
1000 Year Blood Stain at close second makes me lose faith again.
Punk Hazard in the lead restores my faith again.

ck


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 22, 2012)

NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> And about "Germany" again, hell, Germany has the most "hardcore Naruto fans" that they scares me sometimes (you know that it is thrue if you really lives their).



Reminds me of the popularity poll:
Top 10 Anime Monsters (Yes the term they put was Monsters)
No 1: Akamaru
No 2: Kyuubi
No 3: Pikachu

And then again for the most hardcore fans they're pretty shitty seeing that:

"The 8 tailed Bijuu is sealed inside the Raikage of Kumogakure, Killer Beat"


----------



## Kirito (Oct 22, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> Not missing much. Just people screaming TROLL!



I STILL don't get where synthax was saying an OP supporter was convincing everyone to vote.


----------



## Trivub (Oct 22, 2012)

I never read One Piece beyond the point where theres a guy stuck in a chest ... AND I STILL VOTED FOR NARUTO nananananana is that against the law? 

I do read bleach.. 
The bleach arc is pretty bad. I always like the captains a lot and they are being slaughtered and now theres ichigo to save the day (again and again and again and again). The bleach arc is very very bad now that i think about it. its the worst yet. The enemies have boring abilities. The concept was kinda okay though but i think it sucks that all captains are so weak without their bankai? 

The current Naruto arc is uhmm well its just too much at the same time but I really like all the background explanations and new moves for a lot of characters. Its still not enough but its decent.

EDIT: 
oh, I see the page you posted hehehe, sorry! 

well, now I get you, i forgot about that. This would be cool. But it wouldnt be original of Kishimoto though.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 22, 2012)

NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> Tomorrow I will post some links to please you, no problem. Why not now? Beer...
> 
> First fact. Look the likes Naruto-pages on Facebook has, and then look at the One Piece and espiacially Bleach-pages.



Japan and South Korea don't share the same Facebook, they have their own pages.

China doesn't have Facebook altogether.

FB likes aren't a significant determinant in determining popularity. Heck I don't even like those kinds of pages since my friends and family don't know I'm into One Piece.


----------



## Cheeky (Oct 22, 2012)

NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> Tomorrow I will post some links to please you, no problem. Why not now? Beer...
> 
> First fact. Look the likes Naruto-pages on Facebook has, and then look at the One Piece and espiacially Bleach-pages.




Tallying up Facebook "Likes" is like something you would see the CIA doing on South Park.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 22, 2012)

Syphers posts were pretty funny, but it seems Arlong park guys have mental problems.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 22, 2012)

Kirito said:


> I STILL don't get where synthax was saying an OP supporter was convincing everyone to vote.



He linked to this thread that has poll where the options are Naruto, Bleach and One Piece. 

Considering the standard of people from that thread it's not hard to imagine.


----------



## Sanji (Oct 22, 2012)

1. One Piece
2. Bleach
3. Naruto 



synthax said:


> This has been said since the timeskip,FI=transitional arc,Punk Hazard=transitional arc,Oda has simply lost his touch.


 pffffffffffffffffffffffffffffft.


----------



## Cash (Oct 22, 2012)

NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> Tomorrow I will post some links to please you, no problem. Why not now? Beer...
> 
> First fact. Look the likes Naruto-pages on Facebook has, and then look at the One Piece and espiacially Bleach-pages.



10/10 post.

+rep 

you'd have to be an idiot to argue the cold hard facts.


----------



## Mihawk (Oct 22, 2012)

My favorite arc is currently Punk Hazard because it opens many options for a build up arc. They can go to Doflamingo, Wano Kuni, Big Mom, or even Kaido (Vegapunk tech + Cyborg involvement). The only problem i have with the arc is that its gone for long enough and i think its time for a new arc and the current fights should be concluded already.

My second is the current arc in Bleach. I really like this arc and i have faith that Kubo can make this arc the best one within the series. I am a bit worried about the rushed pacing though.

The current Naruto arc is unimpressive and has been for the last 40 chapters or so. Obito's flashback and the fact that he's just another generic, tragic, naruto villain just proves this point all the more. It is an underwhelming arc.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 22, 2012)

Blinky said:


> He linked to this thread that has poll where the options are Naruto, Bleach and One Piece.
> 
> Considering the standard of people from that thread it's not hard to imagine.



Oh. I wasted my time looking for a post that never existed then.


----------



## Magic (Oct 22, 2012)

Kirito said:


> Japan and South Korea don't share the same Facebook, they have their own pages.
> 
> China doesn't have Facebook altogether.
> 
> FB likes aren't a significant determinant in determining popularity. Heck I don't even like those kinds of pages since my friends and family don't know I'm into One Piece.



However it is still empirical evidence and It gives us a good sample of who likes Naruto compared to Bleach and One piece. Still useful data.


----------



## Ernie (Oct 22, 2012)

Kirito said:


> Japan and South Korea don't share the same Facebook, they have their own pages.



Serious? I have friends from Japan and they are on the "same Facebook" and are liking those pages also... ??

However, it doesn't mind because I was talking since the beginning about Europe and the US and Naruto has more then 3 times more likes then One Piece and more then 7-8 times then Bleach, and Facebook is a site where everyone is so YES, it is useful info.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 22, 2012)

This thread is to funny.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 22, 2012)

NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> Serious? I have friends from Japan and they are on the "same Facebook" and are liking those pages also... ??



Everyone please listen to this man.


----------



## Mihawk (Oct 22, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> I laughed at this. There is a difference between thinking it's good and as a work if it's good or not.



Thank you for restoring some intelligence to this already very low I.Q. infused thread.


----------



## OS (Oct 22, 2012)

Cash said:


> 10/10 post.
> 
> +rep
> 
> you'd have to be an idiot to argue the cold hard facts.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 22, 2012)

Luke Kent said:


> Thank you for restoring some intelligence to this already very low I.Q. infused thread.



Yes giving one sentence responses telling people they are wrong is a true sign of intelligence.


----------



## Mihawk (Oct 22, 2012)

NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> Tomorrow I will post some links to please you, no problem. Why not now? Beer...
> 
> First fact. Look the likes Naruto-pages on Facebook has, and then look at the One Piece and espiacially Bleach-pages.



Are you seriously trying to deduce the popularity of something based on a few Facebook fan pages and the likes it has? 

If u are talking about facts, then One Piece has been, and still is, the best selling manga of all time. 

Also, using views for a few videos of the two anime as an argument for their popularity is quite absurd.


----------



## Mihawk (Oct 22, 2012)

Blinky said:


> Yes giving one sentence responses telling people they are wrong is a true sign of intelligence.



I was complimenting him, not telling him he was wrong


----------



## Kirito (Oct 22, 2012)

RemChu said:


> However it is still empirical evidence and It gives us a good sample of who likes Naruto compared to Bleach and One piece. Still useful data.



Which doesn't translate to cold hard facts by the way.



NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> Serious? I have friends from Japan and they are on the "same Facebook" and are liking those pages also... ??
> 
> However, it doesn't mind because I was talking since the beginning about Europe and the US and Naruto has more then 3 times more likes then One Piece and more then 7-8 times then Bleach, and Facebook is a site where everyone is so YES, it is useful info.



No, what I meant was that they had another site for socializing. Whereas Facebook is the main site for the west and the like, Japan, China and SK have something different.


----------



## OS (Oct 22, 2012)

Blinky said:


> Yes giving one sentence responses telling people they are wrong is a true sign of intelligence.



Excuse you, it was two


----------



## Ernie (Oct 22, 2012)

So now you OP'ers are even questioning Facebook? Facebook is all about "popularity"... Naruto and DBZ have the most likes on it. Then One Peace, then Death Note. 

At Kirito, ok, I really didn't know that.


----------



## Sphyer (Oct 22, 2012)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Syphers posts were pretty funny, but it seems Arlong park guys have mental problems.



My posts are meant to be serious business.


----------



## Sablés (Oct 22, 2012)

This is funny, sort of.


----------



## OS (Oct 22, 2012)

NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> So now you OP'ers are even questioning Facebook? Facebook is all about "popularity"...
> 
> At Kirito, ok, I really didn't know that.



In the West. Where I am sure without needing evidence that Naruto is more popular than One Piece. Due to 4kids


----------



## Kirito (Oct 22, 2012)

NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> So now you OP'ers are even questioning Facebook? Facebook is all about "popularity"...





> Facebook is a social networking service launched in February 2004, owned and operated by Facebook, Inc.





It's not a popularity website, that's what sites like Billboard are for.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 22, 2012)

Naruto Forums has it's fingers on the beating pulse of popularity.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Oct 22, 2012)

ITT:


----------



## Mihawk (Oct 22, 2012)

NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> So now you OP'ers are even questioning Facebook? Facebook is all about "popularity"... Naruto and DBZ have the most likes on it. Then One Peace, then Death Note.
> 
> At Kirito, ok, I really didn't know that.



And you are questioning the figures of sales, even though you were the one who tried to use sales as evidence in the first place, despite it countering your argument?


----------



## Ernie (Oct 22, 2012)

Kirito said:


> It's not a popularity website, that's what sites like Billboard are for.



Ok, so you are now trying to tell me that however the fact Naruto has waaaaay more likes then OP and Bleach (maybe even if you combine those 2) on Facebook, it doesn't say anything about it's popularity in the West?


----------



## Cheeky (Oct 22, 2012)

Why has this become about popularity anyway?


This whole arguement reeks of "My Mom says I'm cool."


----------



## Syed (Oct 22, 2012)

synthax said:


> You should probably try to  read through most of that thread I just linked to see the amount of bashing they do.They are worse than any manga forum I have seen only  somemanga was worse but they closed down.



AP forums is One Piecetard central. I sometimes lurk there and they usually just bash Naruto and Bleach for the hell of it.
Also Sypher is pretty popular over there in general. I've seen many of his posts causing rage and butthurt over there.


----------



## Ernie (Oct 22, 2012)

I am wasted, what's their excuse?

I think tomorrow some OP'ers will not be happy if i put some links here...


----------



## Sphyer (Oct 22, 2012)

NarutoShippudenBelgium

Truly, you are a gentlemen I can respect. Your diverse usage of evidence as well as your cut throat and frank debating style that annihilates the opposition to your views is something that we can all learn from.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 22, 2012)

Youcheekylittle said:


> Why has this become about popularity anyway?
> 
> 
> This whole arguement reeks of "My Mom says I'm cool."



My mom never said Naruto is cool but Facebook says it is so I'm gonna go with Facebook.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 22, 2012)

I always get such funny negs XD


----------



## Mihawk (Oct 22, 2012)

NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> I am wasted, what's their excuse?
> 
> I think tomorrow some OP'ers will not be happy if i put some links here...



why can't you just post it now and save us all the butt hurt? Since you have such compelling evidence and figures that none of the other good people on this thread seemed to be able to post.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 22, 2012)

What does butthurt mean guys?


----------



## Cash (Oct 22, 2012)

NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> Ok, so you are now trying to tell me that however the fact Naruto has waaaaay more likes then OP and Bleach (maybe even if you combine those 2) on Facebook, it doesn't say anything about it's popularity in the West?



You shouldnt argue with them. For them to even have the audacity to question facebook in this debate is quite egregious. It seems they like to ignore the cold hard facts and argue anyway.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 22, 2012)

I really don't know what to think of Sphyer's posts. Funny, but what kind?


----------



## Sphyer (Oct 22, 2012)

Syed said:


> AP forums is One Piecetard central. I sometimes lurk there and they usually just bash Naruto and Bleach for the hell of it.
> Also Sypher is pretty popular over there in general. I've seen many of his posts causing rage and butthurt over there.



Maybe I should join that forum one day.


----------



## Mihawk (Oct 22, 2012)

NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> Ok, so you are now trying to tell me that however the fact Naruto has waaaaay more likes then OP and Bleach *(maybe even if you combine those 2)* on Facebook, it doesn't say anything about it's popularity in the West?



Now your just trolling


----------



## Blinky (Oct 22, 2012)

No he's just using COLD HARD FACTS


----------



## synthax (Oct 22, 2012)

Sphyer said:


> Maybe I should join that forum one day.



You will get banned, people get banned their for speaking badly about OP.


----------



## Impact (Oct 22, 2012)

This thread has officially gone full retard


----------



## Algol (Oct 22, 2012)

Why not pick a better arc for Naruto, like the Pain Invasion arc.

I don't read OP, so was Punk hazard arc OP's respective "war arc"?

Or is it the current arc, and you're going by the arcs currently being released?

If that's the case, I don't read those other two, but I'm sure one of them might be better than Naruto's. The 4th Shinobi War arc, while still great overall imo, didn't really live up to it's hype.

EDIT: Whoops, misread the thread entirely. It is the current arcs people are voting on. Cool, understood.


----------



## Mihawk (Oct 22, 2012)

Blinky said:


> No he's just using COLD HARD FACTS



hahaha true true while ignoring all the other cold hard facts that he's been presented with by other people over the last 6-7 pages of this thread


----------



## Ernie (Oct 22, 2012)

Luke Kent said:


> why can't you just post it now and save us all the butt hurt? Since you have such compelling evidence and figures that none of the other good people on this thread seemed to be able to post.



Cause I have not whole night to argue. You think I don't know how you OP'ers are? Even with facts against them, still arguing... 

But ok, here a first fact from Belgium, my country. Here, One Piece is not even on tv. Only Naruto is. In the past it has played from monday until friday at 6.30 at the morning (!!), still it had an average of 50 000 views. It played on 2BE, not even a famous channel and still, so early in the morning, so many views (Belgium is a small country from only 10 million people). 

Since Shippuuden is on it, it's on sunday (3 episodes after each other and sometimes even marathons) and now the average is more then 75 000. For Belgium, this is huge. 

And then you must know that in Holland, Germany, Spain, France, Italy, ... Naruto is more popular then here. 

More facts tomorrow. Cheerio!


----------



## Cheeky (Oct 22, 2012)

Guys, seriously. Seriously guys, I've been looking over the facts and the fact of the matter is maybe we should hear him out.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 22, 2012)

This thread hasn't gone full retard yet. I've learned a very important lesson:

Facebook is COLD HARD FACTS.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 22, 2012)

Inpactedblaze said:


> This thread has officially gone full retard



yeah you could permamently post  here XD or .

it turned into a thread about apforums, facebook and youtube as it seems XD


----------



## Mihawk (Oct 22, 2012)

Algol said:


> Why not pick a better arc for Naruto, like the Pain Invasion arc.
> 
> I don't read OP, so was Punk hazard arc OP's respective "war arc"?
> 
> ...



This is an astute example of a balanced person who doesn't dick ride the series he watches like there's no tomorrow. *cough* NarutoShippudenBelgium *cough*

Answering your question: No, Punk Hazard isn't a war arc, its more of a build up arc, and the reason why the thread chose the Shinobi World War Arc was because the topic revolves around the CURRENT arcs of the "big 3".


----------



## Kirito (Oct 22, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xo-tWlETq8w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Blinky (Oct 22, 2012)

Talking badly about NarutoShippudenBelgium is a bannable offence. Please stop.


----------



## Ernie (Oct 22, 2012)

Kirito said:


> This thread hasn't gone full retard yet. I've learned a very important lesson:
> 
> Facebook is COLD HARD FACTS.



You really think Facebook is not useful if we are talking about the popularity from something? MENGAAAAAAAAAAA 

The funny thing is you OP'ers take yourself serious and I truly think you even believe your own "arguments".


----------



## Akatora (Oct 22, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> I always get such funny negs XD



agree it's a strange one, but I was as honest as i could be and it was closer to red than to green due to your earlier posts


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 22, 2012)

smarter than you and your bandwagon friends together


----------



## Kirito (Oct 22, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9c4hY8mQM6Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ernie (Oct 22, 2012)

Please, don't ignore my facts from Belgium now, OP'ers. Tomorrow I will post the same stuff from Holland and other European countries.

I'm sorry, but you made me do this. xD


----------



## Mihawk (Oct 22, 2012)

NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> Cause I have not whole night to argue. You think I don't know how you OP'ers are? Even with facts against them, still arguing...
> 
> But ok, here a first fact from Belgium, my country. Here, One Piece is not even on tv. Only Naruto is. In the past it has played from monday until friday at 6.30 at the morning (!!), still it had an average of 50 000 views. It played on 2BE, not even a famous channel and still, so early in the morning, so many views (Belgium is a small country from only 10 million people).
> 
> ...



LOL your "facts" are nothing more than a subjective perspective revolving around the environment that you reside in.

FACT: One Piece is the best selling manga series of all time.

FACT: One Piece has sold 13 million copies this year alone, while Naruto has sold 3 million copies.

FACT: One Piece has sold over 250 million copies, while Naruto has sold over 100 million copies.

These are WORLDWIDE figures


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 22, 2012)

Akatora said:


> agree it's a strange one, but I was as honest as i could be and it was closer to red than to green due to your earlier posts



hm, the point was the manga has more importance than anime, hence i thought you were funny


----------



## Cheeky (Oct 22, 2012)

Luke Kent said:


> This is an astute example of a balanced person who doesn't dick ride the series he watches like there's no tomorrow. *cough* NarutoShippudenBelgium *cough*
> 
> Answering your question: *No, Punk Hazard isn't a war arc*, its more of a build up arc, and the reason why the thread chose the Shinobi World War Arc was because the topic revolves around the CURRENT arcs of the "big 3".




Yes it is.


You just aren't looking at the facts.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 22, 2012)

NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> Please, don't ignore my facts from Belgium now, OP'ers. Tomorrow I will post the same stuff from Holland and other European countries.
> 
> I'm sorry, but you made me do this. xD



Thank you for your very informative facts and I look forward to your return.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 22, 2012)

Youcheekylittle said:


> Yes it is.
> 
> 
> You just aren't looking at the* facts*.



ITT FACTS=FACEBOOK


----------



## Cash (Oct 22, 2012)

Youcheekylittle said:


> Yes it is.
> 
> 
> You just aren't looking at the facts.



Only NarutoShippudenBelgium posts the COLD HARD FACTS.


----------



## Akatora (Oct 22, 2012)

Anyway isn't it about time people point out the goods and bads about each arc in their opinions rather than continue rather than keep sticking the heads into a swarm of insects?


----------



## Blinky (Oct 22, 2012)

Cash said:


> Only NarutoShippudenBelgium posts the COLD HARD FACTS.



I think in his absense we should use this time to talk about how great NarutoShippudenBelgium is.


----------



## Mihawk (Oct 22, 2012)

NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> You really think Facebook is not useful if we are talking about the popularity from something? MENGAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> The funny thing is you OP'ers take yourself serious and I truly think you even believe your own "arguments".



Whats funnier is that you believe YOUR own arguments even though people have already presented actual figures to you and you just ignore it and have yet to post any substantial evidence backing your claims, while going under the banner of "I'll post my "facts" tomorrow, so be afraid OP'iers."


----------



## Sphyer (Oct 22, 2012)

synthax said:


> You will get banned, people get banned their for speaking badly about OP.



But I love One Piece, my good sir. 

Though, looking at the title of the forums being Arlong Park, I can see that it must be the type of forum that is extremely similar to the Arlong and New Fishmen Pirates in One Piece (ideologically). They believe their manga to be superior and their "racism" of other particular manga and desire to snuff out opposing opinions of it is rather shameful. They are no better than Arlong and Hody Jones (characters that Oda has expressed extremely negative qualities in throughout his story) yet there are particular fans that would emulate the same thing he disapproves off. Truly the irony is painful. 

Such a shame but this is off topic and a discussion for another day.


----------



## synthax (Oct 22, 2012)

Some fucker from AP are calling us a hive of scum,how dare he


----------



## Ernie (Oct 22, 2012)

Luke Kent said:


> LOL your "facts" are nothing more than a subjective perspective revolving around the environment that you reside in.



Serieous?  

And I'm talking about the anime, not the manga.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 22, 2012)

Youcheekylittle said:


> Yes it is.
> 
> 
> You just aren't looking at the facts.


----------



## Mihawk (Oct 22, 2012)

Youcheekylittle said:


> *Yes it is.*
> 
> 
> You just aren't looking at the facts.



lol no it isn't hahaha


----------



## Akatora (Oct 22, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> hm, the point was the manga has more importance than anime, hence i thought you were funny



It isn't when it comes to popularity.
Comparing the works here yes the manga is what should be compared we're in the manga section after all, but talking popularity world wide you'd be including all parts of the name.

games, movies, anime, musicals, manga, spin offs, fan groups etc.

If you want to go down to true popularity then all is significant but we've had enough popularity stuff and sand-grain throws


----------



## Mihawk (Oct 22, 2012)

NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> Serieous?
> 
> And I'm talking about the anime, not the manga.



You keep changing the subject. When Black Mirror posted the figures earlier to show you, then u say u are not talking about the manga. And then when he lists the factors as to why measuring a series' popularity by its anime adaptation is hardly appropriate, then you resort to showing poor quality videos uploaded by random people on youtube and then attempt to use the views on the videos to prove a point. Pretty desperate really. Still waiting on your..."facts".


----------



## Kirito (Oct 22, 2012)

synthax said:


> Some fucker from AP are calling us a hive of scum,how dare he



But it's true.


----------



## OS (Oct 22, 2012)

You are all Nazi ^ (use bro).


----------



## Sablés (Oct 22, 2012)

synthax said:


> Some fucker from AP are calling us a hive of scum,how dare he



I thought that was just OS, or so I've heard.


----------



## Impact (Oct 22, 2012)

Kirito said:


> This thread hasn't gone full retard yet. I've learned a very important lesson:
> 
> Facebook is COLD HARD FACTS.





Black Mirror said:


> yeah you could permamently post  here XD or .
> 
> it turned into a thread about apforums, facebook and youtube as it seems XD



This thread went full retard when people started to discuss about the popularity of the mangas which has absolutely nothing to do with the main objective of the thread which is a pretty subjective topic  

Also BM I'm quite ashamed you were pulled along in the first few pages 

Btw @ blinky thanks for the neg always appreciate a butthurt neg


----------



## Ernie (Oct 22, 2012)

I am shocked, I've to admit that. Wow, I always knew that arguing with OP-fanboys is hard. Their is even an expression in Japan mentioning that (again, FACT). 

But this is really, really embarassing. From the moment you started to say Facebook is no useful info about the popularity from something, I knew I had to ignore you but... DEMN alcohol why, whyyyyyy!


----------



## Ernie (Oct 22, 2012)

Akatora said:


> It isn't when it comes to popularity.
> Comparing the works here yes the manga is what should be compared we're in the manga section after all, but talking popularity world wide you'd be including all parts of the name.
> 
> games, movies, anime, musicals, manga, spin offs, fan groups etc.
> ...



You understand it.


----------



## Cash (Oct 22, 2012)

I would like to point out Uzumaki Naruto has more twitter followers than Luffy. You can see the evidence here 



and here 



Let this be yet another COLD HARD FACT that helps back up NarutoShippudenBelgium's facts.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 22, 2012)

NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> I am shocked, I've to admit that. Wow, I always knew that arguing with OP-fanboys is hard. Their is even an expression in Japan mentioning that (again, FACT).
> 
> But this is really, really embarassing. From the moment you started to say Facebook is no useful info about the popularity from something, I knew I had to ignore you but... DEMN alcohol why, whyyyyyy!



I bow to your knowledge concerning popularity NarutoShippudenBelgium. You are awesome and eternal.



Cash said:


> I would like to point out Uzumaki Naruto has more twitter followers than Luffy. You can see the evidence here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, yes, I see the light!


----------



## Blinky (Oct 22, 2012)

Cash said:


> I would like to point out Uzumaki Naruto has more twitter followers than Luffy. You can see the evidence here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for this. 

I would also like to add there are more twitter accounts with Naruto related usernames than One Piece related usernames.


----------



## Akatora (Oct 22, 2012)

NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> You understand it.



You have to realize though that many posters here are used to ignore other parts of a franchise than what is considered "Cannon"/main storyline/the original work


----------



## Ernie (Oct 22, 2012)

Kirito said:


> I bow to your knowledge concerning popularity NarutoShippudenBelgium. You are awesome and eternal.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, yes, I see the light!



Good for you!


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 22, 2012)

Akatora said:


> It isn't when it comes to popularity.
> Comparing the works here yes the manga is what should be compared we're in the manga section after all, but talking popularity world wide you'd be including all parts of the name.
> 
> games, movies, anime, musicals, manga, spin offs, fan groups etc.
> ...



but what gets popular then? the original work or is it the altered anime, game, movie, musical, spin off etc.? Since this thread is about the mangas, I don't see why a popularity of anime or other things has any meaning here, hence I stopped discussing with him.



Inpactedblaze said:


> Also BM I'm quite ashamed you were pulled along in the first few pages



you shouldn't  I just didn't realize he really meant the anime XD


----------



## Cheeky (Oct 22, 2012)

I think it's safe to say that NarutoShippudenBelgium even knows how many facts there are compiled in the Warren Commission. _Believe it_.


----------



## Ernie (Oct 22, 2012)

Akatora said:


> You have to realize though that many posters here are used to ignore other parts of a franchise than what is considered "Cannon"/main storyline/the original work



It's funny but also frustrating at the same time some "fanboys" are going so far they don't except simple facts. 

I mean, if I find something good to watch or read, you may say with millions together it sucks, I don't care.


----------



## Mihawk (Oct 22, 2012)

NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> I am shocked, I've to admit that. Wow, I always knew that arguing with OP-fanboys is hard. Their is even an expression in Japan mentioning that (again, FACT).
> 
> But this is really, really embarassing. From the moment you started to say Facebook is no useful info about the popularity from something, I knew I had to ignore you but... DEMN alcohol why, whyyyyyy!



Yea your shocked and I'm awestruck. What facts?? So you've been to Japan once or twice and seen a couple more naruto merchandise lying around than the OP merchandise and your saying that its more popular as a result? 
You really are the pinnacle of an objective intellectual.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 22, 2012)

Luke Kent said:


> Yea your shocked and I'm awestruck. What facts?? So you've been to Japan once or twice and seen a couple more naruto merchandise lying around than the OP merchandise and your saying that its more popular as a result?
> You really are the pinnacle of an objective intellectual.



How can you still not understand after all these cold hard facts?


----------



## Ernie (Oct 22, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> but what gets popular then? the original work or is it the altered anime, game, movie, musical, spin off etc.? Since this thread is about the mangas, I don't see why a popularity of anime or other things has any meaning here, hence I stopped discussing with him.
> 
> 
> 
> you shouldn't  I just didn't realize he really meant the anime XD



Ow, ow, ow. Don't turn things around. Read some pages before. I mentioned I like Naruto AND One Piece both but I also said Naruto is worldwide more famous and suddenly the OP'ers were like "what did you say about my mother"...


----------



## Mihawk (Oct 22, 2012)

NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> It's funny but also frustrating at the same time some "fanboys" are going so far they don't except simple facts.
> 
> I mean, if I find something good to watch or read, you may say with millions together it sucks, I don't care.



So you just admitted that in terms of sales OP surpassed Naruto by far but you just don't care and thus it is a fact? We already went over this and OP is in terms of world wide sales, the superior series..didnt even want to bring up this popularity contest, but i just can't stand it when people refuse to take in figures and then give half ass examples, then proceed to label them as FACTS.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 22, 2012)

Youcheekylittle said:


> I think it's safe to say that NarutoShippudenBelgium even knows how many facts there are compiled in the Warren Commission. _Believe it_.



I certainly do.

_Believe it!_


----------



## Ernie (Oct 22, 2012)

Luke Kent said:


> Yea your shocked and I'm awestruck. What facts?? So you've been to Japan once or twice and seen a couple more naruto merchandise lying around than the OP merchandise and your saying that its more popular as a result?
> You really are the pinnacle of an objective intellectual.



I've already told the results in Belgium, tomorrow I will also tell you the facts from Holland and other Western countries!

Ignore them, ok, your problem, bro.


----------



## Akatora (Oct 22, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> but what gets popular then? the original work or is it the altered anime, game, movie, musical, spin off etc.? Since this thread is about the mangas, I don't see why a popularity of anime or other things has any meaning here, hence I stopped discussing with him.




The franchise is what gets more popular, but really there should be no reason to debate this topic again. This thread has already wasted way more time on talking popularity than talking about the goods and bad points about the arcs in question.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 22, 2012)

NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> Ow, ow, ow. Don't turn things around. Read some pages before. I mentioned I like Naruto AND One Piece both but I also said Naruto is worldwide more famous and suddenly the OP'ers were like "what did you say about my mother"...



how should I know you weren't talking about the manga in a thread about the manga? XD

still, you have to post some good proof.


----------



## Mihawk (Oct 22, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> how should I know you weren't talking about the manga in a thread about the manga? XD
> 
> still, you have to post some good proof.



The guy has been saying he would for the last 10 pages, and every time he's been bidding farewell, and yet look what happens...he's still here, and is still unable to provide substantial evidence.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Oct 22, 2012)

NSP is drunk on cold, hard facts.


----------



## Cheeky (Oct 22, 2012)

Luke Kent is actually a sockpuppet account made by NarutoShippudenBelgium that he argues with to further hone his skills into discovering the cold hard facts.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 22, 2012)

Is it also cold hard fact that Fairy Tail is of the 4th dimension?


----------



## Mihawk (Oct 22, 2012)

NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> I've already told the results in Belgium, tomorrow I will also tell you the facts from Holland and other Western countries!
> 
> Ignore them, ok, your problem, bro.



Your so called results are: "The people i know like Naruto. On TV there is naruto. Im pretty sure people in Germany like Naruto more."

Concrete evidence all right. It will be interesting to see what else you will pull from your ass, and I'm pretty sure figures and FACTS aren't gonna be part of it.


----------



## Ernie (Oct 22, 2012)

Luke Kent said:


> The guy has been saying he would for the last 10 pages, and every time he's been bidding farewell, and yet look what happens...he's still here, and is still unable to provide substantial evidence.



I've already told you the facts from Belgium. 
Here, One Piece is not even on tv. Only Naruto is. In the past it has played from monday until friday at 6.30 at the morning (!!), still it had an average of 50 000 views. It played on 2BE, not even a famous channel and still, so early in the morning, so many views (Belgium is a small country from only 10 million people).

Since Shippuuden is on it, it's on sunday (3 episodes after each other and sometimes even marathons) and now the average is more then 75 000. For Belgium, this is huge.

And then you must know that in Holland, Germany, Spain, France, Italy, ... Naruto is more popular then here. 

Tomorrow will follow the rest...

And do you mind that I'm still here, you OP'ers are funny.


----------



## Mihawk (Oct 22, 2012)

Youcheekylittle said:


> Luke Kent is actually a sockpuppet account made by NarutoShippudenBelgium that he argues with to further hone his skills into discovering the cold hard facts.



Well you got me now


----------



## Akatora (Oct 22, 2012)

Youcheekylittle said:


> Luke Kent is actually a sockpuppet account made by NarutoShippudenBelgium that he argues with to further hone his skills into discovering the cold hard facts.



sadly the join date would suggest that or a friend of his that was requested to back him up.

This whole popularity talk shouldn't have been going on and that it keep going even after the conclusion that one was talking the anime/franchise and the other the mangas alone... Is kinda sad but typical at this forum


----------



## Sphyer (Oct 22, 2012)

Youcheekylittle said:


> Luke Kent is actually a sockpuppet account made by NarutoShippudenBelgium that he argues with to further hone his skills into discovering the cold hard facts.



This would imply that his dupe that argues with himself is giving him any kind of challenge that would allow him to improve his skills when he demolishes his logic effortlessly.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 22, 2012)

Kirito said:


> Is it also cold hard fact that Fairy Tail is of the 4th dimension?



you mean this kind?



since it's you, you should understand XD


----------



## Mihawk (Oct 22, 2012)

NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> I've already told you the facts from Belgium.
> 
> Tomorrow will follow the rest...
> 
> And do you mind that I'm still here, you OP'ers are funny.



LOL "you OP'ers" 

you sound like a five year old. 

Oh, and those aren't facts. you've failed to provide figures and solid evidence, unlike almost everyone else who has argued with you on this thread.


----------



## Cheeky (Oct 22, 2012)

Sphyer said:


> This would imply that his dupe that argues with himself is giving him any kind of challenge that would allow him to improve his skills when he demolishes his logic effortlessly.



Well, I never said he was any good at it.



Luke Kent said:


> *you've failed to provide figures and solid evidence*, unlike almost everyone else who has argued with you on this thread.




Actually that applies to me as well. Sorry.


----------



## Mihawk (Oct 22, 2012)

Akatora said:


> sadly the join date would suggest that or a friend of his that was requested to back him up.
> 
> This whole popularity talk shouldn't have been going on and that it keep going even after the conclusion that one was talking the anime/franchise and the other the mangas alone... Is kinda sad but typical at this forum



My apologies, its just frustrating to see people make claims without backing them up.

yea lets get back on topic, once again apologies for prolonging the popularity contest. Im partially at fault.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 22, 2012)

Luke Kent said:


> LOL "you OP'ers"
> 
> you sound like a five year old.
> 
> Oh, and those aren't facts. you've failed to provide figures and solid evidence, unlike almost everyone else who has argued with you on this thread.



I do not think a 5 year old would be adept at dishing out EVIDENCE in a clear and concise manner as our NSB.


----------



## Ernie (Oct 22, 2012)

Luke Kent said:


> LOL "you OP'ers"
> 
> you sound like a five year old.
> 
> Oh, and those aren't facts. you've failed to provide figures and solid evidence, unlike almost everyone else who has argued with you on this thread.



What are you drinking, sun? 

Me, just Belgian beer, but you... Sambuca? Rayka? Averna? Tell me, seems to be good...

PS: Once again I repeated myself and still you say I don't come with facts.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 22, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> you mean this kind?
> 
> 
> 
> since it's you, you should understand XD



But that's just it ... I can't understand it since I'm not a 4th dimensional being.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 22, 2012)

someone implying we've got a shizo here XD


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Oct 22, 2012)

Belgian beer is pretty damn good.

Not as good as the cold harsh truth though apparently.


----------



## Akatora (Oct 22, 2012)

This whole thread have turned from average 3 star to 2 star worth :/


----------



## Blinky (Oct 22, 2012)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Belgian beer is pretty damn good.
> 
> Not as good as the cold harsh truth though.



It's a tough contest.. I'll leave it up to NSB to provide arguements for both.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 22, 2012)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Belgian beer is pretty damn good.
> 
> Not as good as the cold harsh truth though apparently.



I see what you did there.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 22, 2012)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> *Belgian beer is pretty damn good.*
> 
> Not as good as the cold harsh truth though apparently.



they sell it in plastic bottles


----------



## Cash (Oct 22, 2012)

Beer is fine and all but nothing is refreshing as NSB's cold hard facts. Its nice to see a mature debater on this otherwise childish forum. Hope the idiots on AP are looking at the cold hard facts.


----------



## Akatora (Oct 22, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLk75fFXqH4&feature=g-vrec[/YOUTUBE]


Might as well post this seeing where this has been heading


----------



## Ernie (Oct 22, 2012)

New facts coming up...

I just ran outside to the pub here nearby and screaming to people "Naruto or One Piece" and 17 people said Naruto, 11 people said "what is One Piece" and one dude answered "Game of Thrones" but I think he was too wasted, maybe too many Cristal (famous Belgian beer, you know)... 

Again facts you can not deny!

PS: At this moment I am arguing on the same level as the OP'ers.


----------



## Ernie (Oct 22, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> they sell it in plastic bottles



No, we don't. Tss, OP'ers...


----------



## Imagine (Oct 22, 2012)

NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> New facts coming up...
> 
> I just ran outside to the pub here nearby and screaming to people "Naruto or One Piece" and 17 people said Naruto, 11 people said "what is One Piece" and one dude answered "Game of Thrones" but I think he was too wasted, maybe too many Cristal (famous Belgian beer, you know)...
> 
> ...


lol                                       .


----------



## Cheeky (Oct 22, 2012)

NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> New facts coming up...
> 
> I just ran outside to the pub here nearby and screaming to people "Naruto or One Piece" and 17 people said Naruto, 11 people said "what is One Piece" and one dude answered "Game of Thrones" but I think he was too wasted, maybe too many Cristal (famous Belgian beer, you know)...
> 
> ...



You're lying.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 22, 2012)

Youcheekylittle said:


> You're lying.



After all of his CLEAR and CONCISE delivery of COLD, HARD FACTS you doubt him?


----------



## Mihawk (Oct 22, 2012)

NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> New facts coming up...
> 
> *I just ran outside to the pub here nearby and screaming to people "Naruto or One Piece" and 17 people said Naruto, 11 people said "what is One Piece"* and one dude answered "Game of Thrones" but I think he was too wasted, maybe too many Cristal (famous Belgian beer, you know)...
> 
> ...




Yes and of course you managed to count them all at the same time 

Truly the Da Vinci of our time...


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 22, 2012)

NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> New facts coming up...
> 
> I just ran outside to the pub here nearby and screaming to people "Naruto or One Piece" and 17 people said Naruto, 11 people said "what is One Piece" and one dude answered "Game of Thrones" but I think he was too wasted, maybe too many Cristal (famous Belgian beer, you know)...
> 
> ...



what's your problem with original posters?  you never made a thread?


----------



## Cash (Oct 22, 2012)

NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> New facts coming up...
> 
> I just ran outside to the pub here nearby and screaming to people "Naruto or One Piece" and 17 people said Naruto, 11 people said "what is One Piece" and one dude answered "Game of Thrones" but I think he was too wasted, maybe too many Cristal (famous Belgian beer, you know)...
> 
> ...



Thank you for clearing it up for us. Naruto is truly more popular world wide.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Oct 22, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> they sell it in plastic bottles



A lot of cheap beer is. I'm not talking about that crap obviously 
You gotta look at the cold, hard truth here, man.


----------



## Mihawk (Oct 22, 2012)

Punk Hazard=Thousand Year Blood War>Shinobi World War


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 22, 2012)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> A lot of cheap beer is. I'm not talking about that crap obviously
> You gotta look at the cold, hard truth here, man.



german beer > belgian beer


----------



## Cash (Oct 22, 2012)

Luke Kent said:


> Yes and of course you managed to count them all at the same time
> 
> Truly the Da Vinci of our time...



He is the best this forum has to offer. I would like to point out I just asked one of my fellow compatriots from the hood what is one piece and he proceeded to hand me a 9mm pistol.


----------



## Ernie (Oct 22, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> german beer > belgian beer



Now I know for sure you are a troll.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 22, 2012)

Blinky said:


> After all of his CLEAR and CONCISE delivery of COLD, HARD FACTS you doubt him?



I still have a sliver of doubt. After all, COLD HARD FACTS don't cover the 4TH DIMENSION.


----------



## Cheeky (Oct 22, 2012)

It seems his time spent dealing with _the facts of life_ has now fried his once brilliant mind.

Liked the tendency mathematicians have of going insane.


----------



## Ernie (Oct 22, 2012)

Cash said:


> He is the best this forum has to offer. I would like to point out I just asked one of my fellow compatriots from the hood what is one piece and he proceeded to hand me a 9mm pistol.



Top 3 suicide reasons in Belgium, bro. 

3. Drinking German beer.
2. Reading fora like this.
1. Watching One Piece.

Again FACTS.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 22, 2012)

NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> Now I know for sure you are a troll.






german has more likes! FACT!


----------



## Ernie (Oct 22, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> german has more likes! FACT!




Dude, go visit the "Cristal" or "Jupiler" or "Duvel" page, I think our beer has even more likes then your OP.


----------



## Mihawk (Oct 22, 2012)

NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> Top 3 suicide reasons in Belgium, bro.
> 
> 3. Drinking German beer.
> 2. Reading fora like this.
> ...



And thus, thy true nature has been revealed..A Narutard who hates OP but previously claimed to like both.

Nah I'm just messing with you, your a funny guy, if being the philosopher of our time doesn't work out for, you could always start a career as a comedian. You'll be rich in no time.


----------



## Cash (Oct 22, 2012)

NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> Top 3 suicide reasons in Belgium, bro.
> 
> 3. Drinking German beer.
> 2. Reading fora like this.
> ...



You seemed to have pmed me by mistake 


*Spoiler*: _pic_ 



]




do you mind exposing the weakling who got so destroyed in this argument that he had to pm you to stop bullying him?


----------



## Kirito (Oct 22, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> german has more likes! FACT!



Ooooh, RIGHT IN THE FACTS.


----------



## Ernie (Oct 22, 2012)

Nah, I'm just messing with you, little Jack Sparrow dude...

I like both, I just don't like fanboys like you who don't understand the truth.


----------



## Ernie (Oct 22, 2012)

Cash said:


> You seemed to have pmed me by mistake
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _pic_
> ...



Wich one of the 4?


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 22, 2012)

NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> Nah, I'm just messing with you, little Jack Sparrow dude...
> 
> I like both, I just don't like fanboys like you who don't understand the truth.



Ok, It's about *truth *now. now that we cleared what a fact is, it's time to define truth


----------



## Algol (Oct 22, 2012)

Luke Kent said:


> This is an astute example of a balanced person who doesn't dick ride the series he watches like there's no tomorrow. *cough* NarutoShippudenBelgium *cough*
> 
> Answering your question: No, Punk Hazard isn't a war arc, its more of a build up arc, and the reason why the thread chose the Shinobi World War Arc was because the topic revolves around the CURRENT arcs of the "big 3".



Thanks. Yeah I like the series a lot, been with it for years, but I know it's got a boat-load of faults.

And thanks for clearing that up, yeah I completely misread the thread post at first, my b.

This thread actually inspired me to check out Bleach and OP again.


----------



## Mihawk (Oct 22, 2012)

NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> Nah, I'm just messing with you, little Jack Sparrow dude...
> 
> *I like both, I just don't like fanboys like you who don't understand the truth.*



That description would fit superbly in your resume auditioning for Comedy Central. 

Your truth is nothing but a delusion. Your facts are stupid, and world wide figures have already been provided. Your best counter to that is how many ppl in the pub yelled Naruto, which is pretty much a fabricated story.


----------



## Cheeky (Oct 22, 2012)

I think this thread has hit the nadir, I miss talking about the HST in a _relatively_ civilised manner.


----------



## Mihawk (Oct 22, 2012)

Algol said:


> Thanks. Yeah I like the series a lot, been with it for years, but I know it's got a boat-load of faults.
> 
> And thanks for clearing that up, yeah I completely misread the thread post at first, my b.
> 
> This thread actually inspired me to check out Bleach and OP again.



Nice, and by all means do so, cause Bleach and OP have been on fire lately and in my opinion can only get better. Its something you wouldn't wanna miss out on


----------



## Ernie (Oct 22, 2012)

Luke Kent said:


> That description would fit superbly in your resume auditioning for Comedy Central.
> 
> Your truth is nothing but a delusion. Your facts are stupid, and world wide figures have already been provided. Your best counter to that is how many ppl in the pub yelled Naruto, which is pretty much a fabricated story.



Facebook is a lie.


----------



## Magic (Oct 22, 2012)

So NSB is telling me to invest in Naruto stocks?


----------



## Mihawk (Oct 22, 2012)

NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> Facebook is a lie.



Which is exactly why you used it as a source to try to prove your point. I get it now. Its all so clear.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 22, 2012)

RemChu said:


> So NSB is telling me to invest in Naruto stocks?



Shit, gotta call my broker.


----------



## Mihawk (Oct 22, 2012)

Oh and thanks for the neg...and the report lol its oh so gratifying


----------



## Ernie (Oct 22, 2012)

Yes, people are liking Naruto more on "massive mob-sites" as Facebook because they like One Piece more!


----------



## VanzZz (Oct 22, 2012)

^What       ?


----------



## Renegade Knight (Oct 22, 2012)

This is the best thread on the site at the moment.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 22, 2012)

Terrible thread this now has become. 

Naruto can be as popular as it wants its making nothing in terms of money compared to one piece.


----------



## Archangel Michael (Oct 22, 2012)

Bleachs' "1000 year blood war" arc


----------



## JoJo (Oct 22, 2012)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> *Terrible thread *this now has become.
> 
> Naruto can be as popular as it wants its making nothing in terms of money compared to one piece.



IKR 

OP>Bleach>naruto 

see that i didnt even even captalize naruto


----------



## T3S8 (Oct 22, 2012)

Other than Naruto, did Bleach or One Piece have chapters that trended worldwide on twitter?


----------



## Nordstrom (Oct 22, 2012)

Feuer frei!


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Oct 22, 2012)

T3S8 said:


> Other than Naruto, did Bleach or One Piece have chapters that trended worldwide on twitter?



Byakuya's death sure did. 

Anyways, not like it says much.
OP's earning at least ten times as much as naruto is.


As for the topic.
Bleach>OP>Nardo
Bleach is pretty good lately.
OP is looking stale.
Nardo's bringing the same shit over and over again.


----------



## Nordstrom (Oct 22, 2012)

^ No shit sherlock, but I don't see the reason. Isn't Nardo the most read manga or something...

Then again, WSJ's been volatile recently, I could be wrong?


----------



## JoJo (Oct 22, 2012)

DukePantarei said:


> Feuer frei!



first time in 100s of chapters ichigo now is as badass as he is in the SS arc 

EDIT: tempted to resize and sig when sig ban is up


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Oct 22, 2012)

DukePantarei said:


> ^ No shit sherlock, but I don't see the reason. *Isn't Nardo the most read manga or something*...
> 
> Then again, WSJ's been volatile recently, I could be wrong?



OP is.
As far as i know, Naruto is only winning against OP in America(lolamerica )


----------



## Shozan (Oct 22, 2012)

Teppei fruit bowl tops anything in the other 3 the last month. Toriko isn't not of the 'big 3' so 

1.- Let it be Blood by Kubo
2.- PreFlamingo Arc
3.- This is dragging since 2009 arc.


----------



## Fran (Oct 23, 2012)

i knew a day would come when i would use this glorious image of mine


----------



## Aldric (Oct 23, 2012)

The 4th Shinobi World War arc is the Opus Magnum of a masterful author, the veritable pinnacle of the medium 

Forget about War and Peace, this arc elevates_ Naruto_ to the Iliad and the Odyssey of manga


----------



## Ernie (Oct 23, 2012)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Nardo's bringing the same shit over and over again.



Please explain.


----------



## Eisenheim (Oct 23, 2012)

lol @ this thread.


----------



## Bishamon (Oct 23, 2012)

Youcheekylittle said:


> You're lying.



These are true, completely irrefutable FACTS 
y u no deal with the FACT that this man is showing FACTS?


----------



## BWS3500 (Oct 23, 2012)

1. Naruto's arc. No doubt.
2. Bleach' arc. Enjoyable again.
9. One Piece. Boring.


----------



## Mihawk (Oct 23, 2012)

BWS3500 said:


> 1. Naruto's arc. No doubt.
> 2. Bleach' arc. Enjoyable again.
> 9. One Piece. Boring.



Its the other way around


----------



## The End (Oct 23, 2012)

1. 1000 year blood war.  Awesome fights, Yama's Bankai, and moving at a nice pace.

2. 4th Shinobi World War.  I like seeing Madara fight, and the Edo Tensei fights were great, the newer stuff not so much though.

3. Punk Hazard.  Other than the whole Smoker/Law/Vergo/Luffy stuff, this arc is really boring me.


----------



## Ernie (Oct 23, 2012)

TheEnd said:


> 3. Punk Hazard.  Other than the whole Smoker/Law/Vergo/Luffy stuff, this arc is really boring me.



Actually it's not boring. The Fishman Island arc, that was BORING. Almost stopped following One Piece at that moment, but thank God this arc Punk Hazard is again quite enjoyable. Not good, but much better then the previous arc. What of course is not difficult because previous was extremely bad. Worst arc I've ever read. I think that's also the reason why OP is scoring high right now. Because previous arc was so bad and now everyone thinks it's very good again, but it's just "better then worse". 

And the reason Naruto has a lower score at this moment is simply because everyone had too many and high expactations from the war. In fact the war has become very cool since Naruto/Bee are involved. Slow beginning, but now, no complaints at all! Some really epic fights, interesting flash-backs...

Bleach, I stopped following it a while ago because it was turning into crap. But now this score surprises me and I wil give it a second change I think.


----------



## BWS3500 (Oct 23, 2012)

Luke Kent said:


> Its the other way around



ok that's your opinion but for me at the moment naruto > bleach >>> one piece. 



NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> Actually it's not boring. The Fishman Island arc, that was BORING. Almost stopped following One Piece at that moment, but thank God this arc Punk Hazard is again quite enjoyable. Not good, but much better then the previous arc. What of course is not difficult because previous was extremely bad. Worst arc I've ever read. I think that's also the reason why OP is scoring high right now. Because previous arc was so bad and now everyone thinks it's very good again, but it's just "better then worse".



ok it has become a little bit better but it's still boring if you compare it with naruto and bleach arc, can't believe one piece is scoring so high at this thread but you gave already the perfect reason i guess...


----------



## Ernie (Oct 23, 2012)

Every manga has his ups and downs. It's stupid that you can't change your vote!! Maybe I will think totally different in a year!


----------



## steveht93 (Oct 23, 2012)

Vanƶ said:


> Magi is a pile of soft yaoi (shounen-ai) crap, don't waste your time on it .



VanZ you have never seized to amaze me with you powerfull ignorant and retarded opinions.

Keep faping to someone like Luffy. Luffy is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) after all.


----------



## VanzZz (Oct 23, 2012)

Cash said:


> Thank you for clearing it up for us. Naruto is truly more popular world wide America (lol America 4kids).



lemme edit for ya

and i don't get what popularity have to do with the quality tbh


----------



## steveht93 (Oct 23, 2012)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Byakuya's death sure did.
> 
> Anyways, not like it says much.
> OP's earning at least ten times as much as naruto is.



That's not true actually. Naruto is way more famouse than one piece world wide. One piece sells more than naruto in Japan only.

But the naruto games has made more money than what ever a one piece chapter or volume could dishout. Also naruto merchandise and licensed volumes and anime Can bring kishi more money world wide due to shipping and exchange rate. But if you have charts about how much both authors make I'd be more than happy looking at it.


----------



## Cash (Oct 23, 2012)

Vanƶ said:


> lemme edit for ya
> 
> and i don't get what popularity have to do with the quality tbh



NSB posts cold hard facts and all you do is edit someones words? this is why I respect him. He is a great debater. The rest of you are so childish.


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## Morglay (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## Mihawk (Oct 23, 2012)

NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> *Actually it's not boring. The Fishman Island arc, that was BORING. Almost stopped following One Piece at that moment, but thank God this arc Punk Hazard is again quite enjoyable. Not good, but much better then the previous arc. What of course is not difficult because previous was extremely bad. Worst arc I've ever read. I think that's also the reason why OP is scoring high right now. Because previous arc was so bad and now everyone thinks it's very good again, but it's just "better then worse".
> *
> And the reason Naruto has a lower score at this moment is simply because everyone had too many and high expactations from the war. In fact the war has become very cool since Naruto/Bee are involved. Slow beginning, but now, no complaints at all! Some really epic fights, interesting flash-backs...
> 
> Bleach, I stopped following it a while ago because it was turning into crap. But now this score surprises me and I wil give it a second change I think.



This is horrible reasoning
The fisman lsland was definitely stretched out and boring compared to most One Piece arcs, but the Shinobi World War Arc is not much better. The Fourth Ninja War is underwhelming, full of plot holes and squandered potential. Madara was epic, thats for sure, but Kabuto is a fail villain and the way he was defeated was utter crap. The same goes to Tobi is has become a little bitch with his reasons and motives.


----------



## Mihawk (Oct 23, 2012)

NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> Actually it's not boring. The Fishman Island arc, that was BORING. Almost stopped following One Piece at that moment, but thank God this arc Punk Hazard is again quite enjoyable. Not good, but much better then the previous arc. What of course is not difficult because previous was extremely bad. Worst arc I've ever read. I think that's also the reason why OP is scoring high right now. Because previous arc was so bad and now everyone thinks it's very good again, but it's just "better then worse".
> 
> And the reason Naruto has a lower score at this moment is simply because everyone had too many and high expactations from the war. In fact the war has become very cool since Naruto/Bee are involved. Slow beginning, but now, no complaints at all! Some really epic fights, interesting flash-backs...
> 
> Bleach, I stopped following it a while ago because it was turning into crap. But now this score surprises me and I wil give it a second change I think.



read Bleach its pretty good now


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Oct 23, 2012)

NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> Please explain.



You'd be an ignorant fool if you didn't notice how this arc is basically the same as the "pain invasion arc".
The last thing i want to hear/see is..


The only difference was that madara is here.
Same bull crap.
Full of stupid pis and cis.
Talk about asspulls.
And how "Tobi" is one whiny bitch wanting something close to genocide just to fuck his childhood crush.
That's what i call "the pinnacle of shitty writing".


----------



## Urouge (Oct 23, 2012)

lolsteveht lying again


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Oct 23, 2012)

Urouge said:


> lolsteveht lying again





Aldric said:


> The 4th Shinobi World War arc is the Opus Magnum of a masterful author, the veritable pinnacle of the medium
> 
> Forget about War and Peace, this arc elevates_ Naruto_ to the Iliad and the Odyssey of manga



This made me lol more though.


Don't know if he's simply sarcastic or not.
If he is, then...


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 23, 2012)

Aldric said:


> The 4th Shinobi World War arc is the Opus Magnum of a masterful author, the veritable pinnacle of the medium
> 
> Forget about *War and Peace*, this arc elevates_ Naruto_ to the Iliad and the Odyssey of manga



fuck, I hope for you, you didn't drag Leo Tolstoy in that shit here... 

also, people posting shit without evidence here XDDDDDD

One Piece sells even better in Germany than Naruto and since Germany is the greatest representative of europe  One Piece wins.

but yeah inb4 twitter, facebook and youtube XDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Urouge (Oct 23, 2012)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> This made me lol more though.
> 
> 
> Don't know if he's simply sarcastic or not.
> If he is, then...



nope of course he is serious


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 23, 2012)

lol, this shit is still going on?
Though that's a rhetorical question. This is KL2, nothing else is going on here.


*checks the poll*


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 23, 2012)

.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 23, 2012)

bleach taking its rightful place up top

residing with the king of kings

no child will go unhungry, no ink unspilled, no heart ignored

and then there will be world peace

what a wonderful world we live in


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Oct 23, 2012)

5 Star thread just because I laughed at reading the 1st 9 pages . (Didn't read the rest since it would take too much time).



ensoriki said:


> Voted bleach. Other two are feeling quite boring despite packing more text.





Jon Stark said:


> I feel like Punk Hazard should be the best, but other than a few character cameos it hasn't given me much to be enthusiastic about.
> 
> The war arc in Naruto is a mix of good and bad moments, although the latter has been far more memorable.
> 
> ...



These two posts define my opinion.

Bleach arc >>> Naruto arc > One Piece arc



Sedaiv said:


> None of hte above, it's Fairy Tail's Grand Magical Games but since I gotta choose, Bleach FTW



It was a very good arc until chapter 293... After that , just from reading chapters from 293 to 296 I literally dropped that arc to below any of the of the HST, though it is getting up again.



Black Mirror said:


> .



What? He negged you because you didn't post Evidence as to why you are liking an arc more???

*All of my  s*


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 23, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> lol, this shit is still going on?
> Though that's a rhetorical question. This is KL2, nothing else is going on here.
> 
> 
> *checks the poll*



nice work making 94 accounts there 



Grimm6jack said:


> What? He negged you because you didn't post Evidence as to why you are liking an arc more???
> 
> *All of my  s*



I don't know, I think he is just sad since i'm smarter than him  or probably because there is no one less intelligent than him


----------



## Cash (Oct 23, 2012)

Would like to point out the next day has finally arrived and NSB is going to post even more of his cold hard facts. No one has disputed his evidence yet.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 23, 2012)

now where is your third bandwagon friend? XD


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Oct 23, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> I don't know, I think he is just sad since i'm smarter than him  or probably because there is no one less intelligent than him



Whoa and he now negged ME in turn!!! 

His comment: "You should gather evidence together with him"

 

But damn, the little fucker has some rep power, took almost 2000 points from me 

EDIT: LoL and apparently he has dupes or bandwagon friends . Another 2 guys negged me for the same post and with the same comment shit.


----------



## Sphyer (Oct 23, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> .



All this posting screenshots about negative reputations is rather counter productive and is derailing to this fascinating discussion.

I'm afraid you both leave me no choice but to subtract more internet points from you.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 23, 2012)

Grimm6jack said:


> Whoa and he now negged ME in turn!!!
> 
> His comment: "You should gather evidence together with him"
> 
> ...



haha, not like you won't gain at least 10,000 today 



Sphyer said:


> All this posting screenshots about negative reputations is rather derailing of this fascinating discussion.
> 
> I'm afraid you both leave me no choice but to subtract more internet points from you.



yeah be sure, you won't get banned XD


----------



## Ernie (Oct 23, 2012)

Luke Kent said:


> This is horrible reasoning
> The fisman lsland was definitely stretched out and boring compared to most One Piece arcs, but the Shinobi World War Arc is not much better. The Fourth Ninja War is underwhelming, full of plot holes and squandered potential. Madara was epic, thats for sure, but Kabuto is a fail villain and the way he was defeated was utter crap. The same goes to Tobi is has become a little bitch with his reasons and motives.



First, ok, that's your opinion but Naruto war arc is certainly not boring. You can find it stupid, lame (for example Obito's reason is quite "emo" but hey, he is an Uchiha ) or whatever, but saying it is boring, no. Their for their are too many epic fights (the one who don't agree on that... ) in it. Also the relation between Naruto and Kyuubi is dealed perfectly with. And from the moment Madara came in, al went to really epic but that's my opinion. I'm just saying that you can not say it is boring, cause too many (different) things happened. One Piece The Fishman Island Arc was really boring, notthing special happened. It was all the time the same with totally no development. But this arc it's going back to it's level. Still not good, but I'm sure the next arc will be again at OP-level. 

Second point. You are right that the current war at Naruto has many plot holes but c'monn, OP has those also and espiacially Bleach was "king" in this. And I'm sure Kishi makes all clear at the end of the manga, very sure! 

On the Obito part I agree. Tobi was a fantastic mysterical charachter who is a little bit ruined now, but I still give Obito a chance to be a better villain. At least his skills are hardcore. 

Oh, thx for the tip (Bleach), I will give it a second chance. And that's what I said before. A while ago Bleach was pure crap, I think most will agree, but it seems the manga is becoming better again, that's good. Every manga has ups and downs. I'm sure you will enjoy Naruto more in the future, and then maybe I will less, that's opinion, mate.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm sorry but I feel it necessary to distribute negative reputation to any posts which are detrimental to this fine discussion.


----------



## Cash (Oct 23, 2012)

NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> First, ok, that's your opinion but Naruto war arc is certainly not boring. You can find it stupid, lame (for example Obito's reason is quite "emo" but hey, he is an Uchiha ) or whatever, but saying it is boring, now. Their for their are too many epic fights (the one who don't agree on that... ) in it. Also the relation between Naruto and Kyuubi is dealed perfectly with. And from the moment Madara came in, al went to really epic but that's my opinion. I'm just saying that you can not say it is boring, cause too many (different) things happened. One Piece The Fishman Island Arc was really boring, notthing special happened. It was all the time the same with totally no development. But this arc it's going back to it's level. Still not good, but I'm sure the next arc will be again at OP-level.
> 
> *Second point. You are right that the current war at Naruto has many plot holes but c'monn, OP has those also and espiacially Bleach was "king" in this. And I'm sure Kishi makes all clear at the end of the manga, very sure! *
> 
> ...



There you have it. Sit back relax and enjoy. It'll all be revealed in due time. We have his word for it. A man of honor and respect. Not childish like most of the crybabies in this thread.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Oct 23, 2012)

Blinky said:


> I'm sorry but I feel it necessary to distribute negative reputation to any posts which are detrimental to this fine discussion.



Yes because the point of this thread is for you to discuss which is the best arc or manga and not to *give your opinion of which arc you are liking better* am I rite???


----------



## steveht93 (Oct 23, 2012)

Germany isn't the representative of manga sales in Europe  

France accounts to more than 50% of manga sales in Europe...



In 2009,naruto accounted for 1/3 of sales of manga in France.

January/February 2009 France :

1- Naruto t.40 de Masashi Kishimoto chez Kana
2 -Fairy Tail t.4 de Hiro Mashima chez Pika
3- Hunter x Hunter t.25 de Yoshihiro Togashi chez Kana
4- One Piece t.47 d'Eiichiro Oda chez Gl?nat
5- Naruto t.39 de Masashi Kishimoto chez Kana
6- Berserk t.29 de Kentaro Miura chez Gl?nat
7- Dofus t.10 de Crounchann, Tot et Ancestral Z chez Ankama
8- Negima ! t.17 de Ken Akamatsu chez Pika
9- ?bel Blatt t.8 d'Etorouji Shiono chez Ki-Oon
10- Bleach t.30 de Taito Kubo chez Gl?nat
11- Air Gear t.13 d'Oh ! Great chez Pika
12- Naruto t.38 de Masashi Kishimoto chez kana
13- Saint Seiya ?pisode G t.14 de Masami Kurumada et Megumu Okada chez Panini
14- Eye Shield 21 t.23 de Yusuke Murata et Riichiro Inagaki chez Gl?nat
15- D. Gray-Man t.14 de Katsura Hoshino chez Gl?nat

Naruto is 30% of Manga sales in france. It means 1/3 of manga selling is Naruto.




Namco has shipped more than 10 million naruto games 

Source

One piece games don't even compare 

And there is the anime DVD shit and volums 

I am eager to see the one piece kids butthurt over this


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 23, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> Germany isn't the representative of manga sales in Europe



I wasn't serious anyway but now you will post evidence or it never happened XD



steveht93 said:


> France accounts to more than 50% of manga sales in Europe...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ernie (Oct 23, 2012)

steveht93, cheers! You just started a civil war.

I am quite sure OP'ers say those are no FACTS!


----------



## Shakar (Oct 23, 2012)

This thread 

Bleach still on top


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 23, 2012)

NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> *At the person above. *
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Now wait, I come with more.



glad you agree


----------



## Sphyer (Oct 23, 2012)

Stop derailing this topic with your rep talk already.

On the subject at hand, I believe that the there is a bit amusment that Bleach has risen to the top of the poll despite vote assembling from others forums (though why this would matter on a poll like this is anybodies guess).

I must also say that the Naruto Shippuden manga arc is really starting to get a bit more appreciation than initially.


----------



## VanzZz (Oct 23, 2012)

> *The unstoppable ninja fighting game series launched in 2003 *flies past major milestone as the latest title prepares to hit retail. NARUTO hits the road with first ever world video game tour coming to Japan and Europe in February 2012!





> 2003




You realize OP manga alone sold over 30 million copy in just a year, right ?


----------



## steveht93 (Oct 23, 2012)

Black mirror even though it's 2009,it's an evidence that we can get some ideas from. 

I would like to see your evidence to back your claims now


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 23, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> Black mirror even though it's 2009,it's an evidence that we can get some ideas from.
> 
> I would like to see your evidence to back your claims now



I posted it some pages ago but here:



Black Mirror said:


> dude, carlsen is the publisher of manga in germany.
> 
> here the lists: top sold manga in germany.
> 
> ...


----------



## Urouge (Oct 23, 2012)

Cash said:


> Would like to point out the next day has finally arrived and NSB is going to post even more of his cold hard facts. No one has disputed his evidence yet.



well you can't dispute cold hard facts


----------



## steveht93 (Oct 23, 2012)

Lol VanZ,can't you read? Those are video game sales retard,not manga sales!

Still France accounts for more than 50% in sales in Europe,also your statistics are not showing. I can see only dates


----------



## VanzZz (Oct 23, 2012)

Aohige_AP said:
			
		

> It's ranking authors on most copies of manga sold since 2010.
> 
> Rank	Author	*Sex/Age*	- Primary Manga	- *Copies*
> 1	Oda Eiichiro - *M/36*  - One Piece	- *54.85 million*
> ...


----------



## Urouge (Oct 23, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> Germany isn't the representative of manga sales in Europe
> 
> France accounts to more than 50% of manga sales in Europe...
> 
> ...



lying again and again

I'm french and I can tell you that OP took over naruto in 2011. nice try posting the 2009 poll 



google translate this if you want

Edit: this one is better. it has a poll



even FT is in front of nardo


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 23, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> Lol VanZ,can't you read? Those are video game sales retard,not manga sales!
> 
> Still France accounts for more than 50% in sales in Europe,also your statistics are not showing.



there's link in a quote but I edited it.

But you may post a link which proves that. Not like it will change anything


----------



## VanzZz (Oct 23, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> *Lol VanZ,can't you read?* Those are video game sales retard,not manga sales!
> 
> Still France accounts for more than 50% in sales in Europe,also your statistics are not showing. I can see only dates





steveht93 said:


> That's not true actually. Naruto is way more famouse than one piece world wide. One piece sells more than naruto in Japan only.
> 
> But the naruto games has made more money than what ever a one piece chapter or volume could dishout. Also naruto merchandise and licensed volumes and anime Can bring kishi more money world wide due to shipping and exchange rate. But if you have charts about how much both authors make I'd be more than happy looking at it.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 23, 2012)

I was also amazed by that mindblowing hilarity XD

also aohige posts > whatever facts you post here


----------



## Fran (Oct 23, 2012)

twilight has sold more copies than narubleachpiece combined

edward cullen >>>>>>> ichigo >>>>> luffy >>>>> naruto >>> gutts confirmed


----------



## Urouge (Oct 23, 2012)

I don't belive in popularity equal quality aswell. I was just showing that steveht was lying purposefullly for a manga. which is quite pathetic


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Oct 23, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> I was also amazed by that mindblowing hilarity XD
> 
> also aohige posts > whatever facts you post here



They're cold hard facts.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 23, 2012)

Fran said:


> twilight has sold more copies than narubleachpiece combined
> 
> edward cullen >>>>>>> ichigo >>>>> luffy >>>>> naruto >>> gutts confirmed




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## VanzZz (Oct 23, 2012)

And before he says the list is made up or Aohige can't be trusted :heston


----------



## Sphyer (Oct 23, 2012)

You guys are truly making me very disappointed

This is a topic to discuss and compare which of the current manga arcs are best in fans opinions. Instead, numerous individuals are derailing this topic on how their manga is superior to others overall in whatever way they can think off.

Rather cumbersome to this fascinating discussion. 

Back in the day when me and my friends had numerous fantastic, civil, and engaging political and manga debates at our local KFC after playing basketball in our area, it was something we could truly learn from and enjoy because we stayed on topic and discussed things like eloquent gentlemen who were fascinated by engaging in discussion which stimulated the mind.

I can only hope you all learn from my story one day.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 23, 2012)

haha now, only blinky is left XDDD but he's 24d I guess XDD


----------



## MrCinos (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 23, 2012)

chopper owns them all 


XDDDD


----------



## VanzZz (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## steveht93 (Oct 23, 2012)

Lying for a manga?   I got only the 2009 poll because of language limitations. 

And vans are you thick? Why are you bringing just manga sales  we are discussing how much can naruto and op bring revenue. 

How much do you think buying a one piece or naruto chapter cost in Japan or the west? How much do you think buying a video game will cost you? 

I will let you think about this slowly


----------



## Urouge (Oct 23, 2012)

well i'm out. had my fun it's time to catch up on worst


----------



## Ernie (Oct 23, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> How much do you think buying a one piece or naruto chapter cost in Japan or the west? How much do you think buying a video game will cost you?
> 
> I will let you think about this slowly



This. This. This.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 23, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> Lying for a manga?   I got only the 2009 poll because of language limitations.
> 
> And vans are you thick? Why are you bringing just manga sales  we are discussing how much can naruto and op bring revenue.
> 
> ...



are we talking about the richest mangaka now? XD

if we do, takahashi is sitll on the top followed by Oda or vice versa  You certainly don't know what One Piece means in Japan. Read the previous pages for evidence.

and funny I could manage to find monthly ratings while you can't find yearly franch raiting although france has 50% manga something which you still haven't proved


----------



## Cash (Oct 23, 2012)

Sphyer said:


> You guys are truly making me very disappointed
> 
> This is a topic to discuss and compare which of the current manga arcs are best in fans opinions. Instead, numerous individuals are derailing this topic on how their manga is superior to others overall in whatever way they can think off.
> 
> ...


Its truly sad. Just ruined this entire topic. Crying about rep in thread to boot. I assume its bad parenting. 

I was born and raised in a rough neighborhood. I spent most of my days on the playground playing basketball as well. A couple of guys up to no good started telling me one piece is better without cold hard facts. I got in one little fight and my mom got scared and sent me to live with my aunt and uncle. I whistled for a cab and when it came near I noticed a naruto toy hanging from the mirror. The license plate said "9tails". He told me Naruto was better, more popular. 

We pulled up to the house and I wished him farewell and a safe trip home. I noticed this is a good start. From now on I only listen to people with evidence. Im glad mother did what was best.


----------



## James (Oct 23, 2012)

I went with Naruto, because I do find big plot reveals that have been years in the making to be the most interesting to read. People should try re-reading the arc. It is pretty epic to read in a sitting.

Bleach would be great if this arc had anything to do with any storyline from earlier in the series except the word "Quincy".


----------



## Ernie (Oct 23, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> are we talking about the richest mangaka now? XD
> 
> if we do, takahashi is sitll on the top followed by Oda or vice versa  You certainly don't know what One Piece means in Japan. Read the previous pages for evidence.
> 
> *and funny I could manage to find monthly ratings while you can't find yearly franch raiting although france has 50% manga something which you still haven't proved *





Read.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 23, 2012)

James said:


> I went with Naruto, because I do find big plot reveals that have been years in the making to be the most interesting to read. People should try re-reading the arc. It is pretty epic to read in a sitting.
> 
> *Bleach would be great if this arc had anything to do with any storyline from earlier in the series except the word "Quincy".*



you must be reading it wrong then 



NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> Read.



first good evidence. Now all that's left, is the proof regarding these 3 mangas we're talking about here


----------



## VanzZz (Oct 23, 2012)

I knew you were stupid but not this stupid 

I'm bringing just manga sales because you said Chronicle of Uchihas games sold better than OP manga

here lemme quote it again seeing as you are this stupid:


steveht93 said:


> naruto games has made more money than what ever a one piece chapter or volume could dishout



 

And even if it was Chronicles of Uchihas manga/anime+games vs OP manga 

OP still dominates since OP sold about 52 mill in 1.5 years whereas Chronicle of Uchihas made 21 mills (manga/anime + games)

and btw the latest OP game Kaizoku Musou made more cash than the amount "Chronicle of Uchihas made 2 weeks of release" in just 2 days


----------



## steveht93 (Oct 23, 2012)

Lol the very bad one piece game? It shippedlike 700k unites while naruto generation(an add on more than a game)shipped more than a million copies. Go check out vgchartz more often...


----------



## VanzZz (Oct 23, 2012)

And before you say you were talking about "1" volume or someshit like that

well 1 volume sold 30 mill so now stfu and gtfo, stop making fool out of yourself dumbass .


----------



## machiavelli2009 (Oct 23, 2012)

are you guys serious 
Bleach is shit in its puuuuurest form 
first fail kubo shows us ichigo sister asca shingami then forgets about her 
now its ichigo fighting 
Struggled against a fodder but somehow will beat the big bad boss that just 1 shotted fail Yama ji


----------



## VanzZz (Oct 23, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> Lol the ver bad one piece game? It sold like 700k unites while naruto shipped more than a million copies. Go check out vgchartz more often...



61st chapter

Posted on March 13th



> For One Piece: Pirate Warriors, almost *1 million copies (940,000 to be exact) have been shipped since the March 1st release in Japan alone!* That number can only going to get larger as the game will be sailing over to Europe in November of this year.



Almost 2 weeks after the release

 Chronicle of Uchihas shipped more than that in a year + world wide iirc


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Oct 23, 2012)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> Bleach and Naruto are on their final arcs, if only one piece was too or getting close. 10 more years left of one piece holy shit.


Just came by to say that this is not nardo's last arc. Sadly.


----------



## synthax (Oct 23, 2012)

Ichigo's sister is a shinigami


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 23, 2012)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Just came by to say that this is not nardo's last arc. Sadly.



iirc kishi confirmed it was last


----------



## VanzZz (Oct 23, 2012)

_90K for One Piece: Pirate Warriors, 8.5K for Naruto Generations_


----------



## VanzZz (Oct 23, 2012)

> *01. [PS3] One Piece: Pirate Warriors – 90,133 / 745,907*
> 02. [3DS] Hatsune Miku and Future Stars: Project Mirai – 86,676 / NEW
> 03. [PS3] Street Fighter X Tekken – 58,471 / NEW
> 04. [PS3] Mobile Suit Gundam UC – 51,669 / NEW
> ...


**


----------



## steveht93 (Oct 23, 2012)

Lol are you implying that that terrible game will sell more than 100k in both Europe and America  they would have released it there if they tought it had a fighting chance,but they know it will be dead on arrival. 

And it's been months now since it released,how many units it sold until now?

And video games sell at near 59$ so it will bring way more revenue than a volume. And guess what? Naruto sells impressive number of volums as well.


----------



## steveht93 (Oct 23, 2012)

Lol 



This is also ps3 only  their are the 360 numbers 

And the storm 2 has sold more than generations


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Oct 23, 2012)

Oh hey, Bleach is at the top of the poll again 
The popularity stuff i don't care about all that much, but it's cool to know OP is winning everything


----------



## steveht93 (Oct 23, 2012)

Here are the nuns2 ps3 only numbers:


----------



## Ernie (Oct 23, 2012)

•Sharingan Squid• said:


> Oh hey, Bleach is at the top of the poll again
> The popularity stuff i don't care about all that much, but it's cool to know OP is winning everything



I repeat myself. Except for the advanced manga-readers, One Piece is totally not famous in the rest of the world. Belgium, Holland, Sweden, Spain, France, US, Brazil, South-Africa, ...  It's Naruto all the way. One Piece is not even on TV here! While Naruto is... Look at the many forums, look at the many reviews, look at the many youtube-views, look at the many FB-likes... Say what you want but those sites can mention if something is very popular and in all Naruto is number one and it's even on his way to defeat my legendary youth-anime Dragonball Z one day. 

C'monn, if you go into a store you can see almost always Naruto-stuff, but never OP-stuff. The only time I saw something from OP was in Keulen Germany on a market, I swear, the only time. 

And people here are really underestimating Naruto's popularity in Japan, I've been their twice... It is still by far the second most favorite manga/anime. Then outside Japan it is number one, while One Piece is not number 2. Logical answer: Naruto more popular. Even Bleach is more popular then One Piece in the West. And now back ON-topic, I rather argue about the arcs now, you agree?


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 23, 2012)

NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> I repeat myself, except for the advanced manga-readers, One Piece is totally not famous in the rest of the world. Belgium, Holland, Sweden, Spain, France, US, Brazil, South-Africa, ...  It's Naruto all the way. One Piece is not even on TV here! While Naruto is... Look at the many forums, look at the many reviews, look at the many youtube-views, look at the many FB-likes... Say what you want but those sites can mention if something is very popular and in all Naruto is number one and it's even on his way to defeat my legendary youth-anime Dragonball Z one day.
> 
> C'monn, if you go into a story you can see almost always Naruto-stuff, but never OP-stuff. The only time I saw something from OP was in Keulen Germany on a market, I swear, the only time.
> 
> Even Bleach is more popular then One Piece in the West.



what does it have to do with his post?


----------



## Patrick (Oct 23, 2012)

Even when Bleach and Naruto are having major war arcs, One Piece is still better with a smaller set-up arc.


----------



## Stannis (Oct 23, 2012)

this thread 

Bleach is at top again   as it should be


----------



## Ernie (Oct 23, 2012)

boshi said:


> this thread
> 
> Bleach is at top again   as it should be



Findally good news then, cause Bleach was pure crap some time ago. I will give it a second change... Actually I will start to read the manga again right now. 

Later this evening I will say my opinion about it, it has to be very good to let me forgive "the crap" from it in the past so let's see.


----------



## Mihawk (Oct 23, 2012)

NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> First, ok, that's your opinion but Naruto war arc is certainly not boring. You can find it stupid, lame (for example Obito's reason is quite "emo" but hey, he is an Uchiha ) or whatever, but saying it is boring, no. Their for their are too many epic fights (the one who don't agree on that... ) in it. Also the relation between Naruto and Kyuubi is dealed perfectly with. And from the moment Madara came in, al went to really epic but that's my opinion. I'm just saying that you can not say it is boring, cause too many (different) things happened. One Piece The Fishman Island Arc was really boring, notthing special happened. It was all the time the same with totally no development. But this arc it's going back to it's level. Still not good, but I'm sure the next arc will be again at OP-level.
> 
> Second point. You are right that the current war at Naruto has many plot holes but c'monn, OP has those also and espiacially Bleach was "king" in this. And I'm sure Kishi makes all clear at the end of the manga, very sure!
> 
> ...



Ok thats fair enough, isn't Naruto in its final arc tho? 

And One Piece doesn't have plot holes. Only things that have been foreshadowed.


----------



## Ernie (Oct 23, 2012)

Kishi said 3 months ago that the manga will end around 2014 begin somewhere, but already took those words back.

He also says some surprises are coming up that no one will expect... I am curious and truly hope he don't fak it up because the war is at the moment very cool. But he said some things will chance so we'll see. And he still has no defitinive end in mind. Before he said he has, but also those words he took back.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 23, 2012)

Japan is the only place that mattes, combine the sales of manga in every other nation and its still not going to compare to the sales in japan. One piece is the highest selling Manga of all time and its only half over, its basically a occult in japan. 

Walk around in the major citys in Japan i can tell you one thing you will not be seeing Naruto stuff everywhere.

That being said PH is the best because it has Doflamingo in it.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Oct 23, 2012)

Luke Kent said:


> Ok thats fair enough, isn't Naruto in its final arc tho?
> 
> And One Piece doesn't have plot holes. Only things that have been foreshadowed.



Yeah, remember the first chapter? Shanks said every pirate knew how to swim and that Luffy can't be a pirtate because he hate the devil fruit, now every single pirate has devil fruit powers


----------



## Mihawk (Oct 23, 2012)

Powerful Lord said:


> Yeah, remember the first chapter? Shanks said every pirate knew how to swim and that Luffy can't be a pirtate because he hate the devil fruit, now every single pirate has devil fruit powers



But none of them are seen swimming, and its honestly unfair cause that was in the very first chapter. Oda himself stated he had not anticipated the success of the story, thus he did not plan on expanding yet. 

When I'm talking about plot holes, its more like, how the hell did Obito survive rather than slip through the rocks or how was he able to fight on par with his teacher only two years after his death. Things of that order


----------



## Mihawk (Oct 23, 2012)

NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> Kishi said 3 months ago that the manga will end around 2014 begin somewhere, but already took those words back.
> 
> He also says some surprises are coming up that no one will expect... I am curious and truly hope he don't fak it up because the war is at the moment very cool. But he said some things will chance so we'll see. And he still has no defitinive end in mind. Before he said he has, but also those words he took back.



Yea personally i think that even tho a LOT of people hate Sasuke, he can make the arc good again. It depends what Kishi makes him do. Hopefully his field trip with Orochimaru will lead to something significant.


----------



## Ernie (Oct 23, 2012)

Luke Kent said:


> Yea personally i think that even tho a LOT of people hate Sasuke, he can make the arc good again. It depends what Kishi makes him do. Hopefully his field trip with Orochimaru will lead to something significant.



I don't like the character Sasuke either, to much "emo" like most of the Uchiha's. But that doesn't make an arc bad, you know.  

I always wanted Naruto destroying Sasuke but now, after he even become good friends with the Kyuubi (is more hatred then Sasuke), he should be able to "talk Sasuke too to the good side" for sure. Or Sasuke will come at his positives before he even sees Naruto again and then they both will defeat Madara. 

And yes, very good Orochimaru is back!!

But hey, this is Kishi. I even think Jiraiya can come back.


----------



## MangaNerdJapanMNJ (Oct 23, 2012)

Difficult between the current Bleach arc or Naruto arc. Voted Naruto because Bleach first has to prove it's back, cause in the past...  

One Piece current arc is ok but not great or something, it's just normal.


----------



## Patrick (Oct 23, 2012)

^^ You like TnJ (Talk no Jutsu)?


----------



## Mihawk (Oct 23, 2012)

NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> I don't like the character Sasuke either, to much "emo" like most of the Uchiha's. But that doesn't make an arc bad, you know.
> 
> I always wanted Naruto destroying Sasuke but now, after he even become good friends with the Kyuubi (is more hatred then Sasuke), he should be able to "talk Sasuke too to the good side" for sure. Or Sasuke will come at his positives before he even sees Naruto again and then they both will defeat Madara.
> 
> ...



I don't mind Jiraiya coming back, the problem is how it will be executed.

Also i actually liked this arc until Izanami was introduced. Obito is the bigger bitch than sasuke in my opinion. I guess it runs in the clan hahaha


----------



## MangaNerdJapanMNJ (Oct 23, 2012)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Walk around in the major citys in Japan i can tell you one thing you will not be seeing Naruto stuff everywhere.



Not correct. Not at all. You have much Narutostuff here. But One Piece some more, yes.


----------



## hisoga (Oct 23, 2012)

that poll lack some Uchiha.. OP should use something like "Narutos' "Fourth Great Shinobi World War and Uchiha" arc or throw in Itachi in there, then peoples of Narutoforums will vote...


----------



## Mihawk (Oct 23, 2012)

patrick4life said:


> ^^ You like TnJ (Talk no Jutsu)?



Thats naruto's ultimate jutsu. It worked on Pain, Raikage, Konan, Gaara, etc etc and will probably be the thing he uses to beat Tobi, which will just do the same thing as it did for the Pain arc: Render everything the villain has done as well as the entire story leading up till that point meaningless.


----------



## Ernie (Oct 23, 2012)

patrick4life said:


> ^^ You like TnJ (Talk no Jutsu)?



You have to learn everyone has his own opinion. 

OT: I am reading the Bleach manga again, and have to say thx for the tips, it really is better then the garbage we've seen for a long time from it before. That's good news! So thx Luke Kent and others for the tip. But I'm also happy my vote for the Naruto arc remains cause I still find it a little bit better then Bleach' arc.


----------



## Ernie (Oct 23, 2012)

Luke Kent said:


> Thats naruto's ultimate jutsu. It worked on Pain, Raikage, Konan, Gaara, etc etc and will probably be the thing he uses to beat Tobi, which will just do the same thing as it did for the Pain arc: Render everything the villain has done as well as the entire story leading up till that point meaningless.



Naruto will absolutely not "talk over" Obito, I'm quite sure about that. Actually I think Kakashi wil kill Obito, would be great. One emo down.


----------



## OS (Oct 23, 2012)

Why can't Tower of God be this well discussed?


----------



## Whitebeard (Oct 23, 2012)

Bleach is currently the best out of the three


----------



## Ernie (Oct 23, 2012)

That's why you should have the oppurtunity to chance your vote.


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Oct 23, 2012)

Bastard!! beats all of them


----------



## OS (Oct 23, 2012)

Oh shit, look who's back.


----------



## Forces (Oct 23, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> Oh shit, look who's back.



Yeah, but I remember what the result always is and I'm not coming back to argue with another whiny dumbfuck hater


----------



## Cheeky (Oct 23, 2012)

SuperVegetto said:


> I'm not coming back to argue with another whiny dumbfuck hater



I admire your debating skills, but I am not convinced yet.


----------



## Ernie (Oct 23, 2012)

SuperVegetto said:


> Yeah, but I remember what the result always is and I'm not coming back to argue with *another whiny dumbfuck hater*



That's a stone cold fact.


----------



## Mihawk (Oct 23, 2012)

NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> Naruto will absolutely not "talk over" Obito, I'm quite sure about that. Actually* I think Kakashi wil kill Obito*, would be great. One emo down.



To undo his mistake? I like that idea. Obito is quite frankly a bitch


----------



## Mihawk (Oct 23, 2012)

These are worldwide btw not limited to only japan


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 23, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> Why can't Tower of God be this well discussed?



I think it's hard to divide ToG into arcs.



Luke Kent said:


> These are worldwide btw not limited to only japan




give it up, they won't stop thinking up funny things^^


----------



## Mihawk (Oct 23, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> I think it's hard to divide ToG into arcs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats true i might as well :/


----------



## Ernie (Oct 23, 2012)

I never talked about the manga alone, bro. But we seriously want that discussion again?


----------



## VanzZz (Oct 23, 2012)

Luke Kent said:


> These are worldwide btw not limited to only japan



:sanji **


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 23, 2012)

NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> I never talked about the manga alone, bro. But we seriously want that discussion again?



It's still a mystery what your discussion has to do with this thread. If it's not about manga, then it shouldn't be here, make your thread about popularity, structure it, post evidence and people might post there and discuss that special matter of yours.

It seems, you are serious about it, so instead of mixing troll and serious conversation here, make a serious one. It's really hard to tell when people are trolling or are serious here, so .


----------



## Mihawk (Oct 23, 2012)

NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> I never talked about the manga alone, bro. But we seriously want that discussion again?



I wasn't specifically aiming at you with that post, its just that i wanted to post something more concrete that what i posted before so that it wouldn't come back to bite my ass later.


----------



## bubble_lord (Oct 23, 2012)

The Bleach arc has been consistently entertaining, the best Bleach has been since the Soul Society arc I'd say. 

One Piece arc has been decent, but since the gas it has gotten a bit messy, with too many panels wasted on tiresome running panels. 

The Naruto arc has been incredibly dull, minus the occasional reveal which brings things up a notch for a week before it returns to being dull.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Oct 23, 2012)

And we have reached triple digits 


Vanƶ said:


> :sanji **



Holy ballsack, Slam Dunk was beating Naruto last year in sales?
That's so awesome, that great manga ended so long ago (like 15-16 years)


----------



## Camoball (Oct 23, 2012)

1. Bleach. 


2. Nardo, kinda meh for a final arc...
3. OP, not really liking this arc...


----------



## Bellamy The Hyena (Oct 23, 2012)

Bleach's current arc is very good for it's own standards and has been very entertaining and enjoyable to say the least but I've got to give this to One Piece's Punk Hazard. Oda's execution and story building is almost flawless as usual. Naruto's war arc had a lot of potential and had some very good moments (Madara's reveal) but just as equally there were some painfully bad moments. 

It speaks volumes about the quality of One Piece and Oda that a mere set up/transitional arc which hasn't involved a direct confrontation so far with a major long term villain, is more than matching the final arcs of Bleach and Naruto which are attempting to wrap up their overall long term stories and mysteries. Imagine then how good One Piece's final few arcs involving the likes of Akainu, WG and Blackbeard are going to be then. Can't wait.


----------



## Badalight (Oct 23, 2012)

Personally I think all 3 of them suck. I've come to expect this from Bleach, and it's not surprising for Naruto, but I have higher expectations for OP. This and fishmen island just havn't been at all entertaining.

SJ is dead to me - might as well just call the Magazine "Toriko... and we have some other stuff too"


----------



## Renegade Knight (Oct 23, 2012)

So this circle jerk of a thread still lives?
Excellent.

I wonder what the poll will be like after tomorrow's chapters? ...


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 23, 2012)

I think someone should make a new thread every week since people can't revote. or a mod will just reset the poll.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Oct 23, 2012)

I gotta give it to Naruto right now to be honest. Punk Hazard is boring me, and I'm sure it is setting up something absolutely epic, but I think Naruto gets too much hate around here. When it's bad I'll be the first to admit it, but when it's good we should give it proper credit. Uchiha Madara is badass and the concepts being addressed about good/evil, winning/losing pleasure/pain, enjoying life/suffering are pretty mature concepts being handled very well.

This is just because the arc of Naruto that we're in is more important to the overall story that Punk Hazard is to One Piece. When the gears set in motion with Big Mom and Doflamingo start turning, obviously One Piece will be back as the top Shounen. But for now, I look forward to Naruto every week.

Bleach is actually better than usual due to the plot significance of this arc but I wouldn't necessarily put it above One Piece. Naruto and Bleach are at the end of their ropes, One Piece is just past the middle, so of course they would have more intense arcs at this point.


----------



## VanzZz (Oct 23, 2012)

> Madara is badass


----------



## Imagine (Oct 23, 2012)

Now now Vanz, its all subjective.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 23, 2012)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> I gotta give it to Naruto right now to be honest. Punk Hazard is boring me, and I'm sure it is setting up something absolutely epic, *but I think Naruto gets too much hate around here*. When it's bad I'll be the first to admit it, but when it's good we should give it proper credit. Uchiha Madara is badass and the concepts being addressed about good/evil, winning/losing pleasure/pain, enjoying life/suffering are pretty mature concepts being handled very well.



I think people just expect some bullshit to happen too much. Then we had those flashback the last weeks and all those surprises. I think tommorow this poll might look completely different but it doesn't really matter since the ends of the arcs will be important.

I just stick to One Piece since it always delivers and hasn't disappointed me yet. And I'm a huge Momonosuke fan now, so it just gets better and better for me.

Bleach delivers, but kenpachi was torlled so hard, I can't get out of this madness .-.


----------



## Sablés (Oct 23, 2012)

Bleach surpassed 100 first. We need no more facts to prove that Bleach is the greatest.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 23, 2012)

> Bleach is the greatest.


----------



## VanzZz (Oct 23, 2012)

Next you be hearing the Sauce/Nardo is badass :allmyryoma


----------



## Sablés (Oct 23, 2012)

Must you tail me everywhere, mongrel ?


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 23, 2012)

~King of Heroes~ said:


> Bleach surpassed 100 first. We need no more facts to prove that Bleach is the greatest.



Wait for NSB lecture about FACTS XDDD


----------



## Imagine (Oct 23, 2012)

> Next you be hearing the Sauce/Nardo is badass


Once again, subjective. 



> Must you tail me everywhere, mongrel ?


I seen that Vanz posted so i clicked and happen so see that...gold you posted.


----------



## VanzZz (Oct 23, 2012)

~King of Heroes~ said:


> Must you tail me everywhere, mongrel ?



I think he likes you


----------



## Shozan (Oct 23, 2012)

Vanƶ said:


>


----------



## Sablés (Oct 23, 2012)

Vanƶ said:


> I think he likes you



I wouldn't put it past him, I almost feel bad for being utterly straight.....almost


----------



## Santí (Oct 23, 2012)

My children, I am disappoint. 

I wish that I was invited to this fiasco just a little sooner~


----------



## Sablés (Oct 23, 2012)

Santi, how much you've missed. =/


----------



## Santí (Oct 23, 2012)

It can't be helped~


----------



## JoJo (Oct 23, 2012)

we still have 22 years left so heres another thing to spark Convo



Sphyer said:


> I had seen this somewhere and thought it was something interesting to share.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



click the link very informational about ichigo character development that he "lacked"


----------



## Nordstrom (Oct 23, 2012)

ImagineBreakr said:


> Now now Vanz, its all subjective.



Like what? america's worst talents?


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 23, 2012)

Zirconis said:


> we still have 22 years left so heres another thing to spark Convo
> 
> 
> 
> click the link very informational about ichigo character development that he "lacked"



Isn't this about the arc right now?
Not about protagonist Character?
If it was again OP and Bleach would be the highest scored and Naruto would be fucked.


----------



## JoJo (Oct 23, 2012)

no thats just to spark more shit storms controversy


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 24, 2012)

I find the three of them to be incredibly dull.


----------



## Mihawk (Oct 24, 2012)

This is probs irrelevant but does anyone know why Kirito got banned?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 24, 2012)

None of the three are among my favorite manga anymore, but out of them Bleach is the best (IMO) for now, with the exception of how Yama was killed. One Piece has not been very good at all (probably gonna drop it again until this arc is over) and Naruto is as insufferable as ever.


----------



## Ernie (Oct 24, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> I think someone should make a new thread every week since people can't revote. or a mod will just reset the poll.



Indeed, people should have the chance to revote, or every week another thread.


----------



## Mihawk (Oct 24, 2012)

The results will be the same, especially with today's chapters.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 24, 2012)

can a mod reset the poll? and leave a screenshot in OP of the current one.


----------



## Ernie (Oct 24, 2012)

Just read Naruto chapter 607. Next chapter (within 2 weeks cause next week is a break) Naruto/Bee vs Madara and Kakashi/Gai vs Obito, think this will be pretty awesome. Also I think next chapter some of the K11 will arive at that battlefield... Not sure about it cause Zetsu is also still arround (he's not dead) and propably he's also having a plan.


----------



## Mihawk (Oct 24, 2012)

NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> Just read Naruto chapter 607. Next chapter (within 2 weeks cause next week is a break) Naruto/Bee vs Madara and Kakashi/Gai vs Obito, think this will be pretty awesome. Also I think next chapter some of the K11 will arive at that battlefield... Not sure about it cause Zetsu is also still arround (he's not dead) and propably he's also having a plan.



Just read One Piece chapter 686. Next chapter, Zoro VS Monet, continued with Smoker Vs Vergo, Luffy Vs Ceasar soon, etc etc


I didn't mind this naruto chapter

I just found the fact that Kishi didn't elaborate on his explanation of how Obito managed to fight on par with Minato two years after being crushed by a rock. The Tobi who fought Minato sounded like he was in his 20s-30s. This is two years after Obito got crushed...

Also i find it random how Obito learnt of kushina giving birth to naruto, by eavesdropping on kakashi talking to a grave stone.

Would have been better if it was Sasuke's mom who knew about when Kushina was giving birth, who gave the intel. 

Thats just my opinion tho


----------



## Ernie (Oct 24, 2012)

Luke Kent said:


> I just found the fact that Kishi didn't elaborate on his explanation of how Obito managed to fight on par with Minato two years after being crushed by a rock. The Tobi who fought Minato sounded like he was in his 20s-30s. This is two years after Obito got crushed...
> 
> Also i find it random how Obito learnt of kushina giving birth to naruto, by eavesdropping on kakashi talking to a grave stone.



How ow ow, you are looking way to far... How do you know how Obito sounded when it is manga, and yes we've seen he got crushed before by a rock and we also saw what happened after it (Madara stuff)... So no, this is no fault of Kishi this chapter. 

And Obito wanted Kyuubi to attack the Hidden Leaf long time before he went to Rin's grave stone, he just wanted to see it again before the village being totally destroyed. It was just coincidene Kakashi was also their, call it a "emotional touch" that Kishi wanted to give this chapter, little bit drama at it, showing that Obito was already "total loss" at that moment cause else he would ask himself "why Kakashi visits Rin's grave if he killed her"...


----------



## steveht93 (Oct 24, 2012)

Magi beats all three! It's up there with the likes of hunter x hunter which is my favorite shonen.


----------



## Ernie (Oct 24, 2012)

This topic may closed? Other topic, the "weekly rounds", is much better ans hopefully also with less fanboys/girls.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Oct 24, 2012)

ITT: People mentioning better manga/manhwa to feel superior, when all they're doing is creating sordid comparisons that muddy said epic manga.

It's like bukkaking the Mona Lisa - it isn't cool.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Oct 24, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> Magi beats all three! It's up there with the likes of hunter x hunter which is my favorite shonen.



Tower Of God Solo's.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 24, 2012)

Here I thoroughly explain how Bleach is actually shit. So this poll would have to be redone, sadly.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 24, 2012)

^This bleach chapter was kubo style trolling but it was more entertaining then the last.

So no need to rage about bleach just yet.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 24, 2012)

yeah, I'm starting to wonder if hatif is actually serious XD


----------



## Mihawk (Oct 24, 2012)

NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> How ow ow, you are looking way to far... How do you know how Obito sounded when it is manga, and yes we've seen he got crushed before by a rock and we also saw what happened after it (Madara stuff)... So no, this is no fault of Kishi this chapter.
> 
> And Obito wanted Kyuubi to attack the Hidden Leaf long time before he went to Rin's grave stone, he just wanted to see it again before the village being totally destroyed. It was just coincidene Kakashi was also their, call it a "emotional touch" that Kishi wanted to give this chapter, little bit drama at it, showing that Obito was already "total loss" at that moment cause else he would ask himself "why Kakashi visits Rin's grave if he killed her"...



Cause in the anime, where obito fights Minato, he has the same voice, are you saying they are changing the voice overs to fix that mistake? If so, thats pretty sloppy.

I know he wanted to unleash the nine tails on the leaf but I'm talking about how he knew when kushina would be vulnerable. And he knew it through that grave stone scene where he sees kakashi mumbling to himself.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Oct 24, 2012)

The most laughable thing was that, he surpassed minato in S/T hax in just two years.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2012)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> The most laughable thing was that, he surpassed minato in S/T hax in just two years.


Seems like you're doubting the will of fire Zenith-san.


----------



## Cheeky (Oct 24, 2012)

I never bothered reading Naruto this week, how good was it? Just the facts, mind.


----------



## Ernie (Oct 24, 2012)

Luke Kent said:


> I know he wanted to unleash the nine tails on the leaf but I'm talking about how he knew when kushina would be vulnerable. And he knew it through that grave stone scene where he sees kakashi mumbling to himself.



Now you are making your own "facts", mate. 

Why? Because the nine-tails destroying the Hidden Leaf was not his main opbjective. It was just a distraction so that he could handle with Mimato and Kushina to capture Naruto while other powerful ninja's like the Thirth were busy with the Kyuubi. It was his plan from the very beginning. Also don't forget he had Zetsu as perfect spy to tell him about Mimato's son. Probably he knew it before ninja's like Kakashi did.


----------



## Mihawk (Oct 24, 2012)

NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> *Obito already had made the Kyuubi his pet,* this with the reason to attack the Hidden Leaf Village. The fact he see's Kakashi on Rin's grave hearing those words from Kakashi is to make clear he was determined no matter what. He was not questioning his plan. He was not confused why Kakashi was at Rin's grave after he killed her first. He went to the Hidden Leaf just to distract everyone so he had his battle with Mimato. So yes, he for certain knew Mimato had a son.



@bolded point: once again, that is speculation. If i remember correctly, Obito had to extract the Nine Tails from Kushina and then control it with his sharingan.Kishi skipped the repeated scene of that flashback in this chapter cause we already know that, and he was probs saving panels, and thus, is why he also skipped the Minato vs Obito fight in this chapter. Its because the readers already know the result. (which i appreciate, although it still doesn't excuse the fact that he didn't explain how the hell Obito became so powerful in 2 years and matured so greatly from the kid who got crushed under rocks, and the malevolent masked man we saw in Naruto Shippuden Episode 145 (with the deep, Tobi voice over).

Why would Kishi waste a whole page if Obito already knew. Its quite obvious if one reads the page(not saying you haven't). Kakashi even says, "This is top secret information, but Minato sensei's son will soon be born. A generation that doesn't know war...if only we'd been born later too".


----------



## taydev (Oct 24, 2012)

Burichi 1000 Year War arc.


----------



## Ernie (Oct 24, 2012)

Luke Kent said:


> *@bolded point: once again, that is speculation. If i remember correctly, Obito had to extract the Nine Tails from Kushina and then control it with his sharingan.*
> 
> Why would Kishi waste a whole page if Obito already knew. Its quite obvious if one reads the page(not saying you haven't). Kakashi even says, "This is top secret information, but Minato sensei's son will soon be born. A generation that doesn't know war...if only we'd been born later too".



You are correct, my apologies. 

Still, it seems me hard that Obito would not know it already. Why else would he attacked the village so soon? And with a Zetsu, a master spy, it seems just logical to me he already knew about Mimato's son. 

You agree on the part the Kyuubi was a distraction, right? Obito was quite calm when he let him go to attack the Hidden Leaf, so he was prepared propaply. It was his main objective to capture Naruto, so.


----------



## Mihawk (Oct 24, 2012)

NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> You are correct, my apologies.
> 
> Still, it seems me hard that Obito would not know it already. Why else would he attacked the village so soon? *And with a Zetsu, a master spy, it seems just logical to me he already knew.*
> 
> You agree on the part the Kyuubi was a distraction, right? Obito was quite calm when he let him go to attack the Hidden Leaf, so he was prepared propaply.



The bolded IS logical and should be obvious, but once again there is no confirmation (although I am inclined to agree with you).

Yes i agree with that part, as he obviously summoned the Kyuubi for that reason, so he could fuck the village up. He was trolling the leaf basically, but i think he could have actually destroyed it if it wasn't for his sensei's intervention. 

Getting back on topic, the reason why i didn't vote for this arc is because I expected Kishi to elaborate on his explanations. Your right, the war did get epic starting from the Naruto & Bee Vs Itachi & Nagato, and then even more so with the arrival of Edo Madara, Sasuke coming out and killing Zetsus, up until the conclusion of the Kabuto fight, which imo, was anti-climatic.

For example, people were hoping that this Obito flashback would answer key questions that have been on the readers' minds since Edo Tensei Madara arrived, and when Tobi was revealed to not be the real Madara. Questions such as, "What is Madara's relationship with Tobi"(which to be fair, has been answered already), 
"When did Madara meet Nagato" (once again, answered), and etc.

The above were positive because people were actually looking forward to see what Tobi's identity was. 

However, it was when he was revealed to be Obito that the shit storm started. Rather than asking questions of anticipation, people (including myself), started asking questions of concern, revolving around plot holes that potentially mess up the story's timeline: such as, 

*1. "How did Obito survive?"
2. "How did Nagato obtain the Rinnegan from Madara/Tobi?"
3. "How was Obito able to fight on par with Minato and summon the Nine Tails?"
4. "Why did Obito join forces with Madara, and what made him susceptible to his influence."
*
This is where the problem starts. Kishi has not really elaborated as much as he should on these questions. I feel like the only thing this flashback has achieved is showing how Madara came into contact with Obito. Now, when i mean that Kishi has not elaborated, I don't mean that he hasn't given explanations. I mean that they are either half-assed at best, or could have been expanded upon to make more sense, for example, look at the bolded questions above.

1. The explanation was that, "It was a miracle that Obito survived and slipped through the rocks." Madara himself said this when Obito woke up. 

2. Madara implanted them into Nagato when he was an infant. This is explained, but i honestly think it could have been elaborated upon instead of being off screened, but to be fair, this is probably the only valid explanation here, but still could have been done better.

3. No explanation at all. This all goes back to, how the hell did Obito get so strong in such a short time and change so much physically, and physiologically? It seems that Kishi wants us to think that he had a growth spurt. 

4. This is explained by using Rin, but it really hurts Tobito's credibility as a good villain (which i thought he really was before), and just turns him into another tragic villain archetype that we have seen a million times before in this series. Hell, and the things he has done can only be rivaled by Orochimaru in terms of villainy, and yet his motives for doing so, seem to be pathetic at best.

I am not trying to discredit your favorite manga, nor am i trying to discredit Kishi's credibility as a writer. It's just that I know that this is below Kishimoto. I admired his work for all of Part I, and also in Shippuden, I was mind-blown (in a good way) by the Kazekage Rescue Arc, the Hidan & Kakuzu Arc, the Itachi Pursuit Arc (my favorite arc in Shippuden, easily), and parts of the Confining the Jinchuriki Arc. 

He could have made this war arc on par with the aforementioned arcs above.


----------



## Ernie (Oct 24, 2012)

Very good post, i agree on the most parts. 

Thumbs up, bro!


----------



## Mihawk (Oct 24, 2012)

NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> Very good post, i agree on the most parts.
> 
> Thumbs up, bro!



A Thousand Gratitudes.


----------



## vanhellsing (Oct 24, 2012)

the three arcs sucks so bad and some of their fans too


----------



## Ernie (Oct 24, 2012)

vanhellsing said:


> the three arcs sucks so bad *and some of their fans too*



Gaylord.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 24, 2012)

Jon Stark said:


> ITT: People mentioning better manga/manhwa to feel superior, when all they're doing is creating sordid comparisons that muddy said epic manga.
> 
> It's like bukkaking the Mona Lisa - it isn't cool.


ahh Nothing wrong with that imo.

Right now I am enjoying OP Arc.. I am biased tho because I drop the other two long time ago...


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 24, 2012)

vanhellsing said:


> the three arcs sucks so bad and some of their fans too



you suck the most though


----------



## Ernie (Oct 24, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> ahh Nothing wrong with that imo.
> 
> Right now I am enjoying OP Arc.. I am biased tho because I drop the other two long time ago...



I hope you didn't vote then because how could you know wich arc is the best? And then I'm even not talking about the chapter-thread...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 24, 2012)

NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> I hope you didn't vote then because how could you know wich arc is the best? And then I'm even not talking about the chapter-thread...



I did vote. OP arc is an option..


----------



## Mihawk (Oct 25, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I did vote. OP arc is an option..



I don't see anything wrong with that. I voted for Punk Hazard, even though Bleach is really going HAM right now.


----------



## truetomyself (Oct 25, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> because the crackbabies weren't nude?


Because it's retarded and drawn out. All this running around is so pre-timeskip. It's like a remake of the Impel Down arc.

Oda needs to do a Togashi and maybe he will be able to come up with some fresh ideas in between playing Dragon Quest and having fun with his waifu.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 25, 2012)

kids said:


> Because it's retarded and drawn out. All this running around is so pre-timeskip. It's like a remake of the Impel Down arc.
> 
> Oda needs to do a *Togashi *and maybe he will be able to come up with some fresh ideas in between playing Dragon Quest and having fun with his waifu.



So, this arc of OP is retarded and drawn out because people were running around? and it's like a remake of ID just because of that? I'm not sure what you people want. Oda could have as well offpaneled them but people would then bitch about him not showing other characters. 

And what do you mean by fresh ideas? I have seen Toriyama's ideas lately in HxH. And the last sentence pretty much indicates that you're hating Oda for some reason. Criticizing what he's doing in his free time is very low.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 25, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I did vote. OP arc is an option..



He means that if you stopped reading the other two, that you don't even meet the desired requirements for the vote...reading all three arcs and forming an opinion based on how they are currently doing.


----------



## Ernie (Oct 25, 2012)

ensoriki said:


> He means that if you stopped reading the other two, that you don't even meet the desired requirements for the vote...reading all three arcs and forming an opinion based on how they are currently doing.




Most here just voted their favorite manga or against a manga (some haters here), that's indeed what I ment. That's why the other topic "weekly chapters" is better then this one.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 25, 2012)

ensoriki said:


> He means that if you stopped reading the other two, that you don't even meet the desired requirements for the vote...reading all three arcs and forming an opinion based on how they are currently doing.


 yeah I know.. >_<


----------



## Disquiet (Oct 25, 2012)

I voted for Naruto's arc, but it's only the best of a bad bunch.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Oct 25, 2012)

Luke Kent said:


> These are worldwide btw not limited to only japan



That is not worldwide otherwise Dragonball would have 350 million volumes.And Naruto and One Piece numbers will be higher.

Naruto is: 300 million worldwide and Idk about one piece but it's probably pretty high aswell.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Oct 25, 2012)

kids said:


> Because it's retarded and drawn out. All this running around is so pre-timeskip. It's like a remake of the Impel Down arc.
> 
> Oda needs to do a Togashi and maybe he will be able to come up with some fresh ideas in between playing Dragon Quest and having fun with his waifu.



Impel Down was epic. 

The current arc in One Piece is boring. 
Bleach is just shit.. 
Naruto well I guess it's good..


----------



## synthax (Oct 25, 2012)

I have a hard time understanding how anyone could say this current arc in naruto is good.Obito plans for world domination basically because a girl who never liked him died.It just makes no fucking sense,his clan wiped out ,attempted to kill his sensei and destroy the village over someone who never liked him.Does Kishi even realized that these people are supposed to be ninja's,Kishi has destroyed the very image of ninjas in this manga.This is not the first war its the 4th in Naruto's history if I recall correctly and Obito goes batshit over one person when so much people have died in the past.


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 25, 2012)

synthax said:


> I have a hard time understanding how anyone could say this current arc in naruto is good.Obito plans for world domination basically because a girl who never liked him died.It just makes no fucking sense,his clan wiped out ,attempted to kill his sensei and destroy the village over someone who never liked him.Does Kishi even realized that these people are supposed to be ninja's,Kishi has destroyed the very image of ninjas in this manga.This is not the first war its the 4th in Naruto's history if I recall correctly and Obito goes batshit over one person when so much people have died in the past.



QFTT

Lets be honest Kishi can't write a story about ninja's no more than Oda can write a story about pirates. Over the course of only a few years kishi pussified his universe to the point where I'm just wonder why I still read. I don't care. Hell I dropped one piece when Oda gender bended Smoker and probably won't pick it up again until sometime next year. Why can't I peel my eyes away from narutard? Those two are currently making bleach shitty trolling almost tolerable..oh wait ichigo pulled a superpower from his anus again...fuck me.


----------



## Shiny (Oct 25, 2012)

Bleach


----------



## Ernie (Oct 26, 2012)

synthax said:


> I have a hard time understanding how anyone could say this current arc in naruto is good.Obito plans for world domination basically because a girl who never liked him died.It just makes no fucking sense,his clan wiped out ,attempted to kill his sensei and destroy the village over someone who never liked him.Does Kishi even realized that these people are supposed to be ninja's,Kishi has destroyed the very image of ninjas in this manga.This is not the first war its the 4th in Naruto's history if I recall correctly and Obito goes batshit over one person when so much people have died in the past.



You guys have to realize Obito was so strong when he fought the Fourth because of the Senju cells combined with Uchiha. And the plot hole is easily explained, bro. He is part Zetsu basically, they explained this to him before being why his opposite arm melted because his DNA itself is combined with the first Hokage cells.

Edit: sorry, quotes the wrong person.


----------



## Forces (Oct 26, 2012)

synthax said:


> *I have a hard time understanding how anyone could say this current arc in naruto is good.Obito plans for world domination basically because a girl who never liked him died*.It just makes no fucking sense,his clan wiped out ,attempted to kill his sensei and destroy the village over someone who never liked him.Does Kishi even realized that these people are supposed to be ninja's,Kishi has destroyed the very image of ninjas in this manga.This is not the first war its the 4th in Naruto's history if I recall correctly and Obito goes batshit over one person when so much people have died in the past.



It's just a little more complicated than that. Don't blame Kishi because you believe what's most apparent


----------



## Forces (Oct 26, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> QFTT
> 
> Lets be honest Kishi can't write a story about ninja's no more than Oda can write a story about pirates. Over the course of only a few years kishi pussified his universe to the point where I'm just wonder why I still read. I don't care. Hell I dropped one piece when Oda gender bended Smoker and probably won't pick it up again until sometime next year. Why can't I peel my eyes away from narutard? Those two are currently making bleach shitty trolling almost tolerable..oh wait ichigo pulled a superpower from his anus again...fuck me.



Yeah because Ninjas in Naruto world and pirates in OP world have to be exactly like ninjas and pirates in our world


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Oct 26, 2012)

Kishimoto originally planned a story about wizards, and at the last minute decided to incorporate a ninja theme. This is why ninjutsu generally trumps taijutsu in terms of, well, everything.

Complaining about Naruto not being Ninja-y enough is pretty dumb anyway. The manga has a truckload of flaws - and this is the best you can pick on?


----------



## OS (Oct 26, 2012)

Bleach is still shit. Maybe someone can explain to me how the current arc is in any way good or the best of the three.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 26, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> Bleach is still shit. Maybe someone can explain to me how the current arc is *in any way good *or the best of the three.



No sappy bullshit.
No running scenes.
No magic eyeballs


----------



## OS (Oct 26, 2012)

ensoriki said:


> No sappy bullshit.
> No running scenes.
> No magic eyeballs



Didn't byakuya cry?
This is bleach. Of course there is no running. 
Magic eyeballs>shitty plot armor.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 26, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> Didn't byakuya cry?
> This is bleach. Of course there is no running.
> Magic eyeballs>shitty plot armor.


Doesn't = sappy.
Thank godKubo
Not in a fight 


Also going to take this time....
to shamelessly advertise The God of High school.
Read it you motherfuckers.


----------



## Dogescartes (Oct 26, 2012)

Well, the results are pretty accurate it seems.


Have a good day gentlemen! 


Going to drink some tea.


----------



## Morcombe (Oct 27, 2012)

bleach's new arc is 10000x times better than the fullbringer stuff but everything is just being dragged out so slowly. all those chapters with yamamoto showing off then bam its over in 1 hit. kinda annoying considering the one yamamoto fought beat Zaraki without breaking a sweat i mean wtf man and yamamoto barbequed the quincy that beat Byakuya in one shot.

i dont think we've had an all square match where both fighters were perfectly tied in power since ichigo vs. grimmjow round 3 in hueco mundo.

the 4th world war in naruto is kind of turning into a saga rather than an arc, it just keeps going doesn't it, its been very good so far. now we've gt our 2 final battles to look forward to. but their no excitement about what's to come, we're all expecting sasuke vs naruto at some point. oro could play some sort of role but this just feels like the end. if naruto can beat Madara there's no one who can possibly stop him.

One Piece punk hazard is a vast improvement over fish-man island which for me had a flashback that lasted way to long and fights that went on to long and cause luffy more problems than it should have. punk hazard is a much better return to form with all the great comedy elements in place and the battles are shaping up to be good so far, plus the whole overaching plot with "joker" is getting me excited about what the future holds in store, thats added on to the last 3 or 4 chapters of FI where luffy declared war on a certain someone has me more excited for one piece than the other 2 at this moment in time.


----------



## Mihawk (Oct 27, 2012)

Naruto D. Luffy said:


> Impel Down was epic.
> 
> *The current arc in One Piece is boring.
> Bleach is just shit..
> Naruto well I guess it's good..*





and naruto is not higher than one piece worldwide in terms of manga sales, One Piece is the best selling manga. (excluding DB)


----------



## Alaude (Oct 27, 2012)

Bleach "1000 year blood war" arc for me and not sure which is better naruto or one piece because of the last naruto chapters.


----------



## Shiny (Oct 29, 2012)

ensoriki said:


> No sappy bullshit.
> No running scenes.
> No magic eyeballs



and the good boys die and stay dead  yet


----------

